# What is your Sexual Orientation: The Reckoning



## Spatel (Aug 23, 2012)

It's been a year and a half since the last thread was made. Some people have changed their minds, drifted different ways, so it's time for a new poll. This time I'm using the Kinsey scale, to break things up a bit:

0 - exclusively heterosexual
1 - mostly heterosexual
2 - bisexual leaning hetero
3 - bisexual
4 - bisexual leaning homo
5 - mostly homosexual
6 - exclusively homosexual
X - asexual

Partially I wanted to make a new poll because calling 'pansexuality' a fake sexuality was kinda mean. It's not fake, just redundant. I have found a convenient way to solve that redundancy! Just answer one of the bisexual options in the poll, and clarify that you're pansexual in your post or something, (so that we know who you are and can avoid you :V).

Link to the old thread


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 23, 2012)

This could be turned into a movie series.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 23, 2012)

If it wasn't obvious yet, asexual. Also, liking the Kinsey scale poll :smile:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 23, 2012)

<~~~~~homo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Also due a thread that didn't label one of the sexualities as fake.

--edit: in fact you made fun of it, that's even better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not too sure anymore. :[

I'm thinking that I dig both, but I personally see myself settling in with a ~woman~ for the long run. But she _must_ have a generally masculine personality, and short hair is a massive-but-not-necessary plus.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer girls over guys but I'm nervous to approach them for a few reasons.


----------



## Teal (Aug 23, 2012)

Straight, but I'm only actually attracted to very androgynous men.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't decide if i'm straight or asexual.


----------



## Vega (Aug 23, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 23, 2012)

ALL THE HOMO!


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm like a 5.999999... on the Kinsey scale. All for the guys, but if that one really special woman comes along, I just guess you can't help who ya fall for. I consider myself homodemipansexual... It's probably just easier to say I like guys. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I can't decide if i'm straight or asexual.



Let's spam your inbox with porn...for science!

But in seriousness I suspect this is a quite widespread view on sexuality, maybe I'll find some numbers to back that comment up so that it isn't just mindless speculation.

Here's a link, for anyone who's curious, to another forum which has also got this poll- let's see if our poll cross section looks the same. http://jiggmin.com/poll.php?pollid=5028&do=showresults


----------



## Ricky (Aug 23, 2012)

Not you.

Also,



> LOL - Demipansexual Multipass


_

_I lmao'ed


----------



## Onnes (Aug 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> But in seriousness I suspect this is a quite widespread view on sexuality, maybe I'll find some numbers to back that comment up so that it isn't just mindless speculation.



Really? I mean there's a pretty big distinction between straight and asexual: only one wants to fuck anyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Really? I mean there's a pretty big distinction between straight and asexual: only one wants to fuck anyone.



I get the feeling that a lot of 'heterosexual' practices- like marrying a member of the opposite sex, having kids etcetera the model nuclear family, are practiced so much because of conformity or other reasons rather than sexual desire in some cases. 

I fully expect that suspicion to be proven wrong, I don't invest much confidence in it.


----------



## Conker (Aug 23, 2012)

I vote asexual as it's what I use, but I honestly don't know for sure. I have things that turn me on, and these things would normally involve more than one person, so that should make me bisexual. But, fantasy and reality are different and in reality, I'd rather not do such things. So I guess I'm asexual? I dunno D:


----------



## Spatel (Aug 23, 2012)

-edit: cleaning up posts-


----------



## Spatel (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, before this moves off the front page, I'm still 50-50, just like the last two threads.



Gibby said:


> I'm not too sure anymore. :[
> 
> I'm thinking that I dig both, but I personally see myself settling in with a ~woman~ for the long run. But she _must_ have a generally masculine personality, and short hair is a massive-but-not-necessary plus.



Wait, Gibby, didn't you come out to your homophobic dad as gay? Or was that  someone else? Fuck, I'd hate to have to take something like that back.




Fallowfox said:


> Here's a link, for anyone who's curious, to another forum which has also got this poll- let's see if our poll cross section looks the same. http://jiggmin.com/poll.php?pollid=5028&do=showresults



Standardization is nice. Here's the same poll on Empty Closets, which, not surprisingly, is much gayer than FaF.
http://emptyclosets.com/forum/chit-chat/68368-so-where-you-kinsey-scale-2.html


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 23, 2012)

Somebody's got put the 'X' in sex, no?


----------



## Ley (Aug 23, 2012)

Its weird. I like guys. No I love guys, they're amazing and awesome and stuff... but the idea of kissing girls is nice. 

I'd say 2?


----------



## burakki (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm interested very slightly in girls, but i'm not really seeking out a relationship/sex/etc, and rather more a companion sort of thing if it ever turns out. So it's either straight/asexual


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 23, 2012)

Bisexual, though it's very weird.

I just want to settle down with a guy and forsake all my sexual needs beyond those necessary to sustain the relationship.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 23, 2012)

Girls have cooties :I


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm still straight


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 24, 2012)

Still gayer than Neil-Patrick Harris in a Broadway play.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 24, 2012)

Gay.  Been with my partner for 10 years and still going strong.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Wait, Gibby, didn't you come out to your homophobic dad as gay? Or was that  someone else? Fuck, I'd hate to have to take something like that back.



that is correct.

but I dig guise anyway so meh. just not as much as I was sure I did...


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 24, 2012)

I chose "Bisexual". But the human species is so diverse in its fenotypes that I honestly feel like I don't even care anymore. "Nothing gets in the ways of love", I suppose.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 24, 2012)

Girls are icky


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Girls are icky



haw haw you're gay


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 24, 2012)

Saying to pick bisexual and then clarify demonstrates a complete lack of understanding of pansexuality.

Even though you made fun of it, I still chose "demipansexual multipass" because _pansexuality is not the same thing as bisexuality._


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 24, 2012)

Asexuals have more fun.


----------



## burakki (Aug 24, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I chose "Bisexual". But the human species is so diverse in its fenotypes that I honestly feel like I don't even care anymore. "Nothing gets in the ways of love", I suppose.



I think that's what they refer to as "pansexual"? I don't think the label of what someone chooses to do is important, but i could be wrong on the term. I've only heard of it recently.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 24, 2012)

burakki said:


> I think that's what they refer to as "pansexual"? I don't think the label of what someone chooses to do is important, but i could be wrong on the term. I've only heard of it recently.




You are correct. Bisexuality refers to being attracted to male and female, while pansexuality means you are attracted to people across the gender spectrum - and in fact, gender does not even come into play when choosing a partner.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> You are correct. Bisexuality refers to being attracted to male and female, while pansexuality means you are attracted to people across the gender spectrum - and in fact, gender does not even come into play when choosing a partner.



I thought a third gender only existed in drawn porn.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> You are correct. Bisexuality refers to being attracted to male and female, while pansexuality means you are attracted to people across the gender spectrum - and in fact, gender does not even come into play when choosing a partner.


Thank you!
I guess that settles it for me, then.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> You are correct. Bisexuality refers to being attracted to male and female, while pansexuality means you are attracted to people across the gender spectrum - and in fact, gender does not even come into play when choosing a partner.



Most people do not define bisexuality such that there is any distinction here.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 24, 2012)

Pansexuality is just a fancier way of saying you're bisexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

For me, physical attraction has only ever followed emotional attraction. I've never really been able to tell who's more attractive than anybody else unless compare them to a confirmed "good looking" person. I don't really know by looking at someone if they're attractive or not. So I guess I'm not attracted to them, and nobody is really attractive. But since I have no standard of attractiveness, I'm not one of those people who find everybody unattractive. I guess I just don't care. 

Only time I've ever been attracted to someone at all was just because I liked them (though in retrospect I was like the guy from 50 Days of Summer who fell in love with the idea of the person rather than the person themself, and I never really liked _them_, but I liked the life I envisioned if I was with them). So I don't know. I figure I'd probably be able to like anybody. I'm not sure what sort of personality I would favor over another, so I don't know what kind of preference I would have. I know I'm not asexual though, because there has been attraction at one point.

I figure I would probably be pansexual. I'm not unsure, because that implies I'm going to spend any more time worrying about it. I voted bisexual on this, though maybe I should have voted pansexual, because I would identify as that if I was asked; if I was to say i was pansexual irl I can just imagine the scene "you're what?" "pansexual" "what's that" "it's like bisexuality but other stuff you know what I can't be bothered this is still such a redundant sexuality to my definition of sexuality, since I define sexuality as what sex you would have sex with, and not however they define it that somehow makes pansexuality make sense"

I mean, do whatever, I don't care. Just please don't be one of those people who thinks I'm a horrible and close minded person for not being able to get it.

There's a division somewhere in understanding of something, and that's probably the definition of sexuality. Nothing anybody says about pansexuality can get through to me, because it doesn't make sense with my definition. You're introducing a new variable that my definition doesn't take into consideration. Like how Z coordinates don't matter to a graph with no Z axis.

"The Z coordinate for that point is 3" 
"But this is a graph of X and Y"
"What? But you have to put in the Z coordinates!!!"
"But Z coordinates don't matter!"
"YOU CUNT"


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> You are correct. Bisexuality refers to being attracted to male and female, while pansexuality means you are attracted to people across the gender spectrum - and in fact, gender does not even come into play when choosing a partner.



While such would be justifiable for something with multiples known genders/sexes, we are not shrimps.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 24, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> While such would be justifiable for something with multiples known genders/sexes, we are not shrimps.



Do you understand the difference between gender and sex? They aren't synonymous.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 24, 2012)

90% Faggot


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Do you understand the difference between gender and sex? They aren't synonymous.



I think a person's stance and understanding of gender identity determines most of the difference between pan and bisexuality.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I think a person's stance and understanding of gender identity determines most of the difference between pan and bisexuality.


I know the difference, but I don't get why it should effect your sexuality. I think the gender identity thing is a whole other matter that has nothing to do with it, unless of course you're talking about a trans* person's sexuality, which I'm not. In my X, Y, Z example which wasn't great, I had it in mind that the "Z coordinates" referred to different gender identities. I don't think it has any relevance to sexuality. Any way you could explain why it does without just saying "your understanding is wrong"? Wrong how? Explain to me what you think "sexuality" is.

You seem intelligent, and I don't doubt it makes sense to you, I just want to see where you're coming from. I'm not an "I'm right, you're wrong" kind of person about this kind of thing. I can easily let go once I see the sense in your way of thinking.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Do you understand the difference between gender and sex? They aren't synonymous.



Regardless, in both cases it's a dualistic arrangement. Even historical "third genders" tend to be functionally just female.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 24, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> Regardless, in both cases it's a dualistic arrangement. Even historical "third genders" tend to be functionally just female.



Following past thread involvement, I think you should be required to cite anything you say.


----------



## Zoetrope (Aug 24, 2012)

Bismexual. With leanings to one side.


----------



## Percy (Aug 24, 2012)

For the sake of the poll, bisexual leaning hetero. Though I'd say I'm somewhere in between 1 and 2 on the scale.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 24, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Saying to pick bisexual and then clarify  demonstrates a complete lack of understanding of pansexuality.
> 
> Even though you made fun of it, I still chose "demipansexual multipass" because _pansexuality is not the same thing as bisexuality._



I know exactly what pansexual means, and I myself am technically pansexual. Your condescending attitude is one of the reasons I don't use the term anymore. We can get into the bi/pan debate again. 

People who are pansexual are merely open-minded bisexuals who are willing to date transsexuals or intersex folks. Intersex and pre-op trans aren't a 3rd sex. They have a mixture of traits that occur on the 2 sexes our species has. *None of these people have anything on them that a bisexual couldn't be attracted to.* You don't even have to be bi to be willing to date them. Straight and gay people routinely date transsexuals, if they are convincing in their desired sex. If you are bi though, the only thing stopping you from dating them is either you're a transphobic asshole, or you're very picky and only want very specific types of the male or female physique. 

Pickiness is not a different sexuality. It shouldn't require a special word to separate picky people from open-minded people.

And saying you prioritize emotional connections or only date people you feel a strong intellectual bond with doesn't make you something different either. That's just a reflection of your values. It doesn't describe your programmed, biological ability to discern attractiveness in other human beings, which is what this thread is about.

Long post short: pansexuals are a subset of bisexuals that are simply open-minded. Omnisexuals are a subset of pansexuals that are even more open-minded. I'm not going to pollute the poll by cutting one rectangle into smaller and smaller squares that fit into it. I literally don't have enough poll options anyway. If you want to say you're open-minded, say so in your fucking post. If you don't care about gender, vote kinsey 3 and be done with it, because that's what you are. There literally aren't enough kinsey 3 people on the planet to justify making a hundred goddamn categories for all the different ways they arrived here.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 24, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I know the difference, but I don't get why it should effect your sexuality. I think the gender identity thing is a whole other matter that has nothing to do with it, unless of course you're talking about a trans* person's sexuality, which I'm not. In my X, Y, Z example which wasn't great, I had it in mind that the "Z coordinates" referred to different gender identities. I don't think it has any relevance to sexuality. Any way you could explain why it does without just saying "your understanding is wrong"? Wrong how? Explain to me what you think "sexuality" is.
> 
> You seem intelligent, and I don't doubt it makes sense to you, I just want to see where you're coming from. I'm not an "I'm right, you're wrong" kind of person about this kind of thing. I can easily let go once I see the sense in your way of thinking.



HB, my comment wasn't aimed at you personally. I was stating (prehaps poorly) that many who consider Pansexuality a "fake" orientation do so because they believe that sex and gender are one and the same. It's somewhat of an interesting "debate". Thus those who are not of the opinion that a 3rd (or more) gender(s) exist would state bisexuality as the catch all term. 

Those who identify as "genderqueer" are *more likely* to label consider themselves pansexual as they believe in that sex and gender do not correlate. For instance my sex is male, yet I do not identify with the traditional masculine gender. I'm othergendered (those who don't name their gender). 

Sexuality is an erotic response to a variable, no? It also includes the idea of romantic attraction resulting in the common hetero/homo/bi sexual orientations. Pansexuality which is the ability to have an erotic response to all genders including the 3rd/100th ones (that's you right?) Asexuality would be the ability(or lack thereof) to not feel any erotic attraction at all (that's mine, don't touch it). Typically, these 2 get guff even amongst the more newly accepted orientations like the bi/homo sexualities. 

Let us consider Ricky's points that certain other attributes get a rise out of ppl other than their sexual organs, personality types for instance. As some attribute these things with gender (ie: trans and genderqueer folk) it can be argued this why we must differentiate pan from bi. 

tl;dr: Hey ya'll...Pansexuality can exist as they're more than 2 genders. 

I do thank you for allowing me to discuss my view further, HB. And I appreciate the last paragraph quite a bit *tips hat*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> HB, my comment wasn't aimed at you personally. I was stating (prehaps poorly) that many who consider Pansexuality a "fake" orientation do so because they believe that sex and gender are one and the same. It's somewhat of an interesting "debate". Thus those who are not of the opinion that a 3rd (or more) gender(s) exist would state bisexuality as the catch all term.



Yeah, I was iffy about quoting you in particular, I was just aiming it at anybody who understands pansexuality.



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Those who identify as "genderqueer" are *more likely* to label consider themselves pansexual as they believe in that sex and gender do not correlate. For instance my sex is male, yet I do not identify with the traditional masculine gender. I'm othergendered (those who don't name their gender).



See, I consider sexuality to be about the sex of the person, not the gender. Would a gay man _actually _be pansexual if he found you attractive, but didn't like the female sex? 

(everything below is aimed at the whole post, not that quote)

To me, sexuality is about what genitalia you would have sex with. The person's gender, on the other hand, doesn't have anything to do with that. Physically, the masculinity/androgyny/femininity of a person's looks might determine how much or little you find them attractive, but that would just be preference. Emotional attraction would change based on their gender, but emotional attraction is also preferece, grounds on which you would decide whether or not you are attracted to that particular person.

Two straight men can have a close relationship and it will never be sexual, because they are both straight and they do not want to have sex with male parts, and can have no sexual attraction to other male creatures. Maybe if they were homosexual then they would have a romantic relationship, but they aren't, so they wont.

To me, sexuality is what you would have sex with, not who you would have sex with. The who thing is totally up to you and nothing to do with your sexuality. Do you see where I'm coming from.


(not brilliantly constructed but I think it makes enough sense)

--edit: and because I just considered the example, a straight male who doesn't want to have sex with a female who looks mascline, but has female genitalia. That's preference, not sexuality.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> _A whole bunch of hostility was here._



I was going to reply to this, but I decided not to because you're getting astonishingly hostile, aggressive, and pushy just because someone disagrees with the way you choose to package peoples' orientations. Have fun with that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 24, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> To me, sexuality is about what genitalia you would have sex with. The person's gender, on the other hand, doesn't have anything to do with that. Physically, the masculinity/androgyny/femininity of a person's looks might determine how much or little you find them attractive, but that would just be preference. Emotional attraction would change based on their gender, but emotional attraction is also preferece, grounds on which you would decide whether or not you are attracted to that particular person.
> 
> To me, sexuality is what you would have sex with, not who you would have sex with. The who thing is totally up to you and nothing to do with your sexuality. Do you see where I'm coming from.



I don't think I've seen such a well put perspective on this subject in quite some time, HB. (Not to say we havn't had some good ones, but *This* is a post!)

There is nothing I could not have put better myself really, I'll just throw one more concoction into the cauldren. Sexuality doesn't always have include the act of intercourse. I would (personally) consider that the status of orientation should literally be defined as what ever _arouses_ a person. For instance, "Gray Asexuals" those who feel arousal but cannot/ do not feel the need to act upon them would find themselves a bit less represented with just the "Asexual" definition. 

Sexual Act vs. Sexual Arousal is ultimatley just a matter of personal opinion though. Prehaps I'm just splitting hairs.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> There is nothing I could not have put better myself really, I'll just throw one more concoction into the cauldren. Sexuality doesn't always have include the act of intercourse. I would (personally) consider that the status of orientation should literally be defined as what ever _arouses_ a person. For instance, "Gray Asexuals" those who feel arousal but cannot/ do not feel the need to act upon them would find themselves a bit less represented with just the "Asexual" definition.



I agree with your definition, and I think you've made a persuasive case that Gray-A is a good term that people should be able to use. It's not just what you're attracted to, it's how frequent those attractions are, isn't it? A bisexual who leans female is acknowledging that they have more fantasies about women than men. You could say they're sort of "gray-a" with regards to one gender and fully attracted to the other. While a heterosexual would be fully asexual with one gender.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I know exactly what pansexual means, and I myself am technically pansexual. Your condescending attitude is one of the reasons I don't use the term anymore. We can get into the bi/pan debate again.
> 
> People who are pansexual are merely open-minded bisexuals who are willing to date transsexuals or intersex folks. Intersex and pre-op trans aren't a 3rd sex. They have a mixture of traits that occur on the 2 sexes our species has. *None of these people have anything on them that a bisexual couldn't be attracted to.* You don't even have to be bi to be willing to date them. Straight and gay people routinely date transsexuals, if they are convincing in their desired sex. If you are bi though, the only thing stopping you from dating them is either you're a transphobic asshole, or you're very picky and only want very specific types of the male or female physique.
> 
> ...


What, you mean bisexuals don't like transsexuals?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2012)

X - Asexual                 8    13.56% 

:roll:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I don't think I've seen such a well put perspective on this subject in quite some time, HB. (Not to say we havn't had some good ones, but *This* is a post!)
> 
> There is nothing I could not have put better myself really, I'll just throw one more concoction into the cauldren. Sexuality doesn't always have include the act of intercourse. I would (personally) consider that the status of orientation should literally be defined as what ever _arouses_ a person. For instance, "Gray Asexuals" those who feel arousal but cannot/ do not feel the need to act upon them would find themselves a bit less represented with just the "Asexual" definition.
> 
> Sexual Act vs. Sexual Arousal is ultimatley just a matter of personal opinion though. Prehaps I'm just splitting hairs.



That situation is why I'd think "romantic" (homoromantic, heteroromantic, etc.) orientations are alright. If there's no sexuality about it, then I don't see why it'd be a sexuality. Asexual is lack of sexuality though so I'd see why the word "sexuality" comes into it. But at this point I've not thought it out so well. 

I'm not sure about combining sexualities and romantics into a single title though. I feel like it's assumed that if you're sexual then you're romantic, though I can imagine things like "heterosexual biromantic" or "bisexual heteroromantic". I see the sense in it though so I wouldn't argue against it. It's just annoyingly specific and unneeded though, and it's probably an obscure thing to come across, so I don't feel the need to consider it further. 

Not entirely sure how I feel about a lot of that though, so take it with a pinch of salt.

But there are a lot of questions that split things up even more, and I haven't thought very far into it. If I did, then maybe I would end up having to adjust my definitions to properly take every possibility into consideration, and then end up seeing the point of pansexuality, and end up on your side. Only ever considered pansexuality for any length of time though.

I still don't really know how you're looking at it though, doesn't fit very well to my view of the subject. Way too tired to continue for now though, so thanks so far.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 24, 2012)

5 - Mostly homosexual. I still can't figure out if I like girls at all :V But I wouldn't call myself bi.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 24, 2012)

Bisexual in theory, but in practice...I haven't any. Aroused by both, but more-so by teh wiminz. Should I answer 2, or still figuring out?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> Bisexual in theory, but in practice...I haven't any. Aroused by both, but more-so by teh wiminz. Should I answer 2, or still figuring out?


Answer 2. There'll be another thread in two years, don't worry.


----------



## Conker (Aug 24, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Asexuals have more fun.


Ha! I misread that as "no fun" and was gonna be like "you've never seen me drunk at a metal concert" but then I read that again.

Holy shit I want to get drunk at a metal concert.

Also I like how that this thread hit page three and is already a pansexual debate. Pansexuality is just a gloryhole way of saying bisexual. /opinionadded.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> Holy shit I want to get drunk at a metal concert.



Unless you bring a big pack of booze with you into the concert, it looks impossible to get drunk at a large venue unless you're hanging around at the back.

I don't know what the general US scene is like though. Apparently it's mostly small venues + bars, even for the good bands that get fuckhuge arenas in like, north europe or something.


----------



## Conker (Aug 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Unless you bring a big pack of booze with you into the concert, it looks impossible to get drunk at a large venue unless you're hanging around at the back.
> 
> I don't know what the general US scene is like though. Apparently it's mostly small venues + bars, even for the good bands that get fuckhuge arenas in like, north europe or something.


Depends on the venue and city. Most of the shows I've been to, booze was cheap and strong. Easy drunks there. Some of the shows in bigger cities though? Nope. Nine dollars for a mixed drink = NOPE. 

One of my favorite shows was four bands that were great (I now own all their CDs) in a small bar. Drinks were $2.50 for rail. SO DRUNK! 

We shouldn't get off the topic of how pansexuals are just gloryhole asexuals though. I like how I can pun "glorified" into "gloryhole"


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> Also I like how that this thread hit page three and is already a pansexual debate. Pansexuality is just a gloryhole way of saying bisexual. /opinionadded.


innit


----------



## Ramses (Aug 24, 2012)

6.

Gay all the way.


----------



## Seian Verian (Aug 24, 2012)

Ignoring some specific complications that I refuse to go into here

I'd have to say I'm a 5. I do not find feminine body types remotely attractive, but... Well, it's still complicated.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm a FtM Transgender that mostly lesbian/gay.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 25, 2012)

3, bi. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Recel (Aug 25, 2012)

I honestly have no idea. And it's probably for the better.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 25, 2012)

I like dick. So, I guess that means I'm gay. That doesn't mean of course I don't like an attractive woman, I can appreciate beauty just fine. I just have no sexual attraction to the female gender. And I note the biological gender specifically because I DO like the male form in shapes both masculine and feminine. The so called psychological genders are all hockey crap if you ask me.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Fernin said:


> The so called psychological genders are all hockey crap if you ask me.



at least somebody's willing to say it. 

no, I'm sorry that I'm not attracted to MtF. it's the male form that attracts me. personality is important as well, but that's what friends are for.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 25, 2012)

I said "I'm still figuring it out" because I know I like women, but whether that's going to make me straight or gay is an issue I'm working with at the moment.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 25, 2012)

My sexuality is just as super as always!



Milo said:


> no, I'm sorry that I'm not attracted to MtF. it's the male form that attracts me.


Sense. This statement makes none.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2012)

meh I need to put myself on that poll already.

bi leaning hetero

lllladies and dudes that look sorta like ladies~~~~


----------



## Bliss (Aug 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> bi leaning hetero


How did that even happen, by the way?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> How did that even happen, by the way?



DONT QUESTION ME

THIS IS WHO I REALLY AM

YOURE NOT MY REAL MOM


----------



## Bliss (Aug 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> DONT QUESTION ME
> 
> THIS IS WHO I REALLY AM
> 
> YOURE NOT MY REAL MOM


Fine. ~


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Sense. This statement makes none.



I wish it could be simplified to "I'm gay. I like men. I like the male form in all of its glory" but then you're being guilt tripped into answering "yes" to the question "would you date a MtF transgender" when really you're thinking "how long would I be able to maintain physical attraction to this person until everybody starts calling me a transphobe"


----------



## Onnes (Aug 25, 2012)

Milo said:


> I wish it could be simplified to "I'm gay. I like men. I like the male form in all of its glory" but then you're being guilt tripped into answering "yes" to the question "would you date a MtF transgender" when really you're thinking "how long would I be able to maintain physical attraction to this person until everybody starts calling me a transphobe"



 What's confusing about your statement is that no one would expect a gay man to date a MtF, because a MtF is considered female. Is this a typo or what?


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Onnes said:


> What's confusing about your statement is that no one would expect a gay man to date a MtF, because a MtF is considered female. Is this a typo or what?



no. I've been asked this question a lot. it's a matter of acceptance. I believe it's more about personality than it is, gender, so in that sense, I understand. but physical attraction is also important as you don't want to lead someone on... I mean how much would it hurt if the person you were dating told you "I'm not physically attracted to you"?


----------



## Onnes (Aug 25, 2012)

Are you sure you're not thinking of female-to-male transgendered individuals? Because that's the only way anything you are saying makes sense.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of female-to-male transgendered individuals? Because that's the only way anything you are saying makes sense.



no. I'm specifically saying MtF. it's a question they ask, knowing I'm gay, but still wondering if I would date someone who used to be male, but is now female.

um, but yea... onto the topic of the subject: exclusively homosexual

OR... mostly homosexual? I mean I envy that women have nice butts... I wish men had nice butts like that.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 27, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I'm a FtM Transgender that mostly lesbian/gay.



If you're male and attracted to women, aren't you straight?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> DONT QUESTION ME
> 
> THIS IS WHO I REALLY AM
> 
> YOURE NOT MY REAL MOM


Are you avoiding admitting to yourself you're exclusively homosexual because of your dad?


----------



## Spatel (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys, leave Gibby alone. He dropped hints in previous threads. This really isn't a surprise.

And Hinalle - I think he could care less about what his dad thinks.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 27, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Guys, leave Gibby alone. He dropped hints in previous threads. This really isn't a surprise.
> 
> And Hinalle - I think he could care less about what his dad thinks.


Hmm, if you say so...


----------



## Coby (Aug 27, 2012)

Bi right here ^.^ Might be a few shocked furs out there ... maybe lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

Coby said:


> Bi right here ^.^ Might be a few shocked furs out there ... maybe lol



Well, according to our all-knowing poll, I'd say you're in good company...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

I still only like women.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 27, 2012)

Always straight, never narrow.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Aug 27, 2012)

Im straight, as the day is long! And the night...she is cold and swift...unless its a hot alabama night....hot and drawn out. Nuthin like a hot alabama night. actually they suck...


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 28, 2012)

Mostly straight, but I have been known to drift. Especially toward geeky or more masculine girls.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still a fucking lobster. I throw Cheetos at homeless people while I'm riding my big wheel. 8) Debate me.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 28, 2012)

What does that even mean? Is lobster some kind of euphemism that I've never heard of?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

Spatel said:


> What does that even mean? Is lobster some kind of euphemism that I've never heard of?



â€‹Fuck If I know


----------



## Ruethel (Aug 28, 2012)

Bisexual leaning homosexual, still attracted to women somewhat, but I prefer guys.  Technically could say pansexual, since I would like being with MtF or FtM as well as anything else.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 28, 2012)

Still bi. Though I'm on a lean for guys as of late.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 28, 2012)

I still like guys.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2012)

I voted 5: Mostly homosexual. Since I'm not terrified of vaginas like a lot of fags seem to be, I must not all the way at 6. I could also see myself dating a woman, but she'd have to be something really special.

Also, I'm with Spatel and Hateful Bitch on the pansexuality argument.



Milo said:


> no. I'm specifically saying MtF. it's a question they ask, knowing I'm gay, but still wondering if I would date someone who used to be male, but is now female.



What a stupid question to ask!



Spatel said:


> If you're male and attracted to women, aren't you straight?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2012)

I went all over the place. Before, I used to feel I was an asexual who was attracted to male anthros/could only get off to gay furry porn, and never attracted to any humans/get off to human porn. Then recently I thought more about it and after some advice, I believed maybe I was pansexual, since I would want to be with anyone only for their personality, not caring about their gender or anything. But I would never want to have sex with them. 

So, pansexual (voted bisexual in the thread for OP) is what I've come to believe fits me the most. But I still will never know until I become more social in life and get more experience. I'm just going off of vibes, feelings, experiences I've had while in the fandom and socializing, all that.


----------



## Jaxinc (Aug 29, 2012)

Kay well the old thread gets locked, and then this one gets made with my option being a joke and made fun of.

Maturity level here continues to plummet, although at this point I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Kay well the old thread gets locked, and then this one gets made with my option being a joke and made fun of.



I think its a running gag or something. You _*are*_ refering to pansexuality, no? I wouldn't take it to heart, a lot of folks here have stated they used/do identify with it...so you're not alone ^^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 29, 2012)

FriendzoneSexual


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> FriendzoneSexual



Tsunderesexual


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 29, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Tsunderesexual


"You're just such a good friend...."


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> "You're just such a good friend...."



I can't imagine anyone saying that to you kekekekeke


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 29, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I can't imagine anyone saying that to you kekekekeke


That's because I avoid them _at all costs._


----------



## DrewlyYours (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Kay well the old thread gets locked, and then this one gets made with my option being a joke and made fun of.
> 
> Maturity level here continues to plummet, although at this point I shouldn't be surprised.



Dont let it get ya down, I havent seen what your stance on the subject is but you're entitled to want/believe whatever you want in life. It's your life. Keep your head held high and a stiff upper lip!


----------



## Spatel (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Kay well the old thread gets locked, and then this one gets made with my option being a joke and made fun of.
> 
> Maturity level here continues to plummet, although at this point I shouldn't be surprised.



_



			3 - Bisexual
		
Click to expand...

_
Where's the joke? Your option appears completely serious.


----------



## Satiro Yoshida (Aug 29, 2012)

"5 - Mostly Homosexual" is it for me.

First I had a girlfriend, then a boyfriend, and now I am looking for a new boyfriend nya~
For some reason, I find it also important to tell if you're submissive (uke) or aggressive (seme).
I am a seme type, and I love cute boys with passion~

It's funny how it all came up, to the time, where I still had a girlfriend, which also made me understand, that it's impossible for a girl to fully understand me, neither make me feel sexual satisfied.


----------



## Jaxinc (Aug 30, 2012)

Spatel said:


> _
> 
> Where's the joke? Your option appears completely serious._


_




*Bisexuality is romantic or sexual attraction or behavior toward males and females, especially with regard to men and women.*[SUP]

[/SUP]*People who have a distinct but not exclusive preference for one sex over the other* may identify themselves as bisexual.
		
Click to expand...





			Bisexuality is the romantic or sexual attraction to males and females or to the genders "men" and "women."
		
Click to expand...


Because pansexual is listed as a joke on the poll now.




*Pansexuality, or omnisexuality,[SUP] [/SUP]is *sexual attraction, sexual desire, romantic love,* or emotional attraction toward persons of all gender identities and biological sexes.*[SUP][/SUP][SUP][/SUP] *Self-identified pansexuals may refer to themselves as gender-blind,  asserting that gender and sex are insignificant or irrelevant in  determining whether they will be sexually attracted to others.*[SUP][/SUP] The Oxford English Dictionary defines pansexuality as, "not limited or inhibited in sexual choice with regards to gender or activity."
		
Click to expand...


By definition I do not fit as bisexual, homosexual or heterosexual because I feel NO sexual attraction to either gender. I explained this in the other thread, but like here it was simply made fun of and joked at. I guess some are just too closed minded to see past that._


----------



## Spatel (Aug 30, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Because pansexual is listed as a joke on the poll now.


Pansexual is combined with bisexual in this poll, as I explained. In the last thread it was listed as fake, which I found very disingenuous. Rather than outright dismissing someone's identity, I'm addressing it, and I resent that I'm getting more flak for addressing something than I would if I left it alone. It's not fake, just redundant. Pansexuality/Omnisexuality/Polysexuality are all subsets of bisexuality. 

From what I have seen, there is no functional difference between people that carry any of these labels. Bisexuals routinely date genderqueer and intersex persons. They are not limited strictly to 'ultra-masculine males' and 'ultra-feminine females'. *Bisexuality refers to an attraction to the spectrum of sexual characteristics from male to female. That can mean anything in between. People in between don't have anything on them that a bisexual person couldn't find attractive.* If aliens visited earth, and they had a third sex with a third set of genitals, then it would make sense to add a new term for that. From a biological basis, from a psychological basis, there is no justification for these extra terms.

The only justification for the term 'pansexual' is political. When the queer rights movement took off, and 'bisexual' became a well-known term, things like genderqueer and intersex people were not well-known, so the term wasn't chosen with foresight that these kinds of groups might feel excluded by the definition. It is designed around political correctness but no, it doesn't describe a different type of attraction or a different group of people. It is just a more modern term intended to replace 'bisexual'. 

I think terms like these are self-defeating. Part of the reason bisexuals lag behind gays in terms of public visibility and acceptance is because so goddamn many of them do the pretentious "oh... I don't like labels" bullshit. Or they turn to alternative labels that describe the same thing but lack the baggage that the bi term has associated with it. Ultimately it serves to make our numbers appear much smaller than they should be, and it doesn't help that some people have developed a partisan attachment to their pet label and are now trying to invent new definitions of the old and the new labels to create some kind of difference where previously there was none. I have to address this. It's destructive, counter-intuitive behavior. It is taking the identity politics that are hurting the entire queer community and exaggerating every bad thing about them.



> By definition I do not fit as bisexual, homosexual or heterosexual because I feel NO sexual attraction to either gender. I explained this in the other thread, but like here it was simply made fun of and joked at. I guess some are just too closed minded to see past that.


Asexual? You're being very vague. Describe it a bit more. This is what your post is for. Is it that you're not attracted to secondary sexual characteristics, but you have a sex drive and you feel attraction to people based on some other set of criteria, which luckily for you happens to span both sexes? You haven't explained, but I'd be curious to hear about it. Regardless, you have a serious option you could've voted for.

I guarantee if you asked 10 bisexuals how they experienced their sexual attraction you'd get 10 different answers. There's more than one path that leads to the same destination. The lesson you should take from this is: 'to each his or her own'. If we created new sexual orientations for each different 'way' it could work, there would be hundreds, because every human being sees things slightly differently. The general categories Het/Homo/Bi/A cover all human behavior. I broke it up more than that, but I don't have enough options on the poll to give every special snowflake group a cookie. No matter how I do this, I'm going to piss someone off. I cannot allow hundreds of people to get a unique identifier for how they feel their experience is ever-so-slightly-different from mine. At some point I have to be pragmatic and draw a line and say "this is getting redundant".


----------



## Jaxinc (Aug 31, 2012)

> Asexual? You're being very vague. Describe it a bit more. This is what  your post is for. Is it that you're not attracted to secondary sexual  characteristics, but you have a sex drive and you feel attraction to  people based on some other set of criteria, which luckily for you  happens to span both sexes? You haven't explained, but I'd be curious to  hear about it. Regardless, you have a serious option you could've voted  for.


I bolded mine in the quote.

I feel no physical, sexual or attraction based on appearance, gender or physical traits. I only feel attraction towards personalities and what really makes a person, a person. As the saying goes, don't judge a book by it's cover. Though I said this in the old thread and was simply laughed at and called a liar.



> From what I have seen, there is no functional difference between people that carry any of these labels.


I don't consider myself bisexual because by definition it means attracted sexually to one gender or the other, to which I am not. Pansexual covers the aspects that bisexual does not, and until someone rewrites the definition of bisexual to include more than PHYSICAL traits or aspects it isn't applicable.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 31, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> I don't consider myself bisexual because by definition it means attracted sexually to one gender or the other, to which I am not. Pansexual covers the aspects that bisexual does not, and until someone rewrites the definition of bisexual to include more than PHYSICAL traits or aspects it isn't applicable.



From what you're saying, you are sexually attracted to both genders. A lot of people require an emotional spark to date someone, even people who are straight/gay. Forming emotional attachments can cause a strong physical attraction to manifest from that. That you are capable of doing that with both genders makes you bisexual. It doesn't matter how your attraction works, only what you are capable of being attracted to.


----------



## Ruethel (Aug 31, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> I bolded mine in the quote.
> 
> I feel no physical, sexual or attraction based on appearance, gender or physical traits. I only feel attraction towards personalities and what really makes a person, a person. As the saying goes, don't judge a book by it's cover. Though I said this in the old thread and was simply laughed at and called a liar.
> 
> ...



Where does it specifically say that you have to be "sexually" attracted to be bisexual?  You can be hetero/bi/homo and be attracted purely by personality, or purely by physical attraction, its still what it is.  Pansexual doesn't mean you are "only attracted to the personality," a lot of people seem to think that and its false.  Pansexuals can still very much be attracted to the physical aspect of the many genders.  Its all up to the individual person and where exactly their psychology plots them on the sexual spectrum.


----------



## Samkid882 (Sep 3, 2012)

Like #2 says, I'm bi but leading towards being straight... I'm only gay towards other furries ^^


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm a 1, mostly straight, but if a girl hits on me, I'm pretty sure I'll blush all the same in general bashfulness like I would if it were a guy.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 4, 2012)

I am Exclusively Homosexual, I have been finding allot about myself recently and found that I am happy to think I am gay. If I start to think i might be Bi or why don't i feel attracted to women, i just feel bad and get depressed about myself. I don't know why, however I just feel happier gay!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 5, 2012)

Indigo-Mew said:


> I am Exclusively Homosexual, I have been finding allot about myself recently and found that I am happy to think I am gay. If I start to think i might be Bi or why don't i feel attracted to women, i just feel bad and get depressed about myself. I don't know why, however I just feel happier gay!



That's brilliant to hear, Mew! Good on you for embracing who you are. =)


----------



## nureintier (Sep 5, 2012)

Used to consider myself heterosexual, but I think I'm panromantic asexual and/or autosexual with mild, mild heterosexual leanings. If I had to simplify, i would just say asexual though. I didn't answer because my sexuality is too amorphous and I can't quite pin it down.


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 5, 2012)

How come Trans isn't on the list?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> How come Trans isn't on the list?



Trans isn't a sexual orientation, it's an inbetweeny gender choice.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 5, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> How come Trans isn't on the list?


I've seen transromantic used to denote romantic attraction to trans, if you mean that? Transsexual doesn't usually, well, never denotes a sexual attraction to transsexuals solely.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 5, 2012)

If I had more options, I would've added a section for transpeople. Sorry.

I thought about doing another thread for gender identity, because I'm actually quite curious to see the demographics for that. Alas, I can only put ten things on the poll. Otherwise I'd have it broken up by sex as well as gender-identity. I'd love to see what the gay/bi/straight ratio is for men vs women, trans vs cis, etc.


----------



## PapayaShark (Sep 5, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> How come Trans isn't on the list?



Because its not a sexuality.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 5, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I thought about doing another thread for gender identity, because I'm actually quite curious to see the demographics for that. Alas, I can only put ten things on the poll. Otherwise I'd have it broken up by sex as well as gender-identity. I'd love to see what the gay/bi/straight ratio is for men vs women, trans vs cis, etc.


10 would work, depending on how many hairs you want to split

(cis)Male
(cis)Female
F/MtN
MtF
FtM
Genderfluid
Bigender
Agender
Pangender
Androgyne 

One of those would need to be dropped to add an ''Other'' option.


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> 10 would work, depending on how many hairs you want to split
> 
> (cis)Male
> (cis)Female
> ...



Still it works out pretty good.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Pangender



that sounds like a fun person to hang out with


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm still Asexual.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Sep 9, 2012)

Voted bisexual cause I am in a relationship with a guy(been with him for 6 months) but I am also attracted to woman too. Though the idea of dating a trans/intersex person doesnt bother me so Pansexual i guess?


----------



## FoxyPaws1 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd have to say asexual.  I am attracted to antro paws and tickling.  Never found having sex appealing.  I tend to fave male paw art more, female anthros tend to have feet drawn similar to humans and are drawn slender and weak.  I find that strength really adds to the fun of tickling especially when bound.  I've started writing a book about male commander Shepard being attracted to the turian Garrus's feet.  I am struggling with writing a whole book and having it not appearing gay, but rather a strong caring friendship with tickling and garrus's feet.  I really want to highlight how awkward it is to be like me and create a fantasy I can escape to.

You can see what chapters and art I have once FA is up. I must warn you it's really strange.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxypaws/


----------



## GigaWolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Bi majorly leaning to homo ftw :3 still seeking a mate though...


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Bisexual -shrugs- Not too odd when I look back at my life. XD


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 10, 2012)

There's something wrong with this poll, there's a statistically disproportionate number of asexuals around here.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> There's something wrong with this poll, there's a statistically disproportionate number of asexuals around here.



mine has "Exclusively Heterosexual" Are tops for my polling by a good mile.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2012)

MrSynndicated said:


> mine has "Exclusively Heterosexual" Are tops for my polling by a good mile.



Not enough of a mile. The norm for the prevalence of asexuality is about 1%. Compare that to the 10% we have in our poll results.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2012)

Still friendzonesexual.


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 10, 2012)

Gay :3


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Pansexual. I don't give a flying fuck about what's between their legs, on their chest, or what they truly are biologically. 

Male, female, trans, intersexed, (yes herms even exist IRL) etc...I LOVE THEM ALL REGARDLESS~


----------



## GigaWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Is a wolf thus argument of others is invalid


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm definitely pan myself but with a stronger lean towards the more feminine side of things but i give all a fair chance.


----------



## Charlie Thundercloud (Sep 11, 2012)

*Homo. With the occasional hetero influence.*


----------



## Saiko (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty much gay. Not necessarily turned away by girls, but I want a husband.


----------



## dragonlover81 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have no idea what demipansexual multipass means but that sounds awesome. But seriously, I'm straight.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 11, 2012)

I really wish image tags were enabled in this subforum >;


----------



## Milo (Sep 11, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I really wish image tags were enabled in this subforum >;



speaking of which, I think Milla Jovovich is amazingly gorgeous. that's the straightest thought I have in my mind


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 11, 2012)

Milo said:


> speaking of which, I think Milla Jovovich is amazingly gorgeous. that's the straightest thought I have in my mind



And that's literally the only reason they're still making Resident Evil movies.


----------



## 0dalesque (Sep 12, 2012)

Drayko WOLF said:


> i'm definitely pan myself but with a stronger lean towards the more feminine side of things but i give all a fair chance.



Yeah, same

But I won't lie when I think some time's the derriere of someone is just fantastic

Buttsexual


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm still straight. I'm pretty sure I'm still straight. I like girls and steak and bacon and eggs.  I'll bang a girl made of steak, bacon, and eggs even. d:

but yeah, i'm straight but sometimes, just sometimes, i see a guy that i'd bang. all night...long.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 12, 2012)

I am a mix of asexual and bisexual.(maybe pan cause I care more about the person than what they consider themselves as)


----------



## Spatel (Sep 13, 2012)

0dalesque said:


> Yeah, same
> 
> But I won't lie when I think some time's the derriere of someone is just fantastic
> 
> Buttsexual



I like my women like I like my coffee.



Spoiler: what could it be



anally


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I like my women like I like my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

I like my coffee like I like my men.

Large and black :roll:


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm Heterosexual (when I'm around normal people)

&

I'm Bisexual (When I'm around furries)


----------



## Percy (Sep 13, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> I'm Heterosexual (when I'm around normal people)
> 
> &
> 
> I'm Bisexual (When I'm around furries)


I'll bet the former is going to change if you're around furries long enough. :V


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 15, 2012)

I am Heterosex, sorry boys...


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 15, 2012)

Bisexual leaning Hetero

(I wish _Confused_â€‹ was an option)


----------



## Shoki (Sep 15, 2012)

Totally heterosexual.


----------



## Percy (Sep 15, 2012)

Mollyrs said:


> Bisexual leaning Hetero
> 
> (I wish _Confused_â€‹ was an option)


This. I have no idea what gender I'd rather be with.
I feel unattractive toward women, and don't know how much I like the thought of being with a man.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 16, 2012)

In previous threads, a few people stated they experienced a 180 over the course of maybe a decade, going from completely straight to mostly gay during that time, and they identify as homosexual now and have stabilized pretty much in their identity. I'm wondering if any of those could help me out here. (Dyluck/SIX, I think you were two of them; any chance I could recruit you for assistance)?

So...  I have a friend who's going through something like that, and he says he  used to get crushes on girls really strongly until he was in his  20s, and then it tapered off. In the past 9 months he's felt pretty much  nothing in that direction. There was a time early on, like when he was  12, when he was certain he had a strong straight preference, and he  dated and slept with women (and enjoyed that) during his teens, before  he started exploring a bit. He identified as bi for a while, and now he  says he's feeling around 85% gay, and he's rather distraught by it.

I  stupidly told him I knew someone else who did a 180, but now he's  asking all kinds of questions. So I'm relaying those questions to anyone else who was in a similar situation.

-Did any of you guys have any experience with women at all in your teens/early twenties? 
-Was it any good?
-Did you feel like you were settling at the time, or did it seem perfectly fine?
-Relatively, how much experience with men did you, or have you had?
-Did the initial attraction to women seem very strong at the time, early in your teens, or was it mild/residual? 

I wanna help my friend accept himself, which he's having trouble doing right now, and getting him to overcome his disbelief towards his situation could help. He's not a furry. Hence, he's not here to ask on his own.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2012)

Spatel said:


> -Did any of you guys have any experience with women at all in your teens/early twenties?
> -Was it any good?
> -Did you feel like you were settling at the time, or did it seem perfectly fine?
> -Relatively, how much experience with men did you, or have you had?
> ...



I never had sex with any of the girls that I dated in my teens, because I'm a big prude. There was plenty of kissin' and cuddlin' though and it was all very nice. It all felt fine at the time; the attraction was pretty mild (although at the time I had no attraction to men at all and my current attraction to men is honestly still pretty mild). I hadn't thought about men at all until I was 18 and didn't date one until I was 19. I didn't "go all the way" until my third boyfriend (I think I was 20 or 21 by then). My experience is probably fairly different from his because I'm not a very sexual person to begin with!


----------



## Crowlet (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't consider pansexuality redundant, being one myself and having struggled coming to terms with it for years. However yes in essence the majority of people a pansexual would find themselves attracted to would most likely identify as male or female.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 17, 2012)

I prefer men, but thats probably because Im mostly submissive. The only women Ive ever found attractive is if they are bad ass, and rarely at that (Michelle Rodriguez anyone?).


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 18, 2012)

I am gay been gay since 15 am now 27


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't like women. Ever. My mate is an exception, and so is the rare heterosexual piece.


FenrirUlv said:


> I prefer men, but thats probably because Im mostly submissive. The only women Ive ever found attractive is if they are bad ass, and rarely at that (Michelle Rodriguez anyone?).


I love taking cock up the ass, doesn't mean I'm submissive.


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Sep 18, 2012)

Sexually, I don't really care about the gender.
As long as I'm the one giving cock and making them scream and jerking them around by a leash then.. Well. I don't care.
I can only really feel connected or romantically involved with females, though...
But I've had a handful of male lovers. They didn't work out, and I only managed to legitimately fall in love with one of them...
But... That didn't really last... For reasons I really don't want to get into.

I had 2 genderqueer and possibly transitioning lovers. Both of them turned out to be batshit insane abusers.
One got really obvious, really quick...
The other I spent too long with, and was emotionally/mentally abused and manipulated.
But most of my sexual and romantic partners have been women. I really don't know why it works out like that, but I have had many female partners.

I'm engaged right now, and our love definitely hasn't stopped growing and flowing...
My god I love her.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 18, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I like my women like I like my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like my women like i like my coffee. Bitter and from a gas station.


----------



## Magick (Sep 22, 2012)

Gay as a goth rainbow


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh hay a new thread.

Still heterosex. Probably not going to change unless the off chance I fall in love with a dude and find him androgynous enough to be sexy.



Shyfox21 said:


> Gay as a goth rainbow


Wat?!
(I assume that means straight)


----------



## 4legdmonstr (Sep 22, 2012)

You guys win the award for "Most Straight People On A Furry Forum", congrats! 

 I think mine is "blue". :B


----------



## Yago (Sep 22, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Gay as a goth rainbow



So what, 50 Shades of Grey?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2012)

FriendzoneSexual


----------



## 4legdmonstr (Sep 22, 2012)

Yago said:


> So what, 50 Shades of Grey?


Omg... can I sig quote that? xD


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

Yago said:


> So what, 50 Shades of Grey?



Don't you mean "50 Shades of Gay"??


----------



## Yago (Sep 23, 2012)

4legdmonstr said:


> Omg... can I sig quote that? xD



Of course.



CrazyLee said:


> Don't you mean "50 Shades of Gay"??



Epic witticism back.

That one had occurred to me as well.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 23, 2012)

Yago said:


> That one had occurred to me as well.



That occurred to me the other day when my friend mentioned the book.


----------



## Magick (Sep 23, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Wat?!
> (I assume that means straight)



No, I'm gay but have a goth look I guess and I'm not exactly the flowery type. Even though my friends consider me the token fairy of the group 

@Yago: No, there's still color, you just have to look behind the black and white.


----------



## Repsychold (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey, can all the straight people (specifically straight males) answer this:

What's it like to be straight? =\ Is it really as good as it seems? You never have to hide anything, don't have family and friends rejecting you, less rate of STDs, are seen as cool, easier time finding a good partner...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 25, 2012)

Repsychold said:


> Hey, can all the straight people (specifically straight males) answer this:
> 
> What's it like to be straight? =\ Is it really as good as it seems? You never have to hide anything, don't have family and friends rejecting you, less rate of STDs, are seen as cool, easier time finding a good partner...


A) To answer your question, no. Everybody's got some skeleton in their closet that the population/family might ostracize them for (and if you don't, please share so we can become more like you); sticking your dick in anything gives you a chance of getting a nasty bug that you get to live out your life with; no actually it seems like a large part of that population are total douchecunts; and finally most people are shallow as fuckall so it's not as easy as it sounds.
B) This might not have been the greatest place to put this question, but I digress.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 25, 2012)

Pansexual


----------



## Repsychold (Sep 26, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> A) To answer your question, no. Everybody's got some skeleton in their closet that the population/family might ostracize them for (and if you don't, please share so we can become more like you); sticking your dick in anything gives you a chance of getting a nasty bug that you get to live out your life with; no actually it seems like a large part of that population are total douchecunts; and finally most people are shallow as fuckall so it's not as easy as it sounds.
> B) This might not have been the greatest place to put this question, but I digress.


Yeah, sorry about putting it here... where should I put it?


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 27, 2012)

Bisexual, I like both sides and have done both.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Straight like a beam. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 29, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Bisexual, I like both sides and have done both.


Left and right? Front and back? Both sexes have multiple sides.


----------



## Conker (Sep 30, 2012)

On Friday I was attending our city's version of Oktoberfest and was pretty drunk. This woman started talking to me, and we were having an interesting back and forth as I wasn't sober and she was. She was also a total bitch on reflection. Anyways, she wanted to know if I wanted some sex tips, and I told her no. She asked me why not, since sex is awesome. I shrugged because A I've never had it and B I don't care about it. Her response is "are you gay?" in a very accusing way. 

She was with her husband, so she wasn't hitting on me. 

Sometimes it feels weird being in that middle ground of apathy on this. Maybe because wanting to have sex is that primal urge everyone has--or is supposed to have--so being greeted with a shrug throws people off to an unrelateable point. 

The good news is I know I pissed her off right well throughout our entire conversation. Never ague with a drunk person is the lesson she learned there. I declare me the winner!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 30, 2012)

Conker said:


> On Friday I was attending our city's version of Oktoberfest and was pretty drunk. This woman started talking to me, and we were having an interesting back and forth as I wasn't sober and she was. She was also a total bitch on reflection. Anyways, she wanted to know if I wanted some sex tips, and I told her no. She asked me why not, since sex is awesome. I shrugged because A I've never had it and B I don't care about it. Her response is "are you gay?" in a very accusing way.
> 
> She was with her husband, so she wasn't hitting on me.
> 
> ...


My mom is like that to the point of subtley insisting that I MUST have sex. (this was before I had).

It's like, people, why are you so interested in pushing others to have sex? It's not your god damned business...plus it's super creepy.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 30, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Left and right? Front and back? Both sexes have multiple sides.



Clever girl.


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 30, 2012)

Gender and sex organs don't matter to me. This doesn't mean I'm attracted to everyone (far from it) but a person's organs mean nothing at all to me and gender/sex itself are never a factor in what I find sexually attractive.


----------



## KatmanDu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Left and right? Front and back? Both sexes have multiple sides.



Fuck you wierd-ass left-siders. That's just perverse, man.


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 1, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Left and right? Front and back? Both sexes have multiple sides.



Front and back man, duh.

Well, should I have re-phased to both genders?


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 1, 2012)

KatmanDu said:


> Fuck you wierd-ass left-siders. That's just perverse, man.


What?!
To hell with you crazy right-side mother fuckers. Forcing your position preference on the rest of us!

Wait, are we talking about sexual positions or politics here? :V


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 1, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> What?!
> To hell with you crazy right-side mother fuckers. Forcing your position preference on the rest of us!
> 
> Wait, are we talking about sexual positions or politics here? :V



Sex positions. Trust me left to right slide is the best.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 1, 2012)

KatmanDu said:


> Fuck you wierd-ass left-siders. That's just perverse, man.



If you're not completely ambisextrous you're a terrible human being.


----------



## Percy (Oct 1, 2012)

Spatel said:


> ambisextrous



I laughed when I read that word.


----------



## Yago (Oct 2, 2012)

Percy said:


> I laughed when I read that word.




"It's plus five to sexterity. It's like dexterity but with sex--in the front--like a prefix." Zaboo, from The Guild Season 1 Episode 3.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, I'm with you, Aleu! (Sorry but I thought of the rhyme and I had to say it.) I'm usually pretty comfortable around most sexual types (just not the predators!). But I couldn't really go for guys. Whatever floats your boat though. *shrugs*

Also, I am deeply sorry for any offense predators may have taken from this post.


----------



## 4legdmonstr (Oct 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> My mom is like that to the point of subtley insisting that I MUST have sex. (this was before I had).
> 
> It's like, people, why are you so interested in pushing others to have sex? It's not your god damned business...plus it's super creepy.


Because they want everybody to be straight. XD And they think that having straight sex guarentees that someone is straight. And if you don't, it's like the Salem witch trials all over again... "She's gay!!! She's gay!!!", just accusing everyone of it, and acting like it's bad.

Also I'm glad my parents keep out of private stuff like that, it's weird and awkard having parents talk about that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2012)

Bi.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Oct 2, 2012)

Said very bluntly. I like it!


----------



## Sharris (Oct 5, 2012)

Im definitely straight. While I do tend to do things that make me look very androgynous, I know I'm straight. xD Though not because I want to conform to the standards of society or I believe only straight people have the right to marry or whatever (I want everyone to be able to marry. Man/woman, Man/Man, woman/woman, man/fish, horse/printer, glass of water/box of pretzels, amoebus blob/justin bieber, etc) but because I think women are very beautiful creatures. Very, very beautiful indeed. Especially the eyes.... love the eyes.... *trails off, rambling*


----------



## DearLordSomeoneHelp (Oct 5, 2012)

Demisexual/Asexual


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 5, 2012)

Sharris said:


> horse/printer, glass of water/box of pretzels, amoebus blob/justin bieber



For some reason, I couldn't stop laughing at these three.

I guess I'm 2 because I do like guys a lot but I prefer girls. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Oakly (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, I would say I just like ... people. I prefer not to label it because it can put limitations on who you like or not, and I have found that if I call myself "pansexual" or "bisexual" I just have people teasing me, saying I'm "doing it for attention" or making up a sexuality to "be unique and quirky". So yeah, those are my thoughts.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 9, 2012)

Sexual Orientation?

Perpendicular.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 9, 2012)

Oakly said:


> Well, I would say I just like ... people. I prefer not to label it because it can put limitations on who you like or not, and I have found that if I call myself "pansexual" or "bisexual" I just have people teasing me, saying I'm "doing it for attention" or making up a sexuality to "be unique and quirky". So yeah, those are my thoughts.




Hah! GAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Yago (Oct 9, 2012)

Bambi said:


> Sexual Orientation?
> 
> Perpendicular.



Huh. Did not know mathematically confused was a sexual orientation.


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 9, 2012)

I posted on this before? I don't remember it having the "_the reckoning_" subtitle...


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I posted on this before? I don't remember it having the "_the reckoning_" subtitle...


Yeah, a new one was made.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

straight


----------



## Autumn (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't have a sexual orientation.


----------



## AlexStone (Oct 22, 2012)

I am female and straight. I've been married to my mate for three wonderful years with more to come. I do find other males attractive but love only my hubby.


----------



## LunaFerir (Oct 23, 2012)

I am gay all the way  AND I AM PROUD


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 23, 2012)

LunaFerir said:


> I am gay all the way  AND I AM PROUD



You tell em girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 24, 2012)

kind of not attracted to people but i guess i could fall for either


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2012)

Last time I checked I was straight.


Yup, still straight. Just checked


----------



## Nelex (Oct 24, 2012)

ill like to keep my sexuality mystery : p


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Oct 24, 2012)

im Bi


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 25, 2012)

Sooo, I'm just gonna change my 'X' to a 5 now. I've had some things happen recently.


----------



## Percy (Oct 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Sooo, I'm just gonna change my 'X' to a 5 now. I've had some things happen recently.


Now I'm curious. O_O

I still remain a question mark.


----------



## Nelex (Oct 25, 2012)

but not as Curious as me XD lol


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been on a roller-coaster with all this XD I'm just glad that I've finally discovered my own paws ^.^ I'm pansexual which isn't even on that list XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 25, 2012)

I guess I'll call myself a 3. Not sure which way I slide.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 25, 2012)

Why are you so eager to leave? Stay at 3. Revel in your superiority.


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2012)

I've slipped from a 0 to a 3 over the past year. not sure why you would want to know that but there you go.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2012)

I am Heterosexual but John Barrowman is hot.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Was surprised.  I assumed it'd be mostly homosexual.  Like 95% of the furries I know are gay.


----------



## Percy (Nov 2, 2012)

I've given the topic a thought, and have finally concluded that I'm around the 3-4 area. I'm still not entirely sure, it could change.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 2, 2012)

For medical and lifestyle purposes, I am a strict vagiterian.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

I would rather not be avoided, but I guess it is inevitable if I say this... eh. I believe myself pansexual or omnisexual or however you want to say it. I like all genders and anything human and remotely intelligent really... though it seems that I am especially attracted to men, though I do enjoy both me and women.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a *bisexual* of the Bjork tradition: "_Personally, I think choosing between men and women is like choosing  between cake and ice cream. You'd be daft not to try both when there are  so many different flavors_." Just when I think I'm straight or gay I have feelings for the same or opposite gender respectively. It's all good.

P.S: Mooltypassss


----------



## Magick (Nov 11, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> P.S: Mooltypassss


Leeloo?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm actually straight, but on some days, I feel gay or Bi. It's really weird.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 11, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I'm actually straight, but on some days, I feel gay or Bi. It's really weird.



^good to know


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> ^good to know



ikr


----------



## Straighty (Nov 14, 2012)

Straight and proud.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 15, 2012)

Straighty said:


> Straight and proud.


Oh man. I was hoping you'd be gay with that username


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 15, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> ikr



had to look it up/


----------



## Lhune (Nov 17, 2012)

Exclusively heterosexual :>. 

As for the person who asked if it's "really that great" to be straight; if you're in an environment that accepts homosexuality (which I understand is rare but let's image) I honestly think homosexuals may have it easier in a relationship because you can understand each other better. You can relate more to the way your bodies (and minds) work because you're of the same gender, if that makes sense. I imagine homosexuals have a better sex life than straights, lol.

Having said that, a straight person's sexuality doesn't really play a big role in their life because well... It's "normal", you know? You're not really consciously heterosexual. At least, I never really consider my sexuality unless someone asks something about it, like now.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 17, 2012)

When exactly did they add "Demipansexual multipass" to the list? XD


----------



## magrant_141 (Nov 18, 2012)

When it comes to art Bisexual preference, When it comes to life. 98% Heterosexual 2% Homosexual... Story of my life, and I'm not mad.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> When exactly did they add "Demipansexual multipass" to the list? XD



It's been there, I think from the start. I know because I laughed my ass off when I saw it XD

Maybe I should give a serious answer to this thread.

I'm technically bi, probably around a 4???

I only date or do anything with guys these days though. I don't know where that puts me.

I just tell people I'm gay to make it easy.


----------



## burakki (Nov 18, 2012)

magrant_141 said:


> When it comes to art Bisexual preference, When it comes to life. 98% Heterosexual 2% Homosexual... Story of my life, and I'm not mad.



How are you 2% homo... what does that exactly mean?


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 18, 2012)

I am straight and proud to be straight.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Exclusively heterosexual :>.
> 
> As for the person who asked if it's "really that great" to be straight; if you're in an environment that accepts homosexuality (which I understand is rare but let's image) I honestly think homosexuals may have it easier in a relationship because you can understand each other better. You can relate more to the way your bodies (and minds) work because you're of the same gender, if that makes sense. I imagine homosexuals have a better sex life than straights, lol.
> 
> Having said that, a straight person's sexuality doesn't really play a big role in their life because well... It's "normal", you know? You're not really consciously heterosexual. At least, I never really consider my sexuality unless someone asks something about it, like now.



As someone who has dated both and slept with both, perhaps I could weigh in a bit:

-Gay men can be just as catty, clingy, and hard to relate to as women. Conversely some women are very awesome and if you look you'll find them.
-Heterosexuals tend to have better sex lives. You don't fully appreciate how convenient a vagina can be until you realize you have to prepare for sex a lot more every time you have it with your boyfriend.
-If you are a very nerdy, introverted guy it probably is easier to be gay, if your parents are the accepting type and you live in a good place. It's the one time that homosexuals have an advantage. For someone who has trouble initiating and seeking out relationships, and being "the man", sitting back and being pursued by someone else is quite nice for a change.



Sam 007 NL said:


> I'm actually straight, but on some days, I feel gay or Bi. It's really weird.


That's pretty much what being bisexual *is*. Your attraction will fluctuate over time. You get better at controlling it with experience though.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Straight if not sometimes confused


----------



## Zanchi (Nov 21, 2012)

0. I'm straight.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 21, 2012)

Spatel said:


> -Heterosexuals tend to have better sex lives. You don't fully appreciate how convenient a vagina can be until you realize you have to prepare for sex a lot more every time you have it with your boyfriend.



Hmm, interesting. I'll agree with the things you said safe for this sentence I quoted; if you think sex with a woman doesn't need preparation then you're dead wrong. I don't know how many women you've slept with, but I'm one of those women who, unless properly stimulated, just won't get wet in which case a vagina is just as much of a bother (if not more so) than just going anal. And that's precisely the problem; a lot of men don't know how to properly stimulate because they just do not understand how it feels for a woman, while if they were doing it with another man they would (at least roughly) know how and where it feels good.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 21, 2012)

"I'm so straight, the first thing I did when I bought my new house was brick up the back door."


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 21, 2012)

Urm i am straight but.... I Dunno........


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2012)

I've never really understood what people mean when they're "Proud" to be a certain orientation of sexuality, I know it's one thing to not be ashamed of being attracted to whomever you're attracted to but it seems just strange to have pride when it's not really a matter of choice.


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

...I'm actually objectum-sexual. It's not on the poll list. It's a very rare orientation, too. Pretty much, OS people want to be in a full blown relationship with an object. Animism plays a large role. Read the wiki page for more info, or read it's website, os internationale. For me, I'm mainly into electrical test equipment, and I'm in a relationship with my meter, which I've named Dave (after Dave Jones of EEVblog on YouTube)


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 28, 2012)

Straight all the way


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Nov 29, 2012)

I voted a 2, but to be honest I probably should have voted for "still figuring it out." Most days I lean towards hetero, but still have stronger attractions to the male sex than I assume normal people do. Some days though a feel really really gay. And other days I can't stand the thought of a same sex relation. Maybe I'm just sexually repressed and confused.

Add in furries though and all the confusion disappears. Any gender is fine if its furry xD.


----------



## ClockworkMurmur (Dec 3, 2012)

Woo, pansexual!  Hide your cooking wares!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

ClockworkMurmur said:


> Woo, pansexual!  Hide your cooking wares!



Oh, so you're bi? :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

I never got the whole pansexual thing either, I'm not hating I just don't understand it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 5, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> For me, I'm mainly into electrical test equipment, and I'm in a relationship with my meter, which I've named Dave (after Dave Jones of EEVblog on YouTube)



I don't even know what the fuck I read.
Now I'm getting these mental images of him dressing up his meter, making out with his meter, humping his met....... *goes to vomit in a toilet*


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 12, 2012)

To be honest I'm not sure, I'm going throught the "Phase" but what i find weird is, when boys ask me out if like : "Meh...smeh...nmeh... uhh..." but If a girl talks to me I'm like "Hi hi hi hi hi let's make cookies and shit " Idk :I


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 23, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I never got the whole pansexual thing either, I'm not hating I just don't understand it.



Well, bisexual means you like men and women, but Pansexual means you like all sexes, sooo you might be interested in a full blown relationship with a herm but a bisexual would be against this.... (according to Wikipedia)


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 24, 2012)

Bisexual leaning towards heterosexuality.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 24, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> I don't even know what the fuck I read.
> Now I'm getting these mental images of him dressing up his meter, making out with his meter, humping his met....... *goes to vomit in a toilet*



After reading that comment, I remember this documentary:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHlPcvJnM6E


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm guilty of being gay.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 28, 2012)

I identify as pansexual, and what it means to me is that I don't really..._see _gender, I guess? As in, I like people, and it doesn't really matter to me what said person has between their legs, because I kind of fall in love with the personality of the person rather than whether they're a guy or a girl?
I don't even know myself, to be honest. I just know that I'm not-quite-straight, and that's it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Browsing fa has made me significantly less straight than back when I answered this poll


----------



## Percy (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Browsing fa has made me significantly less straight than back when I answered this poll


FA corrupts the mind.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 28, 2012)

Percy said:


> FA corrupts the mind.



It actually made me go from a bysexual to gay.


----------



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I'm guilty of being gay.


Guilty too.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 28, 2012)

Still 100% straight. If I had to go to a website to turn myself gay... it would probably be this one haha.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Dec 29, 2012)

i consider myself strait turned bi(2), but could also be asexual right now if your souly playing on sex and excluding sexual attraction/Interest...  

I frankly doubt this Place has truly made anyone from Hetero- to outright Homosexual or vice versa in my opinion...
But its certainly without question that such a Community like this does more often then not make one more open to the _otherside_ and the unconventional.


----------



## Icen (Dec 29, 2012)

Dicks in the vag, thanks.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

Still gay, but now I have arm warmers to make it a bit noticeable


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

After even more thought, I've concluded that I'm probably gay rather than bi.
I'm finally figuring things out.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm definitely heterosexual. I did got through a sort of "WTF is my sexuality" period about a year ago though, but I've got it all sorted out in my head now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 31, 2012)

Percy said:


> After even more thought, I've concluded that I'm probably gay rather than bi.
> I'm finally figuring things out.



:3c Welcome to the other side.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

Some guys became very happy now with those words.


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> :3c Welcome to the other side.


The other side... it's so rainbowy.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

Percy said:


> The other side... it's so rainbowy.



Really? Where the hell am I then?


----------



## Plantar (Dec 31, 2012)

Magick said:


> Really? Where the hell am I then?


Probably Alaska. You can't see them with the 3 - 4 hours of daylight and whatnot. :V


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

Plantar said:


> Probably Alaska. You can't see them with the 3 - 4 hours of daylight and whatnot. :V


Then I need to get a parka/trenchcoat. Also, I love the darkness when there's snow on the ground, creates a magickal glow in the air.

Oh yeah, I could try and find my cousin that moved there a while back.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 31, 2012)

Percy said:


> The other side... it's so rainbowy.




The side I'm on - the hetero side - still has rainbows, but it's a bit grey in comparison. Either that or the contrast isn't as high.


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The side I'm on - the hetero side - still has rainbows, but it's a bit grey in comparison. Either that or the contrast isn't as high.


Yes, it's not as exciting... though they seemed to be pink and blue.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2012)

Percy said:


> The other side... it's so rainbowy.


England?


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> England?


I'd think England's the opposite of rainbowy.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 31, 2012)

ENGLANDS A SHIT HOLE DONOT GO THERE!! :V i dont know what iam anymore :I


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 31, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> ENGLANDS A SHIT HOLE DONOT GO THERE!! :V i dont know what iam anymore :I



I also heard from my friend that england is a hell on earth.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 31, 2012)

Im ...no sexual? XD, i just don't have a label, And nor a care if you have a dickweenie or a vajayjay or a vajeenie or a dolphin weeniegina


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 31, 2012)

Percy said:


> I'd think England's the opposite of rainbowy.




Not exactly. England is a very patriotic blue, red and white. Scotland is blue, white and orange/ginger, with a little bit of red & green tartan/plaid in the mix. Northern Ireland is much the same colour as England, and then Wales is green and red.




Tableside6 said:


> I also heard from my friend that england is a hell on earth.


 

Clearly he hasn't been to Glasgow on a dark night. :V


----------



## Spatel (Jan 1, 2013)

Magick said:


> Some guys became very happy now with those words.



And why, exactly, would they be any happier that he's gay instead of bi? They could still date him either way.


----------



## Magick (Jan 1, 2013)

No female competition? 

I don't know, just felt like saying it.


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2013)

Magick said:


> No female competition?


That's the obvious reason.
I'm sure people would be happy about that.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> That's the obvious reason.
> I'm sure people would be happy about that.



I appreciate the sentiment, but I didn't need any help getting bitches.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> After even more thought, I've concluded that I'm probably gay rather than bi.


This such a surprise! :Vc


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> This such a surprise! :Vc


That emote concerns me. o-o


----------



## Bliss (Jan 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> That emote concerns me. o-o


Be not concerned.

You are my favourite goy.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2013)

Dont trust lizzie, she is the forum sugar daddy.


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Be not concerned.
> 
> You are my favourite goy.


Heh, thanks. x3



Aetius said:


> Dont trust lizzie, she is the forum sugar daddy.


Uh... Okay.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol wtf?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 1, 2013)

well i think thats a hint to..............Run!!! PERCY!!! RUN!!!!


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, im new here and wanted to get involved in the whole FA community ^_^ I am and as far back as I can remember, have been bisexual ^_^ I just dont understand limiting Yourself haha. I respect people's lifestyles, but I can never quite grasp why a guy wouldnt like another guy, or girls not liking girls. both are great for different reasons ^_^


----------



## Magick (Jan 1, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Hello, im new here and wanted to get involved in the whole FA community ^_^ I am and as far back as I can remember, have been bisexual ^_^ I just dont understand limiting Yourself haha. I respect people's lifestyles, but I can never quite grasp why a guy wouldnt like another guy, or girls not liking girls. both are great for different reasons ^_^


It's not exactly a choice or a self imposed 'limitation'.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2013)

I have decided to be straight for the rest of my time in the military that is a decision people can make right


----------



## Saga (Jan 1, 2013)

Dyluck said:


> I have decided to be straight for the rest of my time in the military that is a decision people can make right


 You didn't choose to be straight, you just chose to hide any of your qualities which might say otherwise.


----------



## eurocracy (Jan 1, 2013)

Heh, typical Tommy two-ways for me.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

Magick said:


> It's not exactly a choice or a self imposed 'limitation'.



Oh I didnt mean that, I mean I just dont understand how or why. Just like someone who is vanilla would never understand my various lifestyle choices


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Oh I didnt mean that, I mean I just dont understand how or why.



A person's sexuality is probably decided by the way they were brought up as a child, and the environment they were brought up in. That's the major theory out there, because nobody's totally 100% sure about what causes a person to be gay, straight or bi. Some people think it has something to do with development in the womb.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

You know, I used to think that it was all nurture as well, rather than nature. However, I was brought up Christian... and before I knew what bisexual was I was being told that I was "sick". I didnt even think of sexual acts when I started wanting boyfriends and girlfriends, I just never saw the reason to discriminate. Then as I got older, I realised that I had _*alway been*_ a submissive and a masochist, I just now had words for them.

Its kind of like, how one day someone realizes that they like watermelon, or they like the feel of the sun, or the scent of morning dew. You just never knew that about yourself, and now you do. So I think I agree with you, its definitely something that happens in the womb, you are just genetically coded to be who you are.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2013)

I know what you're talking about WolfHiro. At some point in high school I was like "I kind of like guys and girls." And never got why people were so strictly straight or gay. I'm sure I'll catch flak for this, but I'm with Bjork when she said:



> I think everyone's bisexual  to some degree or another; it's just a question of whether or not you  choose to recognize it and embrace it. Personally, I think choosing  between men and women is like choosing between cake and ice cream. You'd  be daft not to try both when there are so many different flavors.



In any case sexuality is far from a static thing. Some weeks I feel straighter or gayer. There must be plenty of cases where someone was one sexuality their whole life only to find they have feelings for the other gender.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah! I totally agree! I notice this a lot when I get randomly excited about different things, and I notice that I kinda have an appetite. Its like dedciding what you want for dinner *tee hee* 

However, I am not sure that being strait is a choice either haha, I think there is a difference between appreciation of someone's allure and charisma, and being sexually attracted to them. So, I think we should be friends ^_^ we agree on lots of stuff


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> A person's sexuality is probably decided by the way they were brought up as a child, and the environment they were brought up in. That's the major theory out there, because nobody's totally 100% sure about what causes a person to be gay, straight or bi. Some people think it has something to do with development in the womb.



I think the major theory right now is that it's biological (please don't be that guy that reads that as "genetic"), but the actual reason for it is still unknown. Personally, I think the "development in the womb" theory is the best one out there right now. The "socialization" theory sounds like garbage and I am pretty sure there isn't any evidence to support it. Being "raised gay" just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

Dyluck said:


> Personally, I think the "development in the womb" theory is the best one out there right now.




I'd have to agree with this too. It seems more logical to me that everybody's brain wires itself a bit differently whilst developing, hence making their sexuality permanent and irreversible, although it only shows up in the teenage years when the hormones start.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'd have to agree with this too. It seems more logical to me that everybody's brain wires itself a bit differently whilst developing, hence making their sexuality permanent and irreversible, although it only shows up in the teenage years when the hormones start.



A recent study suggested that certain sex-specific epigenetic markers (which are important for the parent during their development) may contribute to homosexuality. They help the parent, while developing in the womb of their parent, tolerate highly fluctuating levels of testosterone (protect the male fetus from low levels or female fetus from high levels of testosterone). Usually, these markers (or epi-marks) are erased before the parent reproduces, but, on rare occasions, they remain in the parent. If the parent doesn't erase these epi-marks and has an opposite sex offspring, then that could increase the chance that the child will be a homosexual.

Link:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/12/121211083212.htm

From an evolutionary standpoint, this would make the most sense to me.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 2, 2013)

Magick said:


> No female competition?
> 
> I don't know, just felt like saying it.



Consider yourself lucky that you won't ever get turned down or dumped because of your sexuality.

It sucks.



DJ-Fragon said:


> A recent study suggested that certain  sex-specific epigenetic markers (which are important for the parent  during their development) may contribute to homosexuality. They help the  parent, while developing in the womb of their parent, tolerate highly  fluctuating levels of testosterone (protect the male fetus from low  levels or female fetus from high levels of testosterone). Usually, these  markers (or epi-marks) are erased before the parent reproduces, but, on  rare occasions, they remain in the parent. If the parent doesn't erase  these epi-marks and has an opposite sex offspring, then that could  increase the chance that the child will be a homosexual.
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



As someone working in genetics, I have long suspected it was caused by epigenetic regulation. Think of it this way: everyone has to have genes for male and female attraction, because they have to be able to pass on genes for that attraction to offspring of both sexes. When we're children, those genes aren't turned on, but the switch flips during puberty, so something in our bodies is able to flip that switch.

These markers are the best explanation we have because:

-for the vast majority of the population, sexuality is immutable.
-it seems to be more common in certain families, yet identical twins have a very low chance of both being gay if one of them is despite having the same exact genes.
-it's the only mechanism for homosexuality that can also explain bisexuality and asexuality (someone could have both sets of genes regulated on or off).


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 2, 2013)

Spatel said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you won't ever get turned down or dumped because of your sexuality.
> 
> It sucks.



Damn, I hate to hear stuff like this happen.



Spatel said:


> As someone working in genetics, I have long suspected it was caused by epigenetic regulation. Think of it this way: everyone has to have genes for male and female attraction, because they have to be able to pass on genes for that attraction to offspring of both sexes. When we're children, those genes aren't turned on, but the switch flips during puberty, so something in our bodies is able to flip that switch.
> 
> These markers are the best explanation we have because:
> 
> ...



That's pretty much exactly what I thought (also a biologist, btw; mainly physiology, but also genetics). It makes the most sense to me from an evolutionary standpoint.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

Spatel said:


> As someone working in genetics, I have long suspected it was caused by epigenetic regulation. Think of it this way: everyone has to have genes for male and female attraction, because they have to be able to pass on genes for that attraction to offspring of both sexes. When we're children, those genes aren't turned on, but the switch flips during puberty, so something in our bodies is able to flip that switch.
> 
> These markers are the best explanation we have because:
> 
> ...




Well then in my mind it's settled: it's biological, happens in the womb and can't be changed, no matter what you do.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I understand where you are coming from (after reading the whole article) What i gather from that is that as you develop, when you gain pleasure from something, it leaves a small bio-mark on the genetics that were involved in whatever action it was. So, when you like ice cream, you become more prone to eat ice cream, until you have a negative response (say you gain weight) which makes you more prone to regulate your ice cream eating.

So if you have a pleasurable experience with the same sex, you are more prone to want it, and vice versa. So basically... its like your genes have a memory.

However, I think that is a little bit wrong, i dont think its a mark on your genes, it seems to me like its a nero-pattern that can be passed on... OOH! like tallents and such things. Musical ability and academic ability seem to be passed on in the same manner, as well as negative things, prone to be alcoholic or addicted to something. Its a brain pattern. However, someone can change or go against these trends, though they can never be erased... someone who is prone to alcoholism will always be prone to it, even if they dont act on it or become an alcoholic. That kinda makes sense to me, but in the end, it seems to be one of those hard-wired things.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Well then in my mind it's settled: it's biological, happens in the womb and can't be changed, no matter what you do.



Actually, epigenetic markers can potentially be reversed (epigenetic therapy is currently being researched in cancer studies):

http://jnci.oxfordjournals.org/content/94/12/874.full

http://www.nature.com/horizon/epigenetics/kq/8_Garcia-Manero.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22915658


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 2, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> I think I understand where you are coming from (after reading the whole article) What i gather from that is that as you develop, when you gain pleasure from something, it leaves a small bio-mark on the genetics that were involved in whatever action it was. So, when you like ice cream, you become more prone to eat ice cream, until you have a negative response (say you gain weight) which makes you more prone to regulate your ice cream eating.
> 
> So if you have a pleasurable experience with the same sex, you are more prone to want it, and vice versa. So basically... its like your genes have a memory.
> 
> However, I think that is a little bit wrong, i dont think its a mark on your genes, it seems to me like its a nero-pattern that can be passed on... OOH! like tallents and such things. Musical ability and academic ability seem to be passed on in the same manner, as well as negative things, prone to be alcoholic or addicted to something. Its a brain pattern. However, someone can change or go against these trends, though they can never be erased... someone who is prone to alcoholism will always be prone to it, even if they dont act on it or become an alcoholic. That kinda makes sense to me, but in the end, it seems to be one of those hard-wired things.



What you seem to be thinking about is more related to hormone regulation (dopamine, to be more specific, with relation to alcoholism).


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2013)

Spatel said:


> -for the vast majority of the population, sexuality is immutable.



[citation needed]

You're making other assumptions here, as well.

Who says it's genetic in the first place?

Sexuality is a complex behavioral characteristic and you don't have "gay" or "straight" genes. It simply doesn't work that way.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Well then in my mind it's settled: it's biological, happens in the womb and can't be changed, no matter what you do.



As DJ-Fragon said, epigenetic regulation can be changed. It changes throughout our lives naturally. In most cases, someone's sexuality is static, but there are some cases where people experience a change in orientation over a long period of time. As an example I listed earlier, we were all born asexual, and the genes 'turned on' at a certain age. Also, a severe traumatic injury could potentially flip the switch. I know of one example of a man who went straight-to-gay after a stroke, and of another man who went gay-to-straight.

This is going to be investigated more, but we do know mechanisms that can alter the sexual orientation of adult fruit flies and mice. Changing the serotonin levels in mice changes their orientation, for instance. (It has different effects on other mammals; the genes and regulatory mechanisms change across species).


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

Spatel said:


> As DJ-Fragon said, epigenetic regulation can be changed. It changes throughout our lives naturally. In most cases, someone's sexuality is static, but there are some cases where people experience a change in orientation over a long period of time. As an example I listed earlier, we were all born asexual, and the genes 'turned on' at a certain age. Also, a severe traumatic injury could potentially flip the switch. I know of one example of a man who went straight-to-gay after a stroke, and of another man who went gay-to-straight.
> 
> This is going to be investigated more, but we do know mechanisms that can alter the sexual orientation of adult fruit flies and mice. Changing the serotonin levels in mice changes their orientation, for instance. (It has different effects on other mammals; the genes and regulatory mechanisms change across species).



That's actually quite interesting. I'll read up about it more tonight, even though I know I'll fall into an inescapable internet hole of clicking link after link after link.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> You're making other assumptions here, as well.
> 
> ...



At this point, nobody thinks it's genetic. I literally just said that. Did you not catch the post where I said when one identical twin is gay, the other one usually isn't? In fact the incidence of both twins being gay, as opposed to one or the other, is only *7%*. That should be impossible if it's genetic. There are truly genetic conditions like autism where when one identical twin has it, the other always has it *70%* of the time.

Nobody has 'gay' or 'straight' genes. We all have a complete set of genes for an attraction to males and females. Those are either upregulated or downregulated depending on whether they have acetylated histones or not (as one possible mechanism, there are a dozen other possible ways it could work). I'm just repeating myself. I think you probably were waiting for someone to say something else and responded to whatever that was.

I think it's epigenetic.

There could also be a social component to it, and I think there are ways it can change throughout someone's life, but I'm not going to call the whole thing socially constructed. Our species would die if we didn't have sex (and with a partner that has the right kind of sexy bits). It's too essential to our existence to be something that nature stakes no claim in. To put it in computer terms, this is neither hardware (genes) or software (social conditioning); it must be in the BIOS somewhere (epigenetics).


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ricky said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> You're making other assumptions here, as well.
> 
> ...



I think people use genetics as a crude blanket statement for human behavior that can't necessarily be explained.  can say, judging only from my own bisexuality, that it's not a choice, but it's not coded in our DNA either. The only person in my extended family that's not exclusively heterosexual is one of my cousins on my mom's side of the family. If there's any genetics to it, it's VERY recessive.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 8, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> I think people use genetics as a crude blanket statement for human behavior that can't necessarily be explained.  can say, judging only from my own bisexuality, that it's not a choice, but it's not coded in our DNA either. The only person in my extended family that's not exclusively heterosexual is one of my cousins on my mom's side of the family. If there's any genetics to it, it's VERY recessive.



As explained earlier, especially in the article I posted above, it seems most likely that epigenetic factors are a contributor while the person is developing in the womb.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 10, 2013)

So yeah, I'm gay. lol All of this scientific stuff is really interesting to read about but really I think it's just like having food preferences. It might sound kind of insensitive but if people can make arguments about genetic make-up being involved can't they say it about other things? Like food preferences.


----------



## Saga (Jan 10, 2013)

merveilleuse said:


> So yeah, I'm gay. lol All of this scientific stuff is really interesting to read about but really I think it's just like having food preferences. It might sound kind of insensitive but if people can make arguments about genetic make-up being involved can't they say it about other things? Like food preferences.


I don't know. Im at a crossroad, as I don't think it's genetic but I also don't like the whole "preference" thing (aka having a choice) because if it was a choice, we would all pick the one with less social taboo and ridicule.


----------



## AxM (Jan 11, 2013)

Mostly hetero, but I'm open to the possibilities : ) 
People should be free to be with who they choose <3


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 11, 2013)

For me, it was more of a choice. I don't think it's genetic, but I'm clueless. I was strait at first. Then in high school I became more bisexual. Finally, I decided I was gay.


----------



## Percy (Jan 11, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> For me, it was more of a choice. I don't think it's genetic, but I'm clueless. I was strait at first. Then in high school I became more bisexual. Finally, I decided I was gay.


I was the same way, but I don't think it was a choice. I can't really help who I'm attracted to.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 11, 2013)

Once Bi, but nothing ever came of it, so I reverted to Heterosexuality. I can still look at guys, but I'm always gonna go for the girls.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> I was the same way, but I don't think it was a choice. I can't really help who I'm attracted to.



I'm not sure if this would be considered choosing, or just my attractions. I sort of was watching something and well, I just said to myself "You know what.... I'm not really attracted to women...Oh well" and just continued on with life.


----------



## mirokufox (Jan 12, 2013)

what is it if you are only interested in men ( and your a guy) but you tell everyone your bi so they don't judge you =P.


----------



## mirokufox (Jan 12, 2013)

my best friend is like that and its confusing as hell. How does that work? i'll never understand. =P


----------



## mirokufox (Jan 12, 2013)

XD i started as gay became straight then reverted back. I don't actually know if it is a choice but it is so confusing. Dammit brain just pick one


----------



## Percy (Jan 12, 2013)

mirokufox said:


> XD i started as gay became straight then reverted back. I don't actually know if it is a choice but it is so confusing. Dammit brain just pick one


Next time, edit your post rather than triple posting...
It happens though.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm straight and catholic, not exactly known as the most accepting of people, I know. But I think that one should pursue what makes one happy, and should not force their own beliefs upon others, so if someone ever tells me that they are gay or bi, I really don't care that much but if I thought I might be changing I would tell myself that I needed Jesus.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 12, 2013)

Liam Einarr said:


> I'm straight and catholic, not exactly known as the most accepting of people, I know. But I think that one should pursue what makes one happy, and should not force their own beliefs upon others, so if someone ever tells me that they are gay or bi, I really don't care that much but if I thought I might be changing I would tell myself that I needed Jesus.



This is honestly just food for thought, not trying to say what is right or wrong, just a thought and opinion but, I wrestled with this as I am also a Catholic (however I am, and have always been, and always will be bisexual) But here was my thought. I have seen two people of the same sex, be genuinely in love, certainly more in love then some couples that are heterosexual. Well, God says "I am Love"... so if two people of the same sex can truly love each other, then God would have to be in it. Also, if two people gather in his name (or in the name of love) is he not in their midst as he has said? That is why I personally think, the anti-homosexual things in the Bible, may have been  a result of "The Council of Versailles" as were a lot of edits and outtakes. Especially seeing as the Church has a history of changing things purposefully to cover up things like pagan holidays (Such as Christmas, Easter and Halloween) I think its possible... but anyway, these are just some of the thoughts and opinions that I have, not saying it is right or that anyone is wrong... just some food for thought.


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 13, 2013)

Super-duper gay over here. Though oddly my last roommate figured out I was gay because I am a brony. Which today is one of the most manly things out there.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> I don't know. Im at a crossroad, as I don't think it's genetic but I also don't like the whole "preference" thing (aka having a choice) because if it was a choice, we would all pick the one with less social taboo and ridicule.


I understand what you're saying and realized that even thinking about changing is impossible, there really is no choice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> This is honestly just food for thought, not trying to say what is right or wrong, just a thought and opinion but, I wrestled with this as I am also a Catholic (however I am, and have always been, and always will be bisexual) But here was my thought. I have seen two people of the same sex, be genuinely in love, certainly more in love then some couples that are heterosexual. Well, God says "I am Love"... so if two people of the same sex can truly love each other, then God would have to be in it. Also, if two people gather in his name (or in the name of love) is he not in their midst as he has said? That is why I personally think, the anti-homosexual things in the Bible, may have been  a result of "The Council of Versailles" as were a lot of edits and outtakes. Especially seeing as the Church has a history of changing things purposefully to cover up things like pagan holidays (Such as Christmas, Easter and Halloween) I think its possible... but anyway, these are just some of the thoughts and opinions that I have, not saying it is right or that anyone is wrong... just some food for thought.



There's so much erroneous crap in any holy text that anybody who wants to follow a religion should put it all asside and go straight to the bit about love, kindness and good will to all. 

Not that this is exclusively religious.



merveilleuse said:


> So yeah, I'm gay. lol All of this scientific  stuff is really interesting to read about but really I think it's just  like having food preferences. It might sound kind of insensitive but if  people can make arguments about genetic make-up being involved can't  they say it about other things? Like food preferences.



It is speculated/hypothesised that sexuality is in part determined by genes because there's quite good support for this, evidencially. Obviously the parts of our brain which say 'have sex!' and 'eat tastey food!' are both genetically determined and overtones may well be changeable dependant on life experience or personal will.

However, food preferences asside, the argument for a _predisposition _to homosexuality in the genes is strong. Biologists can create homosexual fruitflies by altering their genes and there are other interesting elements of sexual orientation in humans that imply strange forms of genetic or epigenetic predisposition- such as the fact 50% of identical twins have _opposite _sexual orientations, that siblings of homosexuals are more likely to be classed as sexually promiscuous, etcetera.





Spatel said:


> At this point, nobody thinks it's genetic. I  literally just said that. Did you not catch the post where I said when  one identical twin is gay, the other one usually isn't? In fact the  incidence of both twins being gay, as opposed to one or the other, is  only *7%*. That should be impossible if it's genetic.  There are truly genetic conditions like autism where when one identical  twin has it, the other always has it *70%* of the time.
> 
> Nobody has 'gay' or 'straight' genes. We all have a complete set of  genes for an attraction to males and females. Those are either  upregulated or downregulated depending on whether they have acetylated  histones or not (as one possible mechanism, there are a dozen other  possible ways it could work). I'm just repeating myself. I think you  probably were waiting for someone to say something else and responded to  whatever that was.
> 
> ...



It's still possible that sexuality is genetic even with this strange statistic, as not all of the genetic material resides in the nucleus of a zygote, so when it divides some genetic material is distributed unevenly between the daughter cells. 

It is also possible that if both twins have a 'gay' gene or a 'straight' gene that chemicals are secreted which agree to [de]activate one set of their genes- in an epigenetic fashion as you said but never the less with a solid genetic predisposition.


----------



## Aibiki (Jan 14, 2013)

romantic asexual. I like boys, I just don't want their bits anywhere near my bits.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Bisexual. I don't "love" guys in general, but if I met some guy who was absolutely awesome, I would ask him out. In general, though, I like girls.


----------



## 0dalesque (Jan 15, 2013)

My sexual pref is pan. But I am most attracted to effeminate men and masculine girls. 9 times out of ten, I lean towards girls most just due to the ease of familiarity. This doesn't stop me from thinking everyone is attractive- all shapes and sizes and colors.


----------



## Hans_the_ferret (Jan 15, 2013)

For some time I thought I was straight but I have found out that I am bisexual and I now have a boyfriend.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 15, 2013)

I originally thought I was gay in elementary school, I ended up suppressing those feelings until Junior year in High School. 
Now I'll openly admit it if somebody asks.


----------



## Stella-Song (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm straight, but I'll still look at both guys and girls.
I like both male and female bodies. 
But I don't know if I could fully settle down with a girl.

Guess I won't know until I actually experience things myself. 

---
If we're going by the poll at the top I would say I'd be a 1.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 16, 2013)

@ WolfHiro: I agree, mostly. I think that a lot of what is in the bible cannot be taken literally in the modern day. This includes what it says about homosexuality. The underlying messages are the same, though. One should always try to love one's neighbor more than one loves himself and above all should love god. But this is my faith and shouldn't be pressed on other people against their will.

P.S. What pagan holidays does Christmas cover up?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2013)

Celts, one of the races of people who occupied europe at the time of the christian expansion, had a druid festival at mid winter surrounding the solstice.
When christianity expanded into europe they changed the date of christmas to match this so they could muscle in on the indigenous customs to propogate their christianity and erode druid practices. 
/offtopic/

The christians called all people who weren't christians 'pagans' so this has become synonymous with celtic/druid for this reason. The word 'pagan' is an insult meaning infidel.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The christians called all people who weren't christians 'pagans' so this has become synonymous with celtic/druid for this reason. The word 'pagan' is an insult meaning infidel.



Well I certainly didnt mean it that way <_< I think that it would be more accurate to say "The word Pagan was an insult..." I have friends who identify themselves as pagans, practicing paganism... Just wanted to throw that out there... I am anything but intolerant <_<


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 17, 2013)

I have always been Bi. I feel love should be about personality rather than looks.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 18, 2013)

Something weird occours to me: I like girls most in "real world", but for the fandom, I like males most. what the heck...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 18, 2013)

fbocabral said:


> Something weird occours to me: I like girls most in "real world", but for the fandom, I like males most. what the heck...



I use to be like that. Then one night, I started thinking about it. It turns out I don't like girls sexually, so I decided that I'm gay.


----------



## Percy (Jan 18, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> I use to be like that. Then one night, I started thinking about it. It turns out I don't like girls sexually, so I decided that I'm gay.


I think I was the same way.
I blame the fandom for me being gay.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> I think I was the same way.
> I blame the fandom for me being gay.



The fandom was the reason why I decided I was gay.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm pansexual, and I know I'm pansexual, but for whatever reason I scored exclusively heterosexual when testing. Odd.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> The fandom was the reason why I decided I was gay.



I'm thinking it's more complex than that. For me, I determined/accepted that I was bi after a multitude of factors over the past few years, both online and IRL. I came out later in life relative to most folks because I sort of tried to stay away/deny that part of me. Hell, I denied it so much that some people actually thought I was asexual! That, and I moved to a much safer environment to be open about one's sexuality (I know Southern California is better than most places, especially in the Bible Belt, but I found there were some pretty intolerant folks in the LA area).


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 18, 2013)

DJ-Fragon said:


> I'm thinking it's more complex than that. For me, I determined/accepted that I was bi after a multitude of factors over the past few years, both online and IRL. I came out later in life relative to most folks because I sort of tried to stay away/deny that part of me. Hell, I denied it so much that some people actually thought I was asexual! That, and I moved to a much safer environment to be open about one's sexuality (I know Southern California is better than most places, especially in the Bible Belt, but I found there were some pretty intolerant folks in the LA area).



Actually, the way I posted, it made it sound like if I went from strait to bi to gay in a week. It actually took a year, when I was first interested in the whole furry thing. I denied being a furry because it felt weird and I was afraid that I would have been bullied again if anyone found out. A few months later, I accepted being a furry and considered myself bysexual. A few MORE months later, the day I decided I was gay happened. A few more months later, I wrote this post.

To make a long story short, it was more complex than what I said.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Actually, the way I posted, it made it sound like if I went from strait to bi to gay in a week. It actually took a year, when I was first interested in the whole furry thing. I denied being a furry because it felt weird and I was afraid that I would have been bullied again if anyone found out. A few months later, I accepted being a furry and considered myself bysexual. A few MORE months later, the day I decided I was gay happened. A few more months later, I wrote this post.
> 
> To make a long story short, it was more complex than what I said.



Sorry if I sound snarky, but being a furry =/= being gay/lesbian/bi/etc. Being a furry is more akin to being, say, a Trekkie.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 18, 2013)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Sorry if I sound snarky, but being a furry =/= being gay/lesbian/bi/etc. Being a furry is more akin to being, say, a Trekkie.



I know being a furry is just a hobby. What I was trying to say is that it just made me realize I was gay.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> I know being a furry is just a hobby. What I was trying to say is that it just made me realize I was gay.



Okay


----------



## BabyStar (Jan 20, 2013)

what's demipansexual? Is that like a real thing?


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 20, 2013)

I think thats the name of a person on here haha


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 24, 2013)

Where I was raised there always was pressure for me te be heterosexual, since homosexuality was seen as weird and anormal. So I convinced myself I was heterosexual, until I met a guy who wasn't as close-minded as everybody. I dated him and from there on I discovered that it wasn't all that bad with a guy. I am leaning towards heterosexuality because of my upbringing but mostly I love guys like I love girls. It's just that I'm mostly pursuing girls rather than guys.


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Jan 25, 2013)

Definitely bisexual. I love people for who they are, not what gender they are and I can have just as fun with either.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 25, 2013)

Yay! there are more of us than exclusively homosexual now XD


----------



## IronDog (Jan 25, 2013)

None of the above.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 25, 2013)

IronDog said:


> None of the above.



Huh...I thought that list was pretty much all inclusive.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 25, 2013)

It is, between asexual and figuring it out, there is nothing that is not covered. unless you like to have sex only with sexless inanimate objects... actually I think thats a thing...but... can that really be considered sex? XD


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Jan 25, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> It is, between asexual and figuring it out, there is nothing that is not covered. unless you like to have sex only with sexless inanimate objects... actually I think thats a thing...but... can that really be considered sex? XD



You would be surprised what people consider sex in some cases.


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2013)

Now I wanna know what that mystery sexuality is.


----------



## IronDog (Jan 26, 2013)

Heh. This list is kind of... Hmm. Yeah.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 26, 2013)

hmm? whats wrong with this list?


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 26, 2013)

IronDog said:


> Heh. This list is kind of... Hmm. Yeah.


I am confused with your confusion about the list.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 26, 2013)

maybe he is turned on by it?


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 26, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> maybe he is turned on by it?


"Yeah, I'm attracted to neatly ordered lists and polls"

what.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 26, 2013)

Psh, who isnt? haha


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 26, 2013)

I wonder where James T. Kirk lands? "Aliensexuality"?


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 26, 2013)

Wern't the aliens he slept with still female?


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 26, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Wern't the aliens he slept with still female?



Touche


----------



## IronDog (Jan 26, 2013)

TrÃ¨s amusant.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 26, 2013)

IronDog said:


> TrÃ¨s amusant.


You're up to something...


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 26, 2013)

To update on my post which was like months ago and i did some internal looking and thinking and i have come to some realizations:

Most of the time I am emotional which is pretty hard to be/try to control when the family i live with kinda wants me to suppress my emotions but i am getting off topic.

Its weird i am sexually dominate in both male and female preferences though i can be a sub but at the same time i am emotionally submissive where i just want someone to hold me, to comfort me when i am at my worst anxieties and emotional stress.

And in a way I kinda lean towards men because well I fear that most women and keep in mind i dont believe all women do this but i have this dysphoric belief that if i show my emotional weakness to a woman they will just tell me to man up, grow a sac, or just go away Because i aint a "man" enough for them.

I dont doubt i have a attraction to men I know i do its just i tend to avoid thinking about ever having a relationship with a woman because of these fears.

Is it normal to have these fears or should i try to do something about them because honestly i am kinda stuck on this part. :/


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 26, 2013)

Dragonfurry said:


> To update on my post which was like months ago and i did some internal looking and thinking and i have come to some realizations:
> 
> Most of the time I am emotional which is pretty hard to be/try to control when the family i live with kinda wants me to suppress my emotions but i am getting off topic.
> 
> ...


I had the same fears too, but then I realised that some women don't do that and a few are very similar to me (except being a different gender of course) in likes and personality. You just have to talk and try to not shy away. Girls are human beings too. This works the same way with guys, just talk and find something in common and you're off to a good start.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 26, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I had the same fears too, but then I realised that some women don't do that and a few are very similar to me (except being a different gender of course) in likes and personality. You just have to talk and try to not shy away. Girls are human beings too. This works the same way with guys, just talk and find something in common and you're off to a good start.



Well i forgot to mention i am already in a relationship with a guy (been with him nearly a year) and i know i shouldnt be thinking about well wat if we ever break up (which i dont want it to happen ever) how would i get back into one once i heal? Would a woman accept me for my emotional weakness? Would i be rejected and broken down again?

Just Like i said its hard to imagine me with a woman in a relationship if i ever am single again so i am trying to address these fears which is kinda silly but i think i need to tackle them.

But yeah thanks hopefully i get better at thinking about it.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 26, 2013)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well i forgot to mention i am already in a relationship with a guy (been with him nearly a year) and i know i shouldnt be thinking about well wat if we ever break up (which i dont want it to happen ever) how would i get back into one once i heal? Would a woman accept me for my emotional weakness? Would i be rejected and broken down again?
> 
> Just Like i said its hard to imagine me with a woman in a relationship if i ever am single again so i am trying to address these fears which is kinda silly but i think i need to tackle them.
> 
> But yeah thanks hopefully i get better at thinking about it.


All I can say if that (breaking up) ever happens is to just put it behind you and move on. Don't let it affect your future, as your future is what you make of it. Find someone who is right for you and will understand you, male or female.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 26, 2013)

@ *Dragonfurry

*I know how you feel! Dont stress too much about it, just remember, everyone is different. The only person You can be sure about, is you. Concentrate on being yourself, and if you happen to meet someone that happens to be a female, Its just a chance you will have to take. If she is the right one, she will understand, and maybe even have the opposite compliment to you.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm still figuring this one out, I'd never though about it too much until recently. I mean, I'm into girls, but sometimes I find guys attractive in a way that I feel weird about. Then this guy started hitting on me, and I kind of like it? I don't really know how I feel about it. Plus if I were to tell anyone I'm Bi, that would shatter previous social perceptions of me. I live in a highly conservative area, plus you know how people act in high school... I can sort of imagine being in a relationship with a guy, but it feels... odd. Not sure what to do or how I feel :/


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 27, 2013)

well You really wont know until You give someone a chance. I think the best course of action is just to follow your heart, if You end up feeling like You could love and feel loved by a guy, I say give it a chance, if not, dont worry about it too much


----------



## Percy (Jan 27, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm still figuring this one out, I'd never though about it too much until recently. I mean, I'm into girls, but sometimes I find guys attractive in a way that I feel weird about. Then this guy started hitting on me, and I kind of like it? I don't really know how I feel about it. Plus if I were to tell anyone I'm Bi, that would shatter previous social perceptions of me. I live in a highly conservative area, plus you know how people act in high school... I can sort of imagine being in a relationship with a guy, but it feels... odd. Not sure what to do or how I feel :/


Give yourself some time to think about it. I used to think I was straight up until around 15, where I began realizing that I wasn't as straight as I thought I was. I thought about it some more, and concluded that I was indeed bi around a few months ago... then thought about it even more, and concluded I was actually gay.

Just don't try to convince yourself that you're something you're not.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I'm fortunate enough to have a very accepting and loving family, and my friends I'm sure would be ok with it after a while. I guess I'll give it a shot, wish me luck :smile:


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm still figuring this one out, I'd never though about it too much until recently. I mean, I'm into girls, but sometimes I find guys attractive in a way that I feel weird about. Then this guy started hitting on me, and I kind of like it? I don't really know how I feel about it. Plus if I were to tell anyone I'm Bi, that would shatter previous social perceptions of me. I live in a highly conservative area, plus you know how people act in high school... I can sort of imagine being in a relationship with a guy, but it feels... odd. Not sure what to do or how I feel :/



Liking that a guy is hitting on you isn't weird at all in my opinion^^ Even if you are not bi. I mean, someone thinks you are attractive, no matter what gender this person belongs to it's still a compliment :3
As for your own sexuality, that is something that you have to find out for yourself. We can only help you a little bit here and there.
It is normal to feel weird though. Society still has rather strict roles for men and women in many cases and it does feel weird not be part of that system at first.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 28, 2013)

I suppose. Either way, it doesn't matter in the long run so long as I'm happy.


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 28, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I suppose. Either way, it doesn't matter in the long run so long as I'm happy.



^^-This is the truth, sadly I'm yet to find someone who has done that to me. In my near 25 years I've only spent about 12 weeks of that in some form of relationship :/


I'm at about 0.5 on that scale.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

Romantically I'm a 0. Sexually I'm a 2.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know how I feel. I thought I was straight and everyone felt the same way, but I guess I was wrong.. I'm pretty sure I'm a lesbian, but I still get incredibly attracted to submissive guys with long hair.
Basicaly: I like girls and girl-men.
-_____- probably... I'm still super confused about it. I told my family I like girls and now I'm getting alot of shit for it.. But I'm still 15, stuff changes, I guess.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 1, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with experimenting I suppose, as long as nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm right around a 1.5. 

Edit: I might as well quote what I wrote in the "Character sexuality" thread, since it's relevant here as well. 



Fox_720B said:


> My RL sexuality is quite complicated, however. Even I don't completely understand it. For the most part, I'm hetero, attracted to women, and can only see myself really having a relationship with women. But some artwork of male characters on the main site is quite well done and quite attractive, and I can appreciate that. IRL, I can appreciate the beauty of the male form just as I can appreciate the beauty of the female form. I also tend to think it's normal for a guy to be aware of another guy being handsome in the same way that straight girls can be aware of another girl being "pretty". I don't think that generally reflects on ones sexuality but is in fact quite normal.
> 
> I appreciate love in all its forms and "sexualities", and for the most part a majority of my friends are not traditionally hetero nor gay but somewhere in between. At one point in time I would have classified myself as bicurious, but after exploring that side of myself I figured out that I feel more comfortable dating women, whereas with a man I could only go so far as to be very close friends with a few benefits.
> 
> I guess in a nutshell I'm hetero with a bisexual lean, perhaps, but I couldn't see myself dating a guy at this moment in time. I'm comfortable with my characters being depicted similarly, even if canonically they're hetero. I'm a fairly flexible person. The most amazing thing was that my last girlfriend was extremely comfortable with this and even joked with me about it, which made it much easier for me to accept this part of my sexuality and not feel nervous or ashamed about it. I'm comfortable being a good 3/4 hetero.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 2, 2013)

^Same here, pretty much. I'm closer to a 2 because I can actually see myself with another man, but just barely if that makes sense.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, so I'm pansexual. I'm like Captain Jack Harkness, but with a vag.

Yes, I'm greedy when it comes to sex. Yes, I'm choosey. For me I need someone who both physically and mentally is appealing to me. There's nothing worse than seeing a really hot guy who then opens his mouth and nothing but stupidity pours out. Great way to kill a mood.

I also call myself pansexual because I don't care if you're a MTF or FTM or what. I know a lot of bisexuals who are turned off by trans people. It doesn't bother me, and so bisexual for me is too much of a black and white term when mine is a much more vast spectrum of grey.

I don't understand why furries give pansexuals so much shit. Hell my local gay community is more accepting of pan than the furries seem to be. :/


----------



## GrymmandNoir (Feb 6, 2013)

I am straight in both romance and sexuality, I have never considered a man as a partner in any respect but platonic, but I've also never cared what other people do behind closed doors. I figure it isn't any of my buisiness. I've been known to ask my friends, even the straight ones, not to tell me of their "sexploits" either. I'm no prude, I just don't need or want to know that information.
I've always been made fun of by my male friends and family because I don't care as much about sex as many guys my age do. (or seem to) I _like_ sex of course and I can say I'm quite good at it without pretending to be humble or preening about it, but I just don't think or feel that it is as important as the emotional connection I have with my partner.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 14, 2013)

OK I guess I have to do this again.  Bi slightly gay.

Who made the poll anonymous?  now I can't creep on people :<


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2013)

That was my fault I'm terribly sorry. Next thread will have enhanced creeper function.


----------



## Percy (Feb 15, 2013)

Spatel said:


> That was my fault I'm terribly sorry. Next thread will have enhanced creeper function.


I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 15, 2013)

asexual aromantic panasthetic at y'r service


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 15, 2013)

I pretty much identify as lesbian.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 15, 2013)

I used to be Bi- , but over the last year or so, i have noticed that all my crushes are guys. I see hot women all the time, but im not attracted to them at all. 


So ya, im gay. I finally came out after 6 years about a week ago now, and i love every min!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 15, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> asexual aromantic panasthetic at y'r service



Since the other terms are used for sexual attraction and emotional/romantic attraction...

Am I correct that "aesthetic" is the term used for... Attraction to appearance? Or something to that effect?


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Ok, so I'm pansexual. I'm like Captain Jack Harkness, but with a vag.



Captain Jill Harkness?



> Yes, I'm greedy when it comes to sex. Yes, I'm choosey. For me I need someone who both physically and mentally is appealing to me. There's nothing worse than seeing a really hot guy who then opens his mouth and nothing but stupidity pours out. Great way to kill a mood.
> 
> I also call myself pansexual because I don't care if you're a MTF or FTM or what. I know a lot of bisexuals who are turned off by trans people. It doesn't bother me, and so bisexual for me is too much of a black and white term when mine is a much more vast spectrum of grey.
> 
> I don't understand why furries give pansexuals so much shit. Hell my local gay community is more accepting of pan than the furries seem to be. :/



I see the difference between bi and pan as more of a political one, and not a difference in biological attraction. It's true that some people are more attracted to androgyny than others. Here's the thing that bothers me though: gay-identified and straight-identified people can often be attracted to more androgynous members of their preferred sex. They can also be attracted to trans and intersex people. They often date trans and intersex people, and when _they_ do it, they don't have to change their label. So why do I have to change mine? When I look at this issue on its face, the split between bisexuals/pansexuals is just one more attempt to divide and erase an already very small community. 

And for the record, I am pansexual. Omni, in fact. But when I walk around and have conversations with people outside the fandom, I'm not going to say that. I just say I'm bi and leave it at that. It's accurate for 99.99% of cases, and it's the much more well known term, and it is a term that I am more emotionally attached to. It's sort of like squares, rectangles, and rhombuses. Lightning won't strike me down if I say I'm a rectangle most of the time. People don't need to know that I'm a rhombus and a square as well. They don't care. Anything that has 4 sides looks the same to them anyway.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 15, 2013)

What I understand least about my sexuality is which way I lean. At any given time, I identify pretty strongly as bi, but sometimes I really don't feel "into" men, and other times the same happens with women. I suppose different states of mind alter that.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 15, 2013)

For me, I'm still on my own, and haven't quite delved into my sexuality. I have been alone for 3 years, and so far, I've been pretty content by myself. Although, sometimes people tend to change my mind, for better, or for worse. Often times, it gets to be a bit depressing, whether I realize it or not.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 15, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> What I understand least about my sexuality is which way I lean. At any given time, I identify pretty strongly as bi, but sometimes I really don't feel "into" men, and other times the same happens with women. I suppose different states of mind alter that.


From what I heard it's very common. Almost every bi has the same problem. The worst that could happen is dating a girl and suddenly deciding that you are "into" men and vice versa. Hopefully it doesn't happen often. That's why I don't think about myself as bisexual anymore. I do find girls attractive but I would never date one. I also asked people in my class what are they thinking about that. Almost all of them responded "GAY". After some time I stopped giving a fuck about words describing my sexuality. Thinking about it is a waste of time. When someone asks I'm "not straight". Problem solved.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 15, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Since the other terms are used for sexual attraction and emotional/romantic attraction...
> 
> Am I correct that "aesthetic" is the term used for... Attraction to appearance? Or something to that effect?



yup :> 
I find that people of any race, ethnicity, orientation, and gender can be lovely!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> asexual aromantic panasthetic at y'r service



#asexualaromantics4lief



Rivers Bluetail said:


> What I understand least about my sexuality is which way I lean. At any given time, I identify pretty strongly as bi, but sometimes I really don't feel "into" men, and other times the same happens with women. I suppose different states of mind alter that.



Sexuality is stupid really, or at least, what is expected of sexuality is stupid. It's always trying to be too definite, one or the other, and people forget that it's more complex than that and differs from person to person =P People are always trying to fit perfectly into labels


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 16, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Sexuality is stupid really, or at least, what is expected of sexuality is stupid. It's always trying to be too definite, one or the other, and people forget that it's more complex than that and differs from person to person =P People are always trying to fit perfectly into labels



This is an extremely valid response. I definitely agree with that. Personally, I'm not decided on what I'm going to do with myself in this area of life. Should be an interesting road!


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> What I understand least about my sexuality is which way I lean. At any given time, I identify pretty strongly as bi, but sometimes I really don't feel "into" men, and other times the same happens with women. I suppose different states of mind alter that.


 You get better at controlling it with time.  Life will seem like a perpetual rollercoaster ride of attraction for a while but after a few years and a few relationships it mellows out into this sort of grey... apathetic... ambiguous state of general arousal. I still get 'moods' one way or another but it hasn't affected my relationships much. I used to swing from 1.5 to 4.5 throughout the week but now it's more like 2.5 to 3.5 it's just been very steady lately. I just allow myself to think about whatever I'd like to be getting, with no hangups attached, and continue to enjoy what I've got.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 18, 2013)

Spatel said:


> You get better at controlling it with time.  Life will seem like a perpetual rollercoaster ride of attraction for a while but after a few years and a few relationships it mellows out into this sort of grey... apathetic... ambiguous state of general arousal. I still get 'moods' one way or another but it hasn't affected my relationships much. I used to swing from 1.5 to 4.5 throughout the week but now it's more like 2.5 to 3.5 it's just been very steady lately. I just allow myself to think about whatever I'd like to be getting, with no hangups attached, and continue to enjoy what I've got.


Grey, apathetic, ambiguous states of general arousal? Gee whiz, can't wait!


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 18, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> #asexualaromantics4lief



*platonicbrofist*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2013)

I eat food and look at pictures of shibas all day, there is no other earthly pleasure that I desire.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I eat food and look at pictures of shibas all day, there is no other earthly pleasure that I desire.



That could be horrible depending on how much pleasure one derives from those activities...


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

I likes all peoples!!!!"hugs evryone to DEATH"......enjoys fresh meatpies...dont ask


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm more bent than a slinky


----------



## chagen (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah i'am bi-sexual but more on the hetro side. i mistake a lot of boy's as girls a lot


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a gyneromantic demisexual, although I usually just say I'm lesbian if asked.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 21, 2013)

I like really soft guys (not like femboys, but y'know...), so my friends always joke that I'm not actually bi  I find muscles and stuff attractive, but I'm terrified of big scary people... o.o


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Mostly attracted to men but I am occasionally attracted to women.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 24, 2013)

Still trying to figure myself out, but I'm getting closer to finally just admitting to myself that I'm gay. As for when I'll come out, that's a whole other story for another thread.


----------



## Rain Crescent (Feb 24, 2013)

I am most definitely Heterosexual. I can not see myself being any other way, and I've actually been challenged to be attracted to women before through some incidents in my past. I've never been attracted to anything other than a man. However, I have trouble with personality in others and tend to be very picky I suppose? I feel like it's a problem of mine and really hope I can sort it out and allow myself to be more open to men with different personalities other than what I'm seeking out because I feel like I'm way too strict with it. e.o; I tend to get really lonely though because of it. I'm not easily impressed and that bothers me.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 24, 2013)

I have no idea at all ^_^'

First of all, I've been the #1 nerd and reject of my classmates (and at least in the top 3 for the whole grade) for years, even girls were picking on me, so when it came to following the trend and get a girlfirnd I was like: "Don't even CONSIDER trying to!". As of my actual orientation, I supposed for a long time I was straight, a) because my parents always talked about me matching with a girl, and not "someone". b) because statistically the majority of men are straight so I conclued I had the highest chances of actually being straight as well.

That was until the last months of high school, and then arrived the furry fandom xD

I introduced myself to porn on FA in fact (aside for the very few times I watched regular porn with friends when I was around 12 xD). 'cause unavoidably I would one day come across a piece of porn. Without specially realizing it I started to go toward gay porn more than straight porn. Before I thought I was straight, but my equipment down there said otherwise xD What disturbed me (and still does partially) is how gay porn turns me on faster and more than straight porn. I may need to try the real thing to confirm everything but I am increasingly sure I'm not straight. Maybe bisexual, but I've gotta admit that the possibility of being gay doesn't please me too much for now... :C

Not accepting? Very likely. Having grown in a quite homophobic environment probably didn't help...


----------



## Jason- (Feb 24, 2013)

Because I'm a male I would be straight by default, but I would be asexual by choice as I lack interest in sexuality.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 25, 2013)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> I have no idea at all ^_^'
> 
> First of all, I've been the #1 nerd and reject of my classmates (and at least in the top 3 for the whole grade) for years, even girls were picking on me, so when it came to following the trend and get a girlfirnd I was like: "Don't even CONSIDER trying to!". As of my actual orientation, I supposed for a long time I was straight, a) because my parents always talked about me matching with a girl, and not "someone". b) because statistically the majority of men are straight so I conclued I had the highest chances of actually being straight as well.
> 
> ...


I don't think that many people would ever be 100% straight, if they weren't afraid. But you really shouldn't be too worried about being gay. It doesn't change who you are, you're still normal. And don't be too worried about the homophobes. While my immediate friends and family are pretty accepting, a TON of family friends are big time bible thumping cowboys. Gotta love missouri! 

Plus, you're a furry. That's like the highest level of gay-ness there is :v


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 25, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I don't think that many people would ever be 100% straight, if they weren't afraid. But you really shouldn't be too worried about being gay. It doesn't change who you are, you're still normal. And don't be too worried about the homophobes. While my immediate friends and family are pretty accepting, a TON of family friends are big time bible thumping cowboys. Gotta love missouri!



Yeah, I guess you're right. It's not really a matter of me being "changed", probably just my self-acceptance that's the real issue. There's been things that made me feel different from others, especially when it came to act cool with girls and all that crap... A subconsciously hidden gayness would perfectly explain why it was so... and that disturbs me... >_< To make things even more confusing I'm not attracted to "manly" men, with the big muscles and black hair and all... I think I would prefer femboys LOL. ...and all waxed please :3 But I'll admit that this chest is pretty damn hot looking 

So my big question is "Fag or ot fag?" xD



Rivers Bluetail said:


> Plus, you're a furry. That's like the highest level of gay-ness there is :v



You've got a point here xD


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 27, 2013)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. It's not really a matter of me being "changed", probably just my self-acceptance that's the real issue. There's been things that made me feel different from others, especially when it came to act cool with girls and all that crap... A subconsciously hidden gayness would perfectly explain why it was so... and that disturbs me... >_< To make things even more confusing I'm not attracted to "manly" men, with the big muscles and black hair and all... I think I would prefer femboys LOL. ...and all waxed please :3 But I'll admit that this chest is pretty damn hot looking
> 
> So my big question is "Fag or ot fag?" xD
> 
> You've got a point here xD


I'm not into manly guys either. Obviously, there's exceptions and I'd be with anyone, provided I had strong enough feelings for them. And that chest is pretty hot  But honestly, I kinda gave up trying to put logic into things and let myself get aroused by just about anything. It's really relaxing, but I feel pervy xD


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pretty much all over the place myself at this point. Can't tell if I'm blocking out being gay, just because it's hard for me to accept that I'm that way, or if I'm bi and want to be in one category or the other. I'm 99.9% sure I'm not straight, though.


----------



## WolfHiro (Mar 1, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm not into manly guys either. Obviously, there's exceptions and I'd be with anyone, provided I had strong enough feelings for them. And that chest is pretty hot  But honestly, I kinda gave up trying to put logic into things and let myself get aroused by just about anything. It's really relaxing, but I feel pervy xD




Personally I like guys for being guys (not all hairy and junk but for being masculine) and women for being women  If I were ever to be in a threesome with a man and a woman, I would want there to be a clear difference XP other than the obvious haha. I do kinda have a double standard though, cuz I want to be allowed to be ambiguous, but not them XD


----------



## Spatel (Mar 1, 2013)

You like the contrast, I guess.

I can sort of get that. I don't like secondary sex characteristics that are too strong--either too masculine or feminine, just looks goofy. I generally prefer androgynous types, but occasionally a really girly girl or a beefy guy can be really impressive.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Mar 1, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Personally I like guys for being guys (not all hairy and junk but for being masculine) and women for being women  If I were ever to be in a threesome with a man and a woman, I would want there to be a clear difference XP other than the obvious haha. I do kinda have a double standard though, cuz I want to be allowed to be ambiguous, but not them XD


I like being able to tell who I'm dealing with, and muscles are pretty hot... but still gay looking, whatever that means o.o


----------



## WolfHiro (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah, too much muscles are really gross, definition is really where its at.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 1, 2013)

Wait a second, muscles are considered gay? They lied to me...h


----------



## FenghuangQilin (Mar 2, 2013)

100% Hetero. Never really found any sexual appeal in women. For awhile in highschool I tried figuring out if I was gay, straight or asexual as I didn't like the idea of dating. I wanted to get married and have a family, but I hated all the guys at my school with a boiling passion. But after weirdly staring at the girls in my lock room for months, I learned I would rather watch my self get undress then watch any of them. Over the course of time, I found my bf online. And from there, I learned to love him for who he was and not his look or really his gender. When I moved in with him five years ago, for the first time in my life I found my self actually sexually drawn to someone. 

What that wall of text really means to say is. I guess I'm a weird classification. I would consider my self through high school and most of my life as asexual, though with leaning interests in hetero. As males where the only thing that even seemed to get me thinking of sex. But now as I've found someone, I'm fully hetero. 

Or maybe I'm just confused about this whole thing XD


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

I honestly have no idea about my orientation.  One of my gay friends said he could tell that I was straight for sure but I've never been attracted to really anyone, I don't even watch porn nor have I ever had sex or anything close to it.  All my peers think I'm gay because I'm not into girls and I frequently make unintentional awkward comments that could be misinterpreted as gay (even though most of the time I had no idea what I said).
Nevertheless, I have way too many yaoi furry and anime pictures on my computer to be able to convince anyone otherwise.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Mar 4, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Wait a second, muscles are considered gay? They lied to me...h


No, no haha. I mean that as in a strong guy that's still feminine.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 4, 2013)

If you have something to say to me, just say it. :V

A strong, feminine man? Hmm, I don't see many of those around here, it probably has to do with their stuck-up pride or something.

Plus, I'm pretty sure someone like that would attract the wrong kind of attention, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Magick (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm still a bit confused how some people view me :/

The general opinion is that I appear straight(ish), but still kinda girly/effeminate


----------



## Percy (Mar 5, 2013)

Magick said:


> I'm still a bit confused how some people view me :/
> 
> The general opinion is that I appear straight(ish), but still kinda girly/effeminate


Heh, I'm pretty sure I look straight. But then again, how you dress doesn't exactly signify your orientation anyway.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't people call themselves pansexuals because gender's not a big deal-breaking thing for them and being bisexual implies that you're only into two genders?  Like if you would nail a genderqueer, hijra, androgyn, or someone else that's not completely in the boy gender box or girl gender box, you'd be pansexual instead of bisexual. Not sure why OP dislikes that so much. I guess because it sounds pretentious?

Anyway, I'm bi or pans or whatever. Boy, girl, trans, cis, butch, fem, or a complicated gender I've never heard of before- if they like making pillow forts, I won't mind dating. c:
Scratch that! I can't with hypermasculine people. _Ever_. You know the ones that go out of their way to whoop at every single passerby with boobs no matter the age while staying silent as death around everyone else, call every girl to ever breath 'bitch,' and just take the whole facade of _'I'm a tough, dominating guy'_ to the max? Yeah, they're too fake for me. And are bad in bed, too. They need to stop being actors, chill out, and watch a disney movie or something.

So I guess that makes me pan/bisexual with an exception of 150% men/butches. Bleh, damn gender and sexuality for being a whole damn rainbow instead of something simpler like uhhh... like a simple thing- I don't know -like a choice between two or three markers. Welp, I'm ready to be laughed at now.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm coming out, alright- just not as a homosexual.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10002424/

In a way, I'm sort of inspired by transgender rhetoric about being "trapped in the wrong body"- I love listening to soul music, I find the words of writers like Douglass, Tubman, Garvey, Dubois, Washington, and King more inspiring than anyone else. I guess I'll ever come is having the world's most inappropraite fursona.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Mar 5, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Don't people call themselves pansexuals because gender's not a big deal-breaking thing for them and being bisexual implies that you're only into two genders?  Like if you would nail a genderqueer, hijra, androgyn, or someone else that's not completely in the boy gender box or girl gender box, you'd be pansexual instead of bisexual. Not sure why OP dislikes that so much. I guess because it sounds pretentious?
> 
> Anyway, I'm bi or pans or whatever. Boy, girl, trans, cis, butch, fem, or a complicated gender I've never heard of before- if they like making pillow forts, I won't mind dating. c:
> Scratch that! I can't with hypermasculine people. _Ever_. You know the ones that go out of their way to whoop at every single passerby with boobs no matter the age while staying silent as death around everyone else, call every girl to ever breath 'bitch,' and just take the whole facade of _'I'm a tough, dominating guy'_ to the max? Yeah, they're too fake for me. And are bad in bed, too. They need to stop being actors, chill out, and watch a disney movie or something.
> ...


I would be with anyone, in theory, but I still consider myself bi. I think. I'm not really sure, but it's a lot easier for me to explain bi.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 6, 2013)

Way back when I posted in here with the "lol idk" option, citing gender problems and whether liking women made me straight or lesbian.
8 months of utzing later, I've concluded I'm a tier-6 lesbian.


----------



## Magick (Mar 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> Heh, I'm pretty sure I look straight. But then again, how you dress doesn't exactly signify your orientation anyway.



True, but sometimes it just seems kinda obvious. Like the time I wasn't paying attention and wound up wearing a slim-fit tanktop with armwarmers, then proceeded to buy a blowpop. If that doesn't say effeminate gay guy, then I don't know what does. Didn't get any compliments from it, but I caught a glimpse of myself in a store window and almost facepalmed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 6, 2013)

Magick said:


> True, but sometimes it just seems kinda obvious. Like the time I wasn't paying attention and wound up wearing a slim-fit tanktop with armwarmers, then proceeded to buy a blowpop. If that doesn't say effeminate gay guy, then I don't know what does. Didn't get any compliments from it, but I caught a glimpse of myself in a store window and almost facepalmed.



It's for this reason I hate going out places with my brother. I always wanna dress in a more effeminate manner and he's terrified of me appearing as gay. I think he's somewhat ashamed of revealing his sexuality. :/


----------



## Magick (Mar 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's for this reason I hate going out places with my brother. I always wanna dress in a more effeminate manner and he's terrified of me appearing as gay. I think he's somewhat ashamed of revealing his sexuality. :/



I can understand where he's coming from, but that shouldn't let him stop you from dressing how you want.


----------



## Percy (Mar 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's for this reason I hate going out places with my brother. I always wanna dress in a more effeminate manner and he's terrified of me appearing as gay. I think he's somewhat ashamed of revealing his sexuality. :/


I haven't ever really thought about dressing effeminately. I suppose wearing an animal hat was probably the most feminine thing I've worn. o-o
I don't really lean toward any gender in the way I dress, really.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 6, 2013)

Magick said:


> I can understand where he's coming from, but that shouldn't let him stop you from dressing how you want.



XP I stopped caring about his insecurities awhile back. We don't go to the mall much together anyway. 


Percy said:


> I haven't ever really thought about dressing effeminately. I suppose wearing an animal hat was probably the most feminine thing I've worn. o-o
> I don't really lean toward any gender in the way I dress, really.



Well, you've seen me in that bandana right? That's the kinda stuff he considers "girly". I really try to emphasize my slimness and discourage my shoulders. Sometimes ppl consider that effeminate for a guy.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sexually attracted to cars. I really know how to drive them wild.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 6, 2013)

Magick said:


> I can understand where he's coming from, but that shouldn't let him stop you from dressing how you want.



There are plenty of ways you can dress that are unacceptable to almost anyone but people really need to get over this gender bullshit.


----------



## Tygrax (Mar 6, 2013)

Bisextual - I have attractions strongly to both sex's, though i find my dating preferences towards women, i'm still compleatly physically attracted to guys.


----------



## KingRa (Mar 7, 2013)

Hetro- I'm only interested in the ladies


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 7, 2013)

After looking at myself in the mirror before going to school I think I can see why some could confuse me of being gay.  I always dress flamboyantly with bright stand out colors, I obsess over keeping my long hair out of the moisture, my body language and way of speaking could be considered effeminate, my nails are long as fuck....
But I'll have to wait until I start getting attracted to other people before I can decide. (C'mon body!  Hurry up!)


----------



## Mani The Mani (Mar 14, 2013)

I think this would require actually being sexually active... oh well. I suppose you could say "I don't care". I've had a couple of online BF's, a couple online GF's, they all turned their backs on me, so I don't really have an orientation.


----------



## WarLegalomon (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in a bit of a different sort of situation. 

First up, I'm a chic, born and raised.  I have never been a sexual person, I don't really much care for it to be honest (participating in sex, is what I mean), but I do watch vids, and I'm here on FA.  I have lots of Fetishes that I like to watch/read, but I'm not interested in actually performing sexual acts.  Yes I do have have a couple items from BadDragon with another on the way, but I really don't use them much.

I am very much interested in having a relationship, I don't mind some things sexually that I wouldn't mind participating in but for the most part, I'm just not an overly sexual person.

That said, I do know I'm straight, I am very much interested in the males.  But ... here's the problem.  Any guy I end up taking an interest in, and feel attracted to, that catches my heart and my soul, is Gay.  I'm in that predicament right this very second and have been for 2 1/2 years.  It's frustrating.  

So yeah, what's the category for if you're a chic who's attracted to the gay males?  That'd be hopeless.  haha  I do know that if I were born a guy, I probo would be gay.  Then I can go pouncing!


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 15, 2013)

Mostly homo though open to only heterosexual relationships "irl" if any due to parenting, etc.
Though, I'm not much into masculinity or extreme femininity in males.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2013)

homsexuality is a sin

ur all goin to hell

satan will rape u alllllllll


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> homsexuality is a sin
> 
> ur all goin to hell
> 
> satan will rape u alllllllll



From the time I spent working in Hell as one of Satan's thralls, I can confirm this.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> From the time I spent working in Hell as one of Satan's thralls, I can confirm this.



Satan has a barbed penis that burns so hot it'll melt your arsehole.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 15, 2013)

WarLegalomon said:


> I'm in a bit of a different sort of situation.
> 
> First up, I'm a chic, born and raised.


On the playground is where I spent most of my days. Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool, and all shooting some b-ball outside of the school. When a couple of guys--they were up to no good--started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared and said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air"


----------



## WarLegalomon (Mar 15, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> On the playground is where I spent most of my days. Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool, and all shooting some b-ball outside of the school. When a couple of guys--they were up to no good--started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared and said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air"



Hahaha! This made me laugh so much, I thank you for that ^_^  This was indeed an awesome show!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Satan has a barbed penis that burns so hot it'll melt your arsehole.



Obligatory "oh murr, that's so hot" post.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 23, 2013)

My Sexual and Romantic Orientations are kinda mixed up, so I've kinda been swinging between the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th options. Ultimately though my goal is to become completely bisexual and biromantic so I can accept everyone equally. I see unique qualities in both sexes and I like each sex for different reasons. Lately though, I've been fantasizing a lot about guys and only a little bit about girls, but I'm not quite sure if I'd be more willing to be in a sexual relationship with a guy than a girl. I think the main reason I started liking guys was because of the furry fandom and the fact that my school is infested with homophobes and straight couples who think it's ok to make out in public if you're straight, but if you're gay you should hide it. Practically everywhere I go I see straight couples making out but not a single gay couple, not one. I don't have a problem with people making out in public in general, I just think that if straight couples should be allowed to have that freedom, then gay couples should as well (double or nothing). I just wanna strive to be different and better than them. Man, I really don't know though... Trying to choose your sexuality is _haaard_ when your a virgin and have never been in any kind of relationship. But hey, sex isn't everything amiright? After all, love is what really matters in a relationship and if I fell in love with someone I wouldn't care what their sex is. So, it's kind of a toss up between bisexual and undecided, but either way, I still ultimately want to become bisexual, so I'll just put that.

Sorry for the wall of text :3


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm Bi but I don't have much sexual interest.  About the farthest I'm interested in is making out but that also may be due to the fact I haven't found the one that's perfect for me be it guy or girl if there is such a person out there.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 23, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> I'm Bi but I don't have much sexual interest.  About the farthest I'm interested in is making out but that also may be due to the fact I haven't found the one that's perfect for me be it guy or girl if there is such a person out there.



There's a person like that out there for all of us. You'll find him/her eventually


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

After 20 years of living without even the slightest desire for sex I can honestly say that I don't care anymore if I turn out gay or straight.  I just want to be _*something*!!!_ *A-NY-THING!!!*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> After 20 years of living without even the slightest desire for sex I can honestly say that I don't care anymore if I turn out gay or straight.  I just want to be _*something*!!!_ *A-NY-THING!!!*




Perhaps you're naturally _a_sexual, or have a libido depressing condition. Ask your GP about it.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 26, 2013)

Straight, although im over 20 now and still have never had a girlfriend. I've always wanted one, its just i never met any nice ones at school, they were mostly just nasty people. Outside of school i had no friends, i still dont, so i dont really have an excuse to go out and socialise with friends with potential to meet other friends and possible females. Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 26, 2013)

At this point in MY life, I honestly don't know anymore. I thought I was exclusively heterosexual, but as the years go by, thinnk, explorer a little, take a walk, breath the fresh, still wintery air, I find my mind to change. But I quite like not knowing, because it always leave me potential to see I I cand find it.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 26, 2013)

WarLegalomon said:


> That said, I do know I'm straight, I am very much interested in the males.  But ... here's the problem.  Any guy I end up taking an interest in, and feel attracted to, that catches my heart and my soul, is Gay.  I'm in that predicament right this very second and have been for 2 1/2 years.  It's frustrating.



What exactly is it that attracts you to gay guys? Do you just like the kinds of personalities they tend to have more, or do they come off as more physically attractive? Either way, you could try dating bi guys.


----------



## Ralko (Mar 26, 2013)

Asexual, but looks like I am not the only one. I'm not special.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm gonna go with a 1 on this scale. I can only ever see myself having sex with a woman but I'm incredibly comfortable around gay guys and it wouldn't really disturb me if I were attracted to a guy.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 26, 2013)

Whenever someone mentions they're asexual I always get this image that they're like Qui-Gon Jinn or Obi-Wan Kenobi in the Star Wars prequels.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd say 1.
Girls aren't really doin' it for me.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 1, 2013)

After some reflection (and some... investigation X3), it seems I'm simply asexual. I don't think furry porn (and probably porn period) is a reliable way to figure out our orientation. Come to think of it I've never had a crush for anyone nor had any form of attraction to anyone whatsoever (at least in a sexual/romantic way). I did have a sort of adrenaline-like feeling upon seeing someone twice but they may be completely unrelated. Plus I've never had a single erotic dream... EVER, and much less a sexual one. The closest thing to erotic I remember is me being in a random place with one of my former French teacher (she was actually rather pretty) and she just got on her knees over me while I was laying down... that's it, no stripping or anything. It was barely "erotic", if at all.

Considering the fact I don't need anyone to get sexual pleasure (i.e. left hand and/or sex toys are enough to me LOL), I could be described as _autosexual_... maybe xD

EDIT: Another thing that came back into my mind. I remember back in my first year of high school, I've received a secret letter from a girl I knew for years who asked me if I wanted to be her boyfriend. The second I read those words I instantly turned red and felt super awkward, I mean SUPER awkward! Turned out the girl in question changed her mind later the same day xD

I also remember a similar thing that happened a few years later, but this time it was guy who was known to be gay by everyone. I was in art class and he just randomly sit in front of me and started to date me!  I didn't feel as awkward that time but I still turned red xD

Needless to say I was never attracted to both of them. The girl has been a nice friend, but that's it LOL. The guy was a huge cunt though xD


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it ok to feel sorry for asexual/aromantic people? Because I just can't help but to do so, they're missing out on a very wonderful highlight in life :c


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 2, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Is it ok to feel sorry for asexual/aromantic people? Because I just can't help but to do so, they're missing out on a very wonderful highlight in life :c



It is, but you don't have to, at least with me. I'm definitely not asking for pity LOL. I don't fell like I'm "missing" something since it's not something I'm looking for. That being said I still like having friends, it does not make me less social. Sure experiencing attraction to someone and having a relationship sounds wonderful, but I've never felt the need to experience such a thing. I've seen others actively looking for a girlfriend or boyfriend from 12 years old on, but that's never been my thing. Not a single crush, not a single sex dream, I've even tried going to a strip club and never got an erection. It was like watching a Rusian car crash compilation on YouTube: pleasant to watch, yes, but that's it.

The only things that turn me on are fetishes, and none of them are involving someone else. It's entirely self-pleasure. I didn't choose to be like that, but that's how I am, I can't do much to change it...


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 2, 2013)

wow there is far more heteros here than i tought... btw, i wanted to select Exclusively hetero but i clicked mostly :/ thats nice to see the extreme variety of sexual oriantation in the fandom!


----------



## WarLegalomon (Apr 3, 2013)

Spatel said:


> What exactly is it that attracts you to gay guys? Do you just like the kinds of personalities they tend to have more, or do they come off as more physically attractive? Either way, you could try dating bi guys.



Well, not sure.  Growing up as a kid, any guy that was decent looking and who was actually nice to me (the rest were jerks), I later found out in life that they were gay.  I had no knowledge about sexual preferences back then.  Over the years tho, I gained more knowledge about gays and who was (and wasn't) gay.  Gotten to the point that pretty much any male that was nice to me and would speak to me as a normal person was either already married, in a committed relationship, or is gay.

My current situation, I met this guy whom I took an instant liking to, but my gut told me he was definitely gay because he didn't declare me a horrible person upon meeting me for the first time.  We actually had the WoW common interest and other games so we became fast friends.  Fast forward year and a half and he announced he was gay, which surprised me, 'cause I thought it was already known and was just something that was not talked about so I had never brought it up.  Anyway, I knew already he was gay, but that didn't change my feelings for him at all.  In fact, they just grew stronger and stronger to the point of no return.  I struggle with my feelings every day, trying to squash 'em, trying to divert my attentions elsewhere, but I just keep getting more miserable and not caring a damn about life in general.

Basically, I should say, that I don't aim to go hunting down gay guys for a potential relationship.  I take an interest in a guy, they end up being gay.  I'm just that unlucky.  To be truthful, I wish I were male, all my life I wished I was born male, then maybe I'd have a better chance of living a better life, and gaining a mate.

Right now, the only thing that would make me truely happy in this world is to see my bud happy and in a relationship, being taken care of in this cruel harsh world.  To see him happy makes me happy.  That's the only thing I want.  Just sucks I can't be that person.

Anyway, I have thought about Bi Males and would like to bump into some.  Well, I know 2 guys who are definitely Bi but they are 15 and 13 years younger than I am.  Kids really.  There's really not much to pick from around where I live so best I can do is engage in conversations online with people from out-of-province.

Ah well, see what happens.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

In short I'm gay.
The longer version is I'm a sparkling princess fairy King Queen.  xD


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 3, 2013)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> It is, but you don't have to, at least with me. I'm definitely not asking for pity LOL. I don't fell like I'm "missing" something since it's not something I'm looking for. That being said I still like having friends, it does not make me less social. Sure experiencing attraction to someone and having a relationship sounds wonderful, but I've never felt the need to experience such a thing. I've seen others actively looking for a girlfriend or boyfriend from 12 years old on, but that's never been my thing. Not a single crush, not a single sex dream, I've even tried going to a strip club and never got an erection. It was like watching a Rusian car crash compilation on YouTube: pleasant to watch, yes, but that's it.
> 
> The only things that turn me on are fetishes, and none of them are involving someone else. It's entirely self-pleasure. I didn't choose to be like that, but that's how I am, I can't do much to change it...



What if you had a really close friend and they fell in love with you, would you still feel the same?

And if you only feel attraction for yourself, what if you had a clone? Would you feel attraction and/or love for that person?


----------



## Summer (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm an ace here. You have no idea how happy I am to see asexual as an option.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Is it ok to feel sorry for asexual/aromantic people? Because I just can't help but to do so, they're missing out on a very wonderful highlight in life :c


You can if you must, but having seen what heartbreak can do to a person, I'm fine with just being outside of the entire equation alltogether. It's just easier. I might be missing out on the extreme happy, but I"m missing out on the extreme sad as well. It kinda evens out in the end, I think. 

My friend is currently trying to get back into the good graces of a girl, and I look at it and go "well he seems happy and I hope he succeeds, but this all seems like a really large amount of work. There are better uses of time and money, surely."

Seeing the kinds of pressure people have when it comes to dating and finding love, I'm mostly just glad to not be a part of all of that. It's just one less thing to worry about, and to many, it's a significant thing to worry about.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Is it ok to feel sorry for asexual/aromantic people? Because I just can't help but to do so, they're missing out on a very wonderful highlight in life :c


"Shit, all those people who ain't listening to trance... they're missing out on some real good shit! Must suck to be them" Hey, if the natural pull ain't there, there's nothing to miss. To "miss out on something" you'd need to experience some amount of desire or attraction for it first. But I would say it's okay to feel sorry for asexuals, only considering the drastic levels of mass fucking derpation that drowns out the community 



Summer said:


> ace.


THERE ARE NO WORDS FOR HOW UNBELIEVABLY RETAR- uh yeah no, "ace" has to be by far one of the worst slang terms for any sexuality out there. But yeah, if you want to be taken seriously I would completely avoid the use of that word. Avoid it like the plague ... long story, skip this and pretend it didn't happen, pls


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> THERE ARE NO WORDS FOR HOW UNBELIEVABLY RETAR- uh yeah no, "ace" has to be by far one of the worst slang terms for any sexuality out there. But yeah, if you want to be taken seriously I would completely avoid the use of that word. Avoid it like the plague



What's wrong with referring to yourself as "ace" if you're asexual?  I've never seen anyone use it negatively before.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> What's wrong with referring to yourself as "ace" if you're asexual?  I've never seen anyone use it negatively before.



There's a whole sector of the community that loathes the abuse of that word...


> The thing about the word "ace" is that it was, and still is, popularly  used to describe someone who has brilliantly achieved something, e.g. "I  just ACED that exam" or "I am an ace at pool" or something like that. I  don't know the exact etymology of the word, but honestly, that's why in  most games played with a deck or more of playing cards, aces are  highest.
> 
> Thus, I am not comfortable with the use of ace, because it just seems  elitist and is basically misappropriating an existing word. But  whatever, I'm sure people are all like, "nooooo, we didn't mean to sound  elitist, we're just doing with "asexual" what people have done with  "lesbian"! Except "lez" doesn't have a prior meaning.



... and then there's the rest of the community that wear it like some kind of 1st place gold medal. From my own point of view, it makes it a lot more difficult to take it seriously, it just seems like one of those secret club codeword things that preschoolers come up with


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 4, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> There's a whole sector of the community that loathes the abuse of that word...
> 
> 
> ... and then there's the rest of the community that wear it like some kind of 1st place gold medal. From my own point of view, it makes it a lot more difficult to take it seriously, it just seems like one of those secret club codeword things that preschoolers come up with



Well that whole ordeal just seems kind of silly to me.
What would you rather have it shortened to?  A?  As?  Ase? (which sounds just like Ace)  Ass?  Not shortened at all?

Also, you're coming off as a bit of a bully towards someone who was innocently using a term and expressing their joy of seeing others like them in the fur community.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Well that whole ordeal just seems kind of silly to me.
> What would you rather have it shortened to?  A?  As?  Ase? (which sounds just like Ace)  Ass?  Not shortened at all?
> 
> Also, you're coming off as a bit of a bully towards someone who was innocently using a term and expressing their joy of seeing others like them in the fur community.



"A" and "Asexy" are apparently the popular alternatives... I don't know why. You think that's bullying? =P I'm not going to rose-tint it, very few people are going to take you seriously in public if you say shit like "Ace and proud!"


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 4, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> "A" and "Asexy" are apparently the popular alternatives... I don't know why. You think that's bullying? =P I'm not going to rose-tint it, very few people are going to take you seriously in public if you say shit like "Ace and proud!"



What people?  The ones who don't like the term Ace?  General population?  "A and proud" or "Asexy and proud" has a similar ring to it.

I don't like the term dyke or fem, but I'm not going to go around telling other lesbians who refer to themselves as that that it's retarded and no one will take them seriously.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> General population?  "A and proud" or "Asexy and proud" has a similar ring to it.





MicheleFancy said:


> I don't like the term dyke or fem, but I'm not going to go around telling other lesbians who refer to themselves as that that it's retarded and no one will take them seriously.


I never used the word "retarded"... ?? Well, that's your approach to that I guess, forgetting that fact that "ace" is an in-thing that holds very little meaning outside of that particular community


_I hope this isn't "derailing", is it??_


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 4, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I never used the word "retarded"... ?? Well, that's your approach to that I guess, forgetting that fact that "ace" is an in-thing that holds very little meaning outside of that particular community
> 
> 
> _I hope this isn't "derailing", is it??_



You hinted at it by only spelling part of the word and cutting yourself off, so no you didn't ACTUALLY say it.  Unless you were thinking retardant, then I apologize for being confused. :V

I'm just saying, leave them alone and people who use the word alone, seriously.  There's no specific term that ANYONE can agree on in any of the LGBTQ communities as the acceptable slang term to refer to themselves as.  Just use the term you want and get on with your day.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I'm just saying, leave them alone and people who use the word alone, seriously.  There's no specific term that ANYONE can agree on in any of the LGBTQ communities as the acceptable slang term to refer to themselves as.  Just use the term you want and get on with your day.


A great deal of effort is spent focusing on semantics in the asexual community, is all I'm saying. Though I can speak from personal experience, most of that slang will get you some funny looks, think of it as that old guy who shouts at the kids playing near the cliff edge... he fell down there once 

If you're "ace and proud", Summer, then great, you've taken the biggest step an asexual can take. Better to take pride in your sexuality as opposed to seeing it as you greatest failing in life (unfortunately, that's not an uncommon scenario for asexuality). Keep up that pride... if that means sticking with the slang, heck go for it kid, you only get one shot so make the most of it =P


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 4, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> A great deal of effort is spent focusing on semantics in the asexual community, is all I'm saying.



No worries.

Like I said, there's no win.  For example in 2008 there was a bit of an uproar in the lesbian community over the word lesbian, because some people of the Greek island Lesbos (where the term lesbian comes from because of the poet Sapphos who wrote poetry about her love of women) were upset that their name was being used in that context and even took it to court.  Craziness.

Also I guess at this point I might as well say I'm a lesbian in the context of this thread.
I think it might be obvious, now, though..
BUT JUST IN CASE.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 4, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> What if you had a really close friend  and they fell in love with you, would you still feel the same?
> 
> And if you only feel attraction for yourself, what if you had a clone?  Would you feel attraction and/or love for that person?



I won't immediately conclude I'll never feel any sentimental  attraction for anyone ever (even if it didn't happen so far). But that's  something I can't control. If I'm not attracted to that friend, there's  not much I can do, no matter what the other feels...

Your other  question is pretty interesting. I don't think I'd feel attraction of any  sort even if it's my clone. That's the idea of being in contact with  another human body that just doesn't attract me...



Conker said:


> You can if you must, but having seen what heartbreak can do to a person, I'm fine with just being outside of the entire equation alltogether. It's just easier. I might be missing out on the extreme happy, but I"m missing out on the extreme sad as well. It kinda evens out in the end, I think.
> 
> My friend is currently trying to get back into the good graces of a girl, and I look at it and go "well he seems happy and I hope he succeeds, but this all seems like a really large amount of work. There are better uses of time and money, surely."
> 
> Seeing the kinds of pressure people have when it comes to dating and finding love, I'm mostly just glad to not be a part of all of that. It's just one less thing to worry about, and to many, it's a significant thing to worry about.



Gotta agree with that. Plus there's not much to "miss" if it's not desired in the first place.


----------



## Conker (Apr 4, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> "Shit, all those people who ain't listening to trance... they're missing out on some real good shit! Must suck to be them" Hey, if the natural pull ain't there, there's nothing to miss. To "miss out on something" you'd need to experience some amount of desire or attraction for it first. *But I would say it's okay to feel sorry for asexuals, only considering the drastic levels of mass fucking derpation that drowns out the community*


Care to elaborate? I'm curious  

I was a member of some AVEN style forum for a bit once, but everyone was too...accepting of everyone else so I left. Certain mounts of stupid shouldn't be tolerated. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## finchspark (Apr 9, 2013)

Voted bisexual, but am pansexual because i don't like supporting the constructed gender binary.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm the gay guy that falls for his friends all the time. I think that's why I don't have many to begin with. I can't stand (most) girls and guys are...just too much.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 14, 2013)

Revisiting this thread for a third time, and after so many years I am just Homosexual. I feel good about saying that because I am not lying to myself when I say this. I feel like every-time I said bi-sexual in the past I was just lying to myself and that killed me. I feel, and just can move on easier in life.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmmm....
It's actually quiet hard to describe me. I usually just say bisexual because it's easy and I don't have to explain.

But, in truth, it's more like this...
Y'know, I often considered myself to asexual for a time...
And, I think I still kinda am, in a sense, because, I'm normally not  attracted to people, and I'm really still not. It's weird, because,  whenever I do feel attracted to someone, it's either gender...
I think my mate just kinda wormed his way into my heart, and I love him  for that, because, no one else has been able to do that before...

This is what someone on another forum described me as:
*"There is also grey-ace/greysexual or demi-sexual, which might be an  appropriate description for you? Grey-ace/greysexual meaning it's very  rare that you experience sexual attraction, and demi-sexual meaning that  you don't feel sexual attraction until after developing a strong  emotional attachment."*


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 26, 2013)

I voted Asexual because I am not attracted to anyone.


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 26, 2013)

Kind of none of those tbh. There are parts of guys and parts of girls I  like... meaning that I like something in between male/female. I'd be okay with dating cisgendered people too, but they're _as_ attractive. I gave up trying to explain that a long time ago, so I just tell people that I'm bi now. lol (You'd be amazed how many people don't realize that there are more sexualities than just gay and straight... and even fewer realize that there are genders other than male/female.)


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 26, 2013)

Ryoute said:


> lol (You'd be amazed how many people don't realize that there are more sexualities than just gay and straight... and even fewer realize that there are genders other than male/female.)



You know, this is actually something I've wondered for quite some time now, I'm very curious to see how many sexualities and genders there are. I love diversity, it makes the world so much less dull and grey. Is there any way I could find out how many sexualities and genders there are?


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 26, 2013)

Essentially an unlimited number... depending on how you look at it. Here's a decent list of both sexualities and genders:


> *Heterosexual*
> A person who is sexually attracted to a person of the opposite sex.
> 
> *Homosexual*
> ...



I would throw in Androphilia and Gynophilia as well, because they imply attraction to masculinity or femininity exclusively, regardless of gender... but I guess I can see why some people might not count them as full sexualities. I also am not sure if I agree with the existence of demiromanticism. Doesn't make sense in my mind, but w/e.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 26, 2013)

I think a lot of people are trying way too hard to label themselves with some of these honestly, but humans like to label things so they understand them better I guess.  Whatever though, their sexual or gender identification doesn't affect me personally.  Also a lot of this list is very westernized.  In the Bungis of Indonesia there are 5 recognized genders in the popular culture.  India has a third recognized gender.  There are other cultures who recognize more than two genders as well, but those are the two that stick out in my head.


----------



## jetstream (Apr 27, 2013)

I voted bisexual, but I'm pansexual. I just don't see what's so different between us all (beside our personalities) we're all human in the end.


----------



## Arterian21 (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it REALLY possible to be asexual tho? Not judging btw, this is an honest question. It seems to go against basic biology to not have a sex drive at all...Oh and before you pul out the gay card and say that goes against biology as well, yeah it kindof also does, but in that case there's still a sex drive, its just wired differently XD. But hell, sex is very deeply ingrained into the human psyche, how does the mind of one without it look like i wonder?


----------



## Percy (Apr 28, 2013)

Arterian21 said:


> Is it REALLY possible to be asexual tho? Not judging btw, this is an honest question. It seems to go against basic biology to not have a sex drive at all...Oh and before you pul out the gay card and say that goes against biology as well, yeah it kindof also does, but in that case there's still a sex drive, its just wired differently XD. But hell, sex is very deeply ingrained into the human psyche, how does the mind of one without it look like i wonder?


Well, the sex drive is just chemicals in the brain... hormones and such. It's all possible that they may be affected in a way where people don't feel the desire for sex.
Hell, mine is abnormally low myself.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 28, 2013)

I only feel a true sex drive if I have a deep, emotional connection with someone...


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 29, 2013)

After a little bit of soul-searching I've decided that I'm bisexual.


----------



## Teal (Apr 29, 2013)

Arterian21 said:


> Is it REALLY possible to be asexual tho? Not judging btw, this is an honest question. It seems to go against basic biology to not have a sex drive at all...Oh and before you pul out the gay card and say that goes against biology as well, yeah it kindof also does, but in that case there's still a sex drive, its just wired differently XD. But hell, sex is very deeply ingrained into the human psyche, how does the mind of one without it look like i wonder?


 Asexuals still have a sex drive, they just aren't sexually attracted to people.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Asexuals still have a sex drive, they just aren't sexually attracted to people.



Some do, some don't. Some masturbate, but they see it as just a bodily function to be taken care of. Some have no drive at all and don't masturbate either.


----------



## CelestialRat (May 8, 2013)

Yup. Still straight. Plain old straight. Nothing interesting to say about myself there. God did not make me a special and unique snowflake, he used a cookie press. XD


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 8, 2013)

CelestialRat said:


> Yup. Still straight. Plain old straight. Nothing interesting to say about myself there. God did not make me a special and unique snowflake, he used a cookie press. XD


I see you haven't been here long. We'll fix that soon enough. >:3


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 8, 2013)

Bi leaning hetero, though I usually say I'm bi-curious when someone asks since I haven't done anything with a girl yet.

Guys are great. I like guys. But tits are pretty great too.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

I am Hetero-Awesome. I am only attracted to really awesome women. Theough at times a dude is awesome enough that I find him attractive. Like John Barrowman, Russel Brand or Robert Downy Jr.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Ryoute said:


> Here's a decent list of both sexualities and genders:



... da fuk?

Okay, look. There are three sexualities. THREE!!!

gay, straight, bi

Stop complicating shit.


----------



## Teal (May 8, 2013)

Ricky said:


> ... da fuk?
> 
> Okay, look. There are three sexualities. THREE!!!
> 
> ...


 ;_; What about asexuals?



Spatel said:


> Some do, some don't. Some masturbate, but they see it as just a bodily function to be taken care of. Some have no drive at all and don't masturbate either.


 I know that, that guy just seemed to think that being asexual just means no sex drive.


----------



## Toshabi (May 8, 2013)

Good news ladies!


The Tosh is exclusively available to yours truly~


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> ;_; What about asexuals?



We don't exist because it's 1955


----------



## Atrayu (May 9, 2013)

I love the ladies. But I did make out with one of my guy friends at a party a few years ago (we were playing gay chicken) so I guess I'm not completely hetero anymore. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 10, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I see you haven't been here long. We'll fix that soon enough. >:3



INB4RAPE

I wonder what you call it when you're somewhat attracted towards effeminate or youthful men, and sometimes even towards manly men, but not in a sexual way whatsoever. As in "that guy's good looking" but doesn't care for teh penis.
Kinsey 0.1?


----------



## Ranguvar (May 10, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I wonder what you call it when you're somewhat attracted towards effeminate or youthful men, and sometimes even towards manly men, but not in a sexual way whatsoever. As in "that guy's good looking" but doesn't care for teh penis. Kinsey 0.1?


Bromance


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 10, 2013)

Atrayu said:


> I love the ladies. But I did make out with one of my guy friends at a party a few years ago (we were playing gay chicken) so I guess I'm not completely hetero anymore. Oh well, such is life.



Gay...chicken?


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Gay...chicken?



gay chicken


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I wonder what you call it when you're somewhat attracted towards effeminate or youthful men, and sometimes even towards manly men, but not in a sexual way whatsoever. As in "that guy's good looking" but doesn't care for teh penis.
> Kinsey 0.1?



Maybe. I can see how stereotypical hot females are attractive from an objective standpoint, but I wouldn't want to do anything with one *shrugs*


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 10, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Gay...chicken?


Yup. You haven't lived until two of your friends have done it in the back seat of your car.
Speaking from experience here.


----------



## Spatel (May 13, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> We don't exist because it's 1955



I know a couple. And they're not fat neckbeards playing WoW in their parent's basements, they are genuinely attractive people who could get anyone if they were interested, but they aren't. For that matter if most people took a step back and thought about it... we were all asexual as children, and then for most of us the switch flipped when we hit puberty. It's not that hard to picture how it could conceivably work for someone else.

I sympathize with you asexual folks. In many circles there are people that say bisexuals don't exist, so I certainly know what it feels like to be erased.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

Spatel said:


> I know a couple. And they're not fat neckbeards playing WoW in their parent's basements, they are genuinely attractive people who could get anyone if they were interested, but they aren't. For that matter if most people took a step back and thought about it... we were all asexual as children, and then for most of us the switch flipped when we hit puberty. It's not that hard to picture how it could conceivably work for someone else.
> 
> I sympathize with you asexual folks. In many circles there are people that say bisexuals don't exist, so I certainly know what it feels like to be erased.


EDIT: 
 Wrong topic.


----------



## Dreaming (May 13, 2013)

Spatel said:


> For that matter if most people took a step back and thought about it... we were all asexual as children, and then for most of us the switch flipped when we hit puberty.


As far as the definition goes that's pretty much true, heck I doubt that any baby is born experiencing sexual attraction but who knows. It's not really a common theory though since it supports the sexual fluidity theory and sort of shoots down the "you're born as X" argument


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2013)

hey,

you're 20.

... give it a few years =P


----------



## CatterHatter (May 13, 2013)

Yes homo. I put mostly though only because it seems possible that if a lady came around to teach me love (all aspects of what love entails) before a guy had the chance to, then I might have actually stayed with her. Dunno for sure though. Attraction to women for me does not seem to go beyond admiration, loving their smarts, and liking their personality. I tried to be straight. It did not turn out too well.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Gay. Subby. 

Total cocksock.


----------



## Teal (May 13, 2013)

Ricky said:


> hey,
> 
> you're 20.
> 
> ... give it a few years =P


 And how long would you suggest Ricky


----------



## TricksterF (May 21, 2013)

I would say gay but I can see myself with a girl so I'm Bi- mostly gay


----------



## Kahoku (May 21, 2013)

Bi-Sexual....really I think my sexually is the definition of middle of the road..
Oh well.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 22, 2013)

I'm boring old straight.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I'm boring old straight.


Augh. Pure shite.
Have a fun straight life. _Straight to hell.

_Rock on though.


----------



## Dazreiello (May 25, 2013)

Typically I prefer women, though under the condition that a male is very feminine (as if you couldn't tell they were male at first) I'd make an easy exception (Most likely not to happen IRL I'd guess, this affect has only occurred to me through art so far).

Not sure if that makes me capable of being bi or not seeing as how I'd only look at a guy if they pretty much were a girl so I don't know.


----------



## Echoshock (May 27, 2013)

Totally gay, but not out.


----------



## Hervor (May 27, 2013)

Completely straight. Honestly, I don't think I would be able to live with or see myself as any other orientation.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2013)

I chose 'exclusively homosexual' though I don't plan on having sex with anyone for a while.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 2, 2013)

Strait but have to check mostly. I have strait and gay friends. Have had romantic moments with close friends. Didn't bother me at all. But not something I would want to do all the time. On the other hand I've had propositions by complete strangers or people I didn't know were gay. Freaked me out. So I guess there has to be an emotional connection and mutual respect.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 3, 2013)

Dazreiello said:


> Typically I prefer women, though under the condition that a male is very feminine (as if you couldn't tell they were male at first) I'd make an easy exception (Most likely not to happen IRL I'd guess, this affect has only occurred to me through art so far).
> 
> Not sure if that makes me capable of being bi or not seeing as how I'd only look at a guy if they pretty much were a girl so I don't know.



You're gonna be disappointed once you get their pants off. That's not a vagina down there. :V


----------



## partysmores (Jun 6, 2013)

I put down mostly heterosexual, mostly into girls, _but_ if someone I really admire, who is also male, came in and asked me to suck their dick for them, I'd probably do it. Like sure, what are friends for?

Unless they were family. That'd be gross.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 6, 2013)

partysmores said:


> I put down mostly heterosexual, mostly into girls, _but_ if someone I really admire, who is also male, came in and asked me to suck their dick for them, I'd probably do it. Like sure, what are friends for?
> 
> Unless they were family. That'd be gross.



I wish I had friends like you...


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

No shit, I wish I had girl friends like that.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 7, 2013)

Mostly heterosexual. I'd imagine _exclusively_ heterosexual men aren't attracted to trans people.


----------



## Anton the Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to say I dont know, because the (some may think wierd) way I see it is that I dont know where or who Ill be in, lets say, 15 years or so. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Milo (Jun 8, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Mostly heterosexual.



oh shit, I remember when you were fully hetero. 

you sure took your time. longer than most furries at least.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 8, 2013)

Milo said:


> oh shit, I remember when you were fully hetero.
> 
> you sure took your time. longer than most furries at least.



Oh I've been like this for a while, admitting it was a different story though. Your typical 'trans + my penis = gay?' scenario. In the end it turned out I just liked women whether they were born that way or not.


----------



## Milo (Jun 8, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I just liked women whether they were born that way or not.



I don't think another person's transition defines your sexuality in any way really. so I'd still say you're hetero who's more comfortable than most men. 

congratulations on that (why does it always sound sarcastic when people say congratulations on the internet)


----------



## Leon (Jun 8, 2013)

Because everyone on the internet is an asshole?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 8, 2013)

Milo said:


> I don't think another person's transition defines your sexuality in any way really. so I'd still say you're hetero who's more comfortable than most men.
> 
> congratulations on that (why does it always sound sarcastic when people say congratulations on the internet)



Haha, because internet people are usually terrible. That's why I put 'mostly heterosexual', I wasn't sure what trans people came under. Not that it's important, I'm happy enough.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Haha, because internet people are usually terrible.


Speaking of terrible people.

Milo, Will you please go be a lust penis somewhere else?


----------



## strayokatoknight (Jun 11, 2013)

This is me in a nutshell [link]


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Speaking of terrible people.
> 
> Milo, Will you please go be a lust penis somewhere else?



lawl


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Speaking of terrible people.
> 
> Milo, Will you please go be a lust penis somewhere else?



Somebody's crushin' pretty hard...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuckin furries make gayer by the day. I need to change mine to mostly hetero now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> lawl


You avin' a giggle m8?


Butterflygoddess said:


> Somebody's crushin' pretty hard...


Nah, I My taste is a lot better then that.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

MiloxImpact

...wait that sounds like I want him to have a car accident.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> MiloxImpact


And on this day, A god cried.


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm bi and split pretty evenly i just haven't solidified either way yet. I haven't experienced enough to know what i really want so for now i'm in limbo and enjoying all the fun i can have


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

I picked mostly heterosexual.
Like, I would never date another dude and the idea of me dating another guy seems kind of repulsive, but occasionally things like this I find kind of attractive or something, perhaps even kind of hot, and I've sometimes wondered if I was bi and just refusing to allow myself to be bi.
http://24.media.tumblr.com/3c28c4643c30dea25a47b14199229838/tumblr_mm1fz53H0Y1rfjc4so1_500.jpg

Whatever it is, I'd never date a guy and most guys, if any, I don't like in that way.
I also don't seemed to be turned on by anyone who's male as far as I know. Not even that pic I linked to. Could be wrong though.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a 2 Still figuring myself out if ya know what i mean.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

I usually just say it's complicated. XD

I'm in a relationship with a woman but gender isn't an important factor to me. Then again, male/male stuff is what interests me the most.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting. I didn't think exclusively hetero would be such a big group. Possibly mostly noob votes that have changed since then. I myself am genuinely heterosexual. In all meanings of the term. Whether it be settling down with another male or sleeping with him, the homosexual side of things simply doesn't appeal to me. Never has, really. Of course I accept people who are into stuff like that. You kind of become more tolerant of others when you realise you get turned on by cartoon animals, fursuits, tf, or whatever. Makes you a bit more accepting of other people's sexual preferences.

Erm... did I rant again? Whoops. Sorry about that. So yeah, I'm a zero on that scale.


----------



## Kahoku (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a lesbian.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 30, 2013)

Straight as an arrow.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Straight as an arrow.



Dog cocks all the way, Eh?


----------



## chocoholic774 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am gay this was very hard for me it took a lot of courage to admit so please no mean words :cry:


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

chocoholic774 said:


> I am gay this was very hard for me it took a lot of courage to admit so please no mean words :cry:



*looks at poll*
*sees that ~45% are bi to exclusive gay.*
*facepalms at guy who thinks he'll be burned at the stake for being gay in a super gay friendly fandom.*


----------



## Conker (Jun 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> *looks at poll*
> *sees that ~45% are bi to exclusive gay.*
> *facepalms at guy who thinks he'll be burned at the stake for being gay in a super gay friendly fandom.*


Perhaps he was making a really shitty joke.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

Conker said:


> Perhaps he was making a really shitty joke.



Well this is his first post and considering furries ....

Could be a troll though.


----------



## chocoholic774 (Jul 1, 2013)

No this is not a joke I really am gay I just feel like I am not very well excepted because Of where I live it is just really hard some times


----------



## Distorted (Jul 1, 2013)

chocoholic774 said:


> No this is not a joke I really am gay I just feel like I am not very well excepted because Of where I live it is just really hard some times



If you live in the Bible Belt, then I feel your pain.


----------



## chocoholic774 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the support I just recently came out to a friend they were atleast accepting I don't no about any one else thogh


----------



## Distorted (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm gonna sound so cliche right now, but.........it gets better. You might have to fight and yell a little but it gets better.


----------



## chocoholic774 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks again I don't know what to say besides thanks it is so nice to be accepted by people


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Straight as a gay person.


----------



## Kord (Jul 3, 2013)

I like trains


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

After countless hour staring a gay porn I realize I'm not sexually attracted to them but I like guys.

Thanks to person I found word. Homoromantic.
Sex? Nah. Love you emotionally and cherish you? Fuck yes.


----------



## Icky (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> After countless hour staring a gay porn I realize I'm not sexually attracted to them but I like guys.
> 
> Thanks to person I found word. Homoromantic.
> Sex? Nah. Love you emotionally and cherish you? Fuck yes.



Gay porn is just gross :v


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Gay porn is just gross :v


Penises are weird :v


----------



## Icky (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Penises are weird :v



Nah, penises are cool. Porn is just terrible. ESPECIALLY the gay variety.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Nah, penises are cool. Porn is just terrible. ESPECIALLY the gay variety.


Then how do gay people jerk off?


----------



## Icky (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Then how do gay people jerk off?



Furfag porn \:3/


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Furfag porn \:3/


That was what I was staring at.


----------



## Icky (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> That was what I was staring at.



There's no hope for you then.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> There's no hope for you then.


I can still looooooove yoooooou. Just cause a guy don't give me a boner don't mean I can't do other relationship things.

Point is screw sex >:[ I like you for your personality.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Nah, penises are cool. Porn is just terrible. ESPECIALLY the gay variety.



I'm inclined to agree with this. It is pretty crappy stuff. Though at least gay porn doesn't have one of the partners painted up in awful makeup.


----------



## Kord (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Then how do gay people jerk off?


Not everyone needs pornography to relieve sexual frustration or tension


----------



## Distorted (Jul 4, 2013)

Kord said:


> Not everyone needs pornography to relieve sexual frustration or tension



I laughed way too hard at this and I don't know why...


----------



## Kord (Jul 4, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I laughed way too hard at this and I don't know why...


You should try it, the imagination can be a very rewarding tool for certain scenarios but you have to keep it sharp.


----------



## Demron (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay its very easy. My sexual Orientation is _Exclusively Heterosexual_ but it don't means I dislike people with other orientations.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 6, 2013)

Demron said:


> Okay its very easy. My sexual Orientation is _Exclusively Heterosexual_ but it don't means I dislike people with other orientations.


I think it's the same for me, but I might also be like Falaffel in that I can get emotionally attached to another guy, but they're nothing more than friends to me. Some people think I'm gay, but I'm just really sensitive. It may also be because I enjoy talking about things like fashion, interior design, sewing, etc. but those are harsh stereotypes... Kind of like how there isn't a list of interests you must have to be a furry, there aren't any to be of a given sexual presence...
Before I get flamed, I'm not calling furries a sexual preference. I'm just saying that the communities of both are somewhat free-form.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2013)

Hell I don't know. :\

I was sexually aroused by a girlfriend some years ago, but I was consciously trying to be so I could prove I wasn't gay to myself. 

Since the relationship ended I started seeking out homosexual content and now exclusively seek homosexual content. 

However I have never had a homosexual relationship and that makes me feel like I can't legitimately think of myself as homosexual; what if it turns out I don't like it after all?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Hell I don't know. :\
> 
> I was sexually aroused by a girlfriend some years ago, but I was consciously trying to be so I could prove I wasn't gay to myself.
> 
> ...


Conversely, what if it turns out you do like it after all?
In this post, you've declared the ability to be aroused by both sexes, so I would go and find out. It wouldn't be an experiment if you didn't do it scientifically, though- don't take your first experience as a harbinger. Try again a few times until you make your decision, and good luck. =]


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Hell I don't know. :\
> 
> I was sexually aroused by a girlfriend some years ago, but I was consciously trying to be so I could prove I wasn't gay to myself.
> 
> ...



Don't be one of those guys that thinks that someone can only be gay after taking a dick up the ass. If you find guys attractive, you're gay, regardless of whether or not you've been in a relationship.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm aware most people don't need to have a relationship in order to confirm their sexuality and that having relationships isn't guaranteed to clarify sexual orientation.
That's strictly my personal insecurity.


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm aware most people don't need to have a relationship in order to confirm their sexuality and that having relationships isn't guaranteed to clarify sexual orientation.
> That's strictly my personal insecurity.



Yeah, there are tons of those to deal with, unfortunately. But if you actually get into a relationship and it doesn't work how you thought it would, so what?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 6, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, there are tons of those to deal with, unfortunately. But if you actually get into a relationship and it doesn't work how you thought it would, so what?



I agree with the pony. Do what you have to to find out about yourself, and if something doesn't work out learn from it and move on.


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

I ticked "asexual".  It's just the easiest way to say what I am.  I identify as panromantic as well since "biromantic" doesn't do much good because it only takes in the physical sex of a person and not the gender that they identify as inwardly.  I really don't care what a person's gender is (and I don't care what they present as) just like I don't care what the person's physical sex is.  Sexuality wise, I go from asexual to homosexual (no matter which you cut it -- if I'm identifying more as male I'm only into men and if I'm identifying as more female then I'm only into females).  Generally, I'm asexual with a lack of a sexual desire and that suits me just fine.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to change vote to [Sexual Orientation: Feather Wolf (Zabrina)]. 
Can I do that?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I would like to change vote to [Sexual Orientation: Feather Wolf (Zabrina)].
> Can I do that?



No. :V



I feel sorta bad now, the first time I had voted I was still shoving myself into believing I'm straight, so now I can't vote bisexual. Ah, well.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> No. :V


Ah shit.
This is awkward then.
Forget this ever happened?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ah shit.
> This is awkward then.
> Forget this ever happened?




Sure thing. C;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 9, 2013)

Where's the "I'll do anything for money" option of this poll?


----------



## Misomie (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm straight and my boyfriend is bi. He says I act more like a guy than a girl though so there is a small chance I might be slightly transgendered. While it is true I act more like a guy than a girl, I feel comfortable and confident as a girl, so I dunno. XP


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm straight and my boyfriend is bi. He says I act more like a guy than a girl though so there is a small chance I might be slightly transgendered. While it is true I act more like a guy than a girl, I feel comfortable and confident as a girl, so I dunno. XP


 Transgendered means you don't feel comfortable as a girl or don't feel like one and you want to transition to a guy. Being that you act more like a guy, you would generally be called a tomboy.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 12, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm straight and my boyfriend is bi. He says I act more like a guy than a girl though so there is a small chance I might be slightly transgendered. While it is true I act more like a guy than a girl, I feel comfortable and confident as a girl, so I dunno. XP


Well, I know I'm physically male, but my mentality leans towards feminity. It doesn't make me transgendered- I see myself in the mirror everyday. Maybe I'm a late bloomer, and in my twenties will have a more beautiful, buxomous figure. =v
 Personality has little to do with your gender, unless you're one of those crazies who conforms to society's old-fashioned standards. >.> Even then, you're only suppressing who you really are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2013)

For children enjoying the play activities of the opposite sex is actually the biggest predicting factor of homosexuality, and I think probably of being transgendered too. 

However it must be stated that it's still fallacious to assume that because you are a 'sissy' or a 'tomboy' that this means you must have a predisposition towards being transgendered even if you are happy identifying as your original gender.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For children enjoying the play activities of the opposite sex is actually the biggest predicting factor of homosexuality, and I think probably of being transgendered too.


 Not necessarily, because I use to want to have some girl toys or stuff that would usually be made for girls. Now that I've grown up I been into things pertaining more to boys. Also, not every homosexual likes opposite sex things, but I don't know what goes on in other people's minds.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't remember if I ever replied to this thread..but...

Mostly heterosexual. I prefer women, and love the female figure. So graceful and gorgeous....especially on people don't realize how beautiful they are....cos than it's like unearthing a gem. 

But I can't say I'm completely hetero either...because I also find beauty in some forms of the male figure. I don't like musclebound guys or dark mysterious edgy types..but healthy to slightly overweight, bright eyed big hearted friendly guys can cause a small tug in my heart. 

Its hard for me to admit this because I don't want any of my hetero male friends to worry, but I have had fleeting crushes on people I was particularly close to and could completely trust, both male and female.

You'd think that'd qualify me as bi leaning hetero...but....I really just can't see myself ever dating a guy. It never goes beyond mild attraction.

On the other hand, some male anthros...and again not the muscly or macro or hyper types, but the friendly looking ones...are absolutely gorgeous to me. But I still prefer the females.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 12, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> especially on people don't realize how beautiful they are....cos than it's like unearthing a gem.



:3 I know that feel. It's really adorable. 



Fox_720B said:


> but healthy to slightly overweight, bright eyed big hearted friendly guys can cause a small tug in my heart.



This this this this this!! 

I'm as gay as christmas and I adore all sorts of types of men, the muscle studs, the youthful twinks, the bad boys, etc. but when it comes down to it irl...I can only be attracted to a guy with a big heart. One that's calm yet passionate. 

My current guy is one of those big eyed sweethearts with a little pudge and I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Not necessarily, because I use to want to have some girl toys or stuff that would usually be made for girls. Now that I've grown up I been into things pertaining more to boys. Also, not every homosexual likes opposite sex things, but I don't know what goes on in other people's minds.



I said it's the biggest predicting factor because it actually is. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Childh..._gender_non-conformity_and_sexual_orientation

However it still
-doesn't mean all* children who don't conform to their gender will be gay or bisexual
-doesn't necessarily mean children will not conform to their gender as adults
-doesn't mean that all* gay or bisexual people didn't conform to their gender as kids

*Or even a majority

I've presented it poorly and ambiguously but I was essentially saying that despite the statistics simply not conforming to your gender role doesn't mean you're bisexual or transgendered to any degree.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This this this this this!!
> 
> I'm as gay as christmas and I adore all sorts of types of men, the muscle studs, the youthful twinks, the bad boys, etc. but when it comes down to it irl...I can only be attracted to a guy with a big heart. One that's calm yet passionate.
> 
> My current guy is one of those big eyed sweethearts with a little pudge and I wouldn't have him any other way.



Haha, could you BE any cuter? xD


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I can't remember if I ever replied to this thread..but...
> 
> Mostly heterosexual. I prefer women, and love the female figure. So graceful and gorgeous....especially on people don't realize how beautiful they are....cos than it's like unearthing a gem.
> 
> ...


 I can see myself stroking a guy's dick, but I can't see myself buying flowers, chocolates, and dancing or holding hands with a guy as you would normally see with a woman, and feels extremely awkward and unnatural that way. I can't really have a crush on a guy or find many attractive, so any homosexual activity with me is more of a fetish I guess rather than my actual orientation, as women I can easily have a crush on and have a proper bond with I guess. I feel heterosexual, even though people claim that it's a bit bi-sexual, generally because of the male furry pictures I have, like this one: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10813108


----------



## Misomie (Jul 12, 2013)

It was just an idea I was toying with recently. I doubt I'm trans, but I won't rule it completely out yet as I'm just beginning to explore the possibility. 

When I was a child I HATED being a girl and wished I was a guy so often. Right now I don't care as much, but there are some things I wish I had that guys get handed to them because of society or genetics. -_-


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 12, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It was just an idea I was toying with recently. I doubt I'm trans, but I won't rule it completely out yet as I'm just beginning to explore the possibility.
> 
> When I was a child I HATED being a girl and wished I was a guy so often. Right now I don't care as much, but there are some things I wish I had that guys get handed to them because of society or genetics. -_-


It does take toying with. I mean, it took me about 8 months of toying with the idea as I explored the possibility. 
Okay maybe not 8 solid months, but more of a slow, 8 month ramp-up to acceptance.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I feel heterosexual, even though people claim that it's a bit bi-sexual, generally because of the male furry pictures I have, like this one:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10813108



Too musclebound, can't say I'm into that...

But these male anthros....these raise my pulse a bit.... o.o;;


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9965337/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9982349/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9219545/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9601660/ 

Both sexes can be so beautiful.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Now now, let's not have this degenerate into 'look what I fap to'.

Because I would win, always and forever.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 13, 2013)

...You guys aren't really talking about what you fap to, are you?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Now now, let's not have this degenerate into 'look what I fap to'.
> 
> Because I would win, always and forever.







Hewge said:


> ...You guys aren't really talking about what you fap to, are you?




No, it's relevant because it has to do with attraction to certain body types of the same sex. Its not about fap fodder. Relax guys. You worry too much.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

Wrong. 
All anthros are fap fodder.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wrong.
> All anthros are fap fodder.



Even planes I hear.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Even planes I hear.



Slap boobs n' dick on anything and people will fap.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm mostly gay, and there's not many problems with it in my life. Everyone I know is fine with it, and so am I. So sorry, no sad stories comin' from this dragon


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess I am heteroflexible or bi-curious, but I like to identify as straight and that's sorta how I feel, I guess.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2013)

Scaly Fal said:


> I'm mostly gay, and there's not many problems with it in my life. Everyone I know is fine with it, and so am I. So sorry, no sad stories comin' from this dragon


The fact you call yourself a dragon like that is a sad enough story for me.
(that was mean, I already feel bad. I can never live up to my name)


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jul 21, 2013)

proud to say I am now Bi sexual and glad I have found my true self ^-^ so much stress gone and peace found through coming out. (oh dear that sounds wrong X3)


----------



## Saga (Jul 21, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> But these male anthros....these raise my pulse a bit.... o.o;;
> 
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9965337/
> ...


Mmm yes. Want.


----------



## spiritwhitewolf (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm Bisexual but more of PanSexual. :|


----------



## Azure Flare (Jul 28, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> proud to say I am now Bi sexual and glad I have found my true self ^-^ so much stress gone and peace found through coming out. (oh dear that sounds wrong X3)



^This.

(Though I have noticed that I am WAY more gay than thought I was.)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 28, 2013)

race'emhard said:


> ^This.
> 
> (Though I have noticed that I am WAY more gay than thought I was.)



I noticed this too, when I came out.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

I prefer girls over guys, but I am still capable of being satisfied with and falling in love with a dude so it's not a particularly meaningful distinction in most cases for me.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bisexual. I love my main squeeze, but I like getting a glimpse of a good pair of boobies every now and then >>


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wrong.
> All anthros are fap fodder.




Everything Jay Nalor draws is grotesquely unsexy, for starters.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 1, 2013)

I rate personally as a 5 on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## StrikerShep (Aug 1, 2013)

I rate a 3 on the Kinsey scale, but I feel like the Kinsey scale is catching more of my romantic side versus my sexual side. I consider myself asexual but it took me a few years of pondering the subject to feel comfortable with that label. Being in a relationship was something I had never considered the possibility of. I was far more interested in bettering myself and expanding my hobbies rather then, "being with" someone. I never looked at another person and immediately thought: "Yes. I'd like to have sex with this person." I guess my ideal "relationship" just happens to be a very deep friendship. Romanticism-wise, I'm panromantic.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn, all I get is an X :c


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Damn, all I get is an X :c



The coolest letternumber of them all.


----------



## Joshkbosh (Aug 6, 2013)

Best of both worlds


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2013)

im an everything-sexual.
and no i dont wanna get it on with a fucking toaster.


----------



## Kizerwiz (Aug 13, 2013)

I love girls but .... when we sinc on our periods, JESUS! Get ready for ww3


----------



## Saga (Aug 13, 2013)

I wish I could change my vote, I've gone from mostly gay to exclusively fabulous


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 14, 2013)

It's been a long journey here. Recently, I've realized I really am bisexual. For the longest time, I've considered identifying as asexual - I just didn't seem to be interested in sex, although I would superficially act like I was. I always desired to have that kind of connection with people, but whenever I'd get together with someone I would just sort of turn off, dissociate and feel nothing, or even feel scared. I used to cry a lot afterwards without even understanding why I was upset.

I was just rolling through life, finally learned how to be happy again after a couple years of therapy, and then it hit me. I remembered a whole lot of sexual trauma from my childhood, involving both men and women. Now I can suddenly be sexual again. It's terrifying and not at all what I want it to be yet, but doable. It's really weird. It took me until I was 22 to start feeling sexual attraction. This is a brand new emotion for me that I have _never_ experienced before. It's interesting how the defense mechanisms I built up around it just completely cancelled out my natural feelings. I really thought I was asexual.


----------



## kurothewolf (Aug 14, 2013)

Kizerwiz said:


> I love girls but .... when we sinc on our periods, JESUS! Get ready for ww3



This.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 14, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> It's been a long journey here. Recently, I've realized I really am bisexual. For the longest time, I've considered identifying as asexual - I just didn't seem to be interested in sex, although I would superficially act like I was. I always desired to have that kind of connection with people, but whenever I'd get together with someone I would just sort of turn off, dissociate and feel nothing, or even feel scared. I used to cry a lot afterwards without even understanding why I was upset.
> 
> I was just rolling through life, finally learned how to be happy again after a couple years of therapy, and then it hit me. I remembered a whole lot of sexual trauma from my childhood, involving both men and women. Now I can suddenly be sexual again. It's terrifying and not at all what I want it to be yet, but doable. It's really weird. It took me until I was 22 to start feeling sexual attraction. This is a brand new emotion for me that I have _never_ experienced before. It's interesting how the defense mechanisms I built up around it just completely cancelled out my natural feelings. I really thought I was asexual.



Well, congratulations on overcoming your obstacles.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a sexual atheist, I don't believe I'll ever get laid ):


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 15, 2013)

Aaaand now we're all the way back to figuring it out.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

Well... It has come to this.
I declare my sexual orientation, with little hesitation nor pride, waffles.


----------



## FluffMouse (Aug 15, 2013)

Bisexual. No real preference. Though females make me shy to the point of retardation.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

So bi. Soooo bi.


----------



## MEEHOO (Aug 16, 2013)

4   Bisexual


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 16, 2013)

3 or 4  so.. 3.5


----------



## Spatel (Aug 24, 2013)

Icky said:


> Don't be one of those guys that thinks that someone can only be gay after taking a dick up the ass. If you find guys attractive, you're gay, regardless of whether or not you've been in a relationship.



If you find guys attractive and _don't_ find girls attractive you're gay. 

Slight clarification.


----------



## septango (Aug 24, 2013)

Spatel said:


> If you find guys attractive and _don't_ find girls attractive you're gay.
> 
> Slight clarification.



unless you yourself are a girl, ofcorse


----------



## daniimutt (Aug 24, 2013)

I've recently become aware that I'm a 2 on this scale.

Because I love guys. But girls are hot too.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 26, 2013)

100% Gay ... All the Way...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh.. yeah --- that'd make me a 6...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 26, 2013)

Exclusively heterosexual.

At one point I did some soul searching on this one, but I've concluded that even though I can recognise when a girl is attractive, I couldn't be emotionally attracted to another girl, and therefore couldn't have a relationship.

And I love men. All types of men. So much.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 1, 2013)

I am #1 I suppose simply because I've been taught it's the "right way to be", but I do find some girls to be very attractive and possibly have dirty thoughts.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I am #1 I suppose simply because I've been taught it's the "right way to be", but I do find some girls to be very attractive and possibly have dirty thoughts.



Well, you'll eventually turn into a lesbian I guess


I'm straight btw


----------



## Saiko (Sep 1, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I am #1 I suppose simply because I've been taught it's the "right way to be", but I do find some girls to be very attractive and possibly have dirty thoughts.


*sniggers* that's how it begins. >:3

No seriously. I used to identify as straight. XD


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 1, 2013)

Did I ever answer this topic? I don't think I did.

Mostly heterosexual. I'd be a liar if I said I never ever found a dude attractive, although oddly enough most of them have been pictures of anthros. Maybe the furry just takes the edge off, or it could be they're all so damn androgynous anyway. I could never engage in any sexual activity with another guy though, at least not without receiving a very large cash payment and several showers afterwords. On the other end of the spectrum, I enjoy a fine female ass, long sexy legs, nice hips, nice boobs, the whole shebang. Especially Brazilian girls... mmm...


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 1, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Well, you'll eventually turn into a lesbian I guess
> 
> I'm straight btw




I could never be full lesbian because I like guys too much. However, I could see myself being bi-sexual, or at least trying it.



Saiko said:


> *sniggers* that's how it begins. >:3
> 
> No seriously. I used to identify as straight. XD



It's only certain girls I have dirty thoughts about. When it comes to women, I may find some of them to be attractive, but I'm very picky on any that I would actually do anything with. Like Jessica Nigri, holy crap I would be with her in a second, but alas, that is less likely then me winning the lottery.


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I could never be full lesbian because I like guys too much. However, I could see myself being bi-sexual, or at least trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only certain girls I have dirty thoughts about. When it comes to women, I may find some of them to be attractive, but I'm very picky on any that I would actually do anything with. Like Jessica Nigri, holy crap I would be with her in a second, but alas, that is less likely then me winning the lottery.



why are you using that font/colour


----------



## Percy (Sep 1, 2013)

You know what, I realized something.

The reason I'm so unsure of my sexual orientation may be due to the fact that I'm... well... not a very horny person. I also haven't felt any interest in asking anybody out.
May as well call me bi again. I have no idea. I really don't.


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> You know what, I realized something.
> 
> The reason I'm so unsure of my sexual orientation may be due to the fact that I'm... well... not a very horny person. I also haven't felt any interest in asking anybody out.
> May as well call me bi again. I have no idea. I really don't.



asexual? honestly I wonder that about myself sometimes, then I go to FA :v


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 1, 2013)

septango said:


> why are you using that font/colour



Because it's pretty? ><'


----------



## Percy (Sep 2, 2013)

septango said:


> asexual? honestly I wonder that about myself sometimes, then I go to FA :v


I'm not asexual, I know that much. I'm in a relationship, which I'm happy with. I'm just unsure of myself in other cases.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So bi. Soooo bi.



Ah yes, a bi dinosaur. A binosaur, if you will. A motherfucking Birannasaurus Rex. Or even a goddamn Biceratops.

Yeah that's still me too after all these years.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 4, 2013)

Spatel said:


> Ah yes, a bi dinosaur. A binosaur, if you will. A motherfucking Birannasaurus Rex. Or even a goddamn Biceratops.



Dat's a sloth right there.


----------



## septango (Sep 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Dat's a sloth right there.



a bi sloth, a bioth, a biloth,

a both, aha..... it has come full circle


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

I dunno. I watch furry porn frequently, but I've never been with or been attracted to/aroused by another human being. For some reason I've always found the human body to be kind of gross, and I've never once desired to have sex with a person, male or female. 

But anthropomorphic animals have always fascinated me. I don't why, I just think furries/anthros look much more interesting compared to humans, who look kind of dull and bland in comparison.        

So I usually just tell people that I'm an asexual, although I still have sexual fantasies, they just don't involve human beings. I wonder if there is a term for someone who only feels attracted to fictional characters of non-human origin.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 8, 2013)

Yknups said:


> I dunno. I watch furry porn frequently, but I've never been with or been attracted to/aroused by another human being. For some reason I've always found the human body to be kind of gross, and I've never once desired to have sex with a person, male or female.
> 
> But anthropomorphic animals have always fascinated me. I don't why, I just think furries/anthros look much more interesting compared to humans, who look kind of dull and bland in comparison.
> 
> So I usually just tell people that I'm an asexual, although I still have sexual fantasies, they just don't involve human beings. I wonder if there is a term for someone who only feels attracted to fictional characters of non-human origin.


What you might find is that you simply don't get anything out of "real" porn, but you'll really "enjoy" the person/people you love. I don't know your relationship status or history, but that's how I am. Nothing from porn, but bf will get me going in an instant. xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2013)

Yknups said:


> I dunno. I watch furry porn frequently, but I've never been with or been attracted to/aroused by another human being. For some reason I've always found the human body to be kind of gross, and I've never once desired to have sex with a person, male or female.
> 
> But anthropomorphic animals have always fascinated me. I don't why, I just think furries/anthros look much more interesting compared to humans, who look kind of dull and bland in comparison.
> 
> So I usually just tell people that I'm an asexual, although I still have sexual fantasies, they just don't involve human beings.* I wonder if there is a term for someone who only feels attracted to fictional characters of non-human origin*.



Extreme fetishist would be a correct description, to my knowledge, because the fetish is necessary for sexual arousal.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just fabulous.


----------



## AnimusFoxx (Sep 11, 2013)

Exclusively heterosexual. i have no interest in males whatsoever. ive been in a (mostly) perfect relationship with my girlfriend for almost 2 years now, and i see no hints of that coming to an end any time in the foreseeable future. but if it did.... there is this one really hot Indian girl in my grade....


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 12, 2013)

AnimusFoxx said:


> Exclusively heterosexual. i have no interest in males whatsoever. ive been in a (mostly) perfect relationship with my girlfriend for almost 2 years now, and i see no hints of that coming to an end any time in the foreseeable future. but if it did.... there is this one really hot Indian girl in my grade....


Someone go get the dragon dildos, we've got another free-thinker here. :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 12, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Someone go get the dragon dildos, we've got another free-thinker here. :V



I HAVE 3! X3


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I HAVE 3! X3


Probably TMI, but then again we're furries so...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Probably TMI, but then again we're furries so...



lol, I don't LITERALLY have three.
I wish, but I don't.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Sep 12, 2013)

Is TMI a thing here?

I didn't think it even could be.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm bi, but I lean towards girls.

Lately, I've just been thinking about how awesome life would be if I at least tried to get a boyfriend. Even online, I at least wanna give it a shot. It'd make me feel accomplished for some reason. But in the end, I intend on living with a woman until I die. That's a long time from now, though.


----------



## Saga (Sep 12, 2013)

http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/31c/7ab/31c7abcb-04a1-4a24-8add-ebf66e443b40


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 14, 2013)

Strictly Hetero. Nothing against penises, I just have no desire to play with one that isn't attached to my body. And for fuck's sake, am I the only one that thinks they look goofy as hell?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 15, 2013)

Yknups said:


> I dunno. I watch furry porn frequently.



Alrighty.. welcome to the club..


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yknups said:


> I dunno. I watch furry porn frequently, but I've never been with or been attracted to/aroused by another human being.



Same here


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 15, 2013)

For humans: Hetero
For furries: Bi


----------



## Percy (Sep 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> For humans: Hetero
> For furries: Bi


I thought I was that way.
Look at me now. o.o


----------



## Spatel (Sep 16, 2013)

Yknups said:


> I dunno. I watch furry porn frequently, but I've never been with or been attracted to/aroused by another human being. For some reason I've always found the human body to be kind of gross, and I've never once desired to have sex with a person, male or female.
> 
> But anthropomorphic animals have always fascinated me. I don't why, I just think furries/anthros look much more interesting compared to humans, who look kind of dull and bland in comparison.
> 
> So I usually just tell people that I'm an asexual, although I still have sexual fantasies, they just don't involve human beings. I wonder if there is a term for someone who only feels attracted to fictional characters of non-human origin.



Eh, I don't know if this is asexual. I think it could be disingenuous to call one's self asexual when you clearly are attracted to things and have persistent sexual fantasies. I know people that are *very* asexual and they might take issue with it.

I can sort of relate to where you're coming from, just to put things into perspective. I find humans attractive, and there are definitely some real-life people that have impressed me a lot. Just tune into the women's beach volleyball or men's diving in the olympics and... those are some impressive specimens for sure. But I've always found certain types anthros _more_ attractive, particularly scalies. It's like comparing the light from a campfire to the light from the _fucking sun_. One completely overpowers the other. 

It hasn't affected my relationships in real life. I've had great relationships and great sex, male and female, but in the back of my mind no matter who I'm with or how awesome they are, I'm going to think about anthros a bit. It's just a fetish that I've always had, and it is what it is.

I find the idea of limiting one's self to impossible fantasies very counterintuitive though. You can't get too hung up on the impossible; you've got to be pragmatic and do the best with what you can. Put things into perspective: most people are not attractive. Most people are either the wrong age or don't take care of themselves or have crummy genes or a combination of the three. And I do mean *most*. Just head over to Wal-Mart and estimate the percentage of people there that are attractive. It's a low percentage. But that's the way the human race looks... we're a sick, diseased species and only a minority of us should have any business procreating. (And for those poor, poor souls out there who aren't bi, half the world is not selling what you're buying to begin with which limits who you'd consider attractive even further). At the end of the day, what can be drawn and imagined will always surpass what the crude, imperfect process of evolution can produce. It's much easier to draw 'perfect' bodies than it is for nature to actually make them. So I think there is this idea that most people will find some drawn characters hotter than anyone can actually be in real life just because you can draw angles and proportions that hit the sweet spot for attraction. That universal phenomenon is half of it, and the other half of it is specific to only furries. It's a fetish for animalistic features in addition to the other thing... smooth skin, tails, ears, claws, reptilian features.

But as I said, you're always going to be able to imagine things much better than reality. Yeah I'd rather be a dragon than the boring meat-bag that I am, but you know what? I want to be a billionaire too. And have superpowers, and live in the future and be able to travel to all the planets in the solar system and upload my mind into a virtual reality simulator... those things are _fantasies_ that are impossible though. Rather than letting life stop because I can't have things that are impossible, I'm living my boring damn life and being the best damn boring, lower-middle class, completely unspectacular human being that I can be! What else is there to do? It's important not to get hung up on fantasies too much.


----------



## lefurr (Sep 17, 2013)

Straight. Just have problems taking to women...


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm completely, 100% asexual and proud of it. The whole 'relationship' thing never got through to me, and i think that sort of bled into my desire towards women (or lack thereof). It's great though, less distractions!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 17, 2013)

Toki Stardust said:


> I'm completely, 100% asexual and proud of it. The whole 'relationship' thing never got through to me, and i think that sort of bled into my desire towards women (or lack thereof). It's great though, less distractions!



Do you masturbate? To woman or men?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Do you masturbate? To woman or men?



 This link might help you understand.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 17, 2013)

Wowow the ace bar hit 40?! 
_Wow_! So many aces!

What a shame it's about time to reboot this thread, it's been a year already.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Wowow the ace bar hit 40?!
> _Wow_! So many aces!
> 
> What a shame it's about time to reboot this thread, it's been a year already.



You think we should ask for this one to be locked? You should have the honor of making the next one.


----------



## Papachino (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't think little Toki even masturbated since he was like 12, but both of us were swimming in hormones at the time. Ahhh, puberty.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You think we should ask for this one to be locked? You should have the honor of making the next one.



Ah, I suppose so. But before a new thread gets made, we should discuss what options we want in the poll; there's been a good deal of bickering in the past regarding the inclusion of certain options, and the lack of others.


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Ah, I suppose so. But before a new thread gets made, we should discuss what options we want in the poll; there's been a good deal of bickering in the past regarding the inclusion of certain options, and the lack of others.


Just from looking at it, I don't think we really need the whole mostly homo/hetero options. Because imo, bisexual leaning homo/hetero kind of implies that you're more one than the other but still like both. I suppose people can clarify further if they really want to. 

Unless we're trying to keep with the Kinsey scale. 

Aside from that Asexual and Pansexual (instead of demipansexual multipass) would be good. And questioning of course.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm hetero IRL, but on the furry art sites like FA i'm asexual.
Furry porn weirds me out.


----------



## Papachino (Sep 22, 2013)

I know for a FACT my sexual orientation is toilet seat.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 22, 2013)

Im Bi. Nuff.said on that.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok well i've never really talked to this to anyone ever in my life non-anonymously, so im vomiting profusely at the prospect of writing this post. I've been worrying about my sexuality nearly every day for many years, as long as i can remember to be honest.

I dont find males attractive and i find females attractive. But sometimes the propect of gay sex seems really kinky, sometimes even more so than straight sex, _i think_. Im not sure if im beating myself up  into thinking that i like gay work more than straight work for no reason seeing as i dont find males attractive but the idea that i find gay sex attrative used to make me think that i wasnt straight.

IRL im 20 and never once had a GF, for the most part when i was in the later years and sixth form i was pretty much alone, the subjects i took wherent very popular and at different times to everyone elses, so i could only meet the assholes in my groups. The few girls i did know where real bitches, not in a fedora wearing "y du dey friendzone me" way, but a name calling, shin kicking, ordering people to beat me kinda way, im not sure if that might have scarred me into shying away from the opposite sex a bit as i have trouble looking at them however nice i think they look. Whenever i talked to girls at school, even just in a friendly way when i was young i got told to fuck off and such.

I think im straight, but a little voice mutters no you're not (not really but you know what i mean), even though there isnt much evidence for that. Yes i've fapped to both, and yes sometimes because i thought it was wrong (im not saying it is, but growing up everyone is put under the impression it is) gay sex turned me on a little more maybe, but right after i didnt find it attractive and felt regret. Most of the times its straight artwork that gets me aroused in the first place and then i might drift to gay work.

Nothing else that was deemed wrong like beastality or worse turns me on, just gay work. And because i did get turned on by two members of my gender which im not attracted to more than the sex i am attracted to sometimes i was worried maybe i didnt find either sex attractive and just found the act of sex attractive, going as far as think i was asexual not know much about it, even though im a randy bastard at times (feels like it but from hearing how many times others do it im average).

As i've said i've never had a girlfriend but never had a boyfriend either, and so the fact of never having a GF might have been what adds to the doubts of being straight i have.

I've read tonnes of similar questions to the ones i though, and the general concensus has said that what you fap to doesnt define your sexuality, great, i fap to straight work maybe more than 80% of the time being generous to the gay percentage. That combined with the fact i dont find males attractive and find females attractive that should mean im straight. Yes why do i still haev doubts?

Everything points to me being straight, so i dont know why i sometimes have these doubts, even after accepting the fact that its probably ok to sometimes look at gay artwork and still be straight.

This is probably the longest forum post i've ever wrote, been dealing with this to and fro situation for several years non stop and spoke to nobody about it. Congrats if anyone can actually decipher this post, it probably makes as little sense as my actual thoughts. And even if i got tonnes of inpirational replies that make perfect sense and resolve the issue, my fucking brain will still make me have doubts for no reasons.

I've probably left out a tonne of key details and not worded what i have wrote correctly to convery how i truely feel but this is how confusing my brain is in this situation.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 22, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok well i've never really talked to this to anyone ever in my life non-anonymously, so im vomiting profusely at the prospect of writing this post. I've been worrying about my sexuality nearly every day for many years, as long as i can remember to be honest.
> 
> I dont find males attractive and i find females attractive. But sometimes the propect of gay sex seems really kinky, sometimes even more so than straight sex, _i think_. Im not sure if im beating myself up  into thinking that i like gay work more than straight work for no reason seeing as i dont find males attractive but the idea that i find gay sex attrative used to make me think that i wasnt straight.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I think it's just a lack of experience. If your were to find a girlfriend, I'm sure you would have a better idea of how you feel. No shame in admitting that either, because a lot of people feel the same way. A LOT. Like, a lot a lot. Like you wouldn't even believe it....

But I digress. You have plenty of time to figure it out, so it's cool. And stay away from those ratchet girls. They can make any guy question themselves.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 22, 2013)

im preety sure im straight


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Hmm, I think it's just a lack of experience. If your were to find a girlfriend, I'm sure you would have a better idea of how you feel. No shame in admitting that either, because a lot of people feel the same way. A LOT. Like, a lot a lot. Like you wouldn't even believe it....
> 
> But I digress. You have plenty of time to figure it out, so it's cool. And stay away from those ratchet girls. They can make any guy question themselves.



Ratchet girls?
And i guess that might say something if i dont even want to get in a relationship with a male in the first place at least. But yeah as you said it does seem to be a common feeling, so i dont understand why i worry so much over it, saying that i am a severe worrier, having a heart attack near enough when one of our cats crossed the road for example.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 22, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ratchet girls?
> And i guess that might say something if i dont even want to get in a relationship with a male in the first place at least. But yeah as you said it does seem to be a common feeling, so i dont understand why i worry so much over it, saying that i am a severe worrier, having a heart attack near enough when one of our cats crossed the road for example.



It's whatever you feel, man. Be it guy or girl, you should just go with what feels right. I kinda look at girls too, but I don't really see myself in a relationship with them. They're just attractive. Hell, everyone is attractive. So don't sweat it. 

Also a Ratchet girl is a poor excuse of a female that sees fit to surround herself with drama and horrible clothing. She is loud, obnoxious, manipulative, and just plain unpleasant. Her attire is found wanting and she have no redeeming skill or qualities whatsoever. she is the subject of many rap songs and have caused men to resort to the "down low" to get some decent relations. Though not a classic example, Miley Cyrus is a rather ratchet girl, especially after the VMA's. I hope that has cleared things up for you.


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2013)

Toki Stardust said:


> I'm completely, 100% asexual and proud of it. The whole 'relationship' thing never got through to me, and i think that sort of bled into my desire towards women (or lack thereof). It's great though, less distractions!


Nothing really to be proud of. Sexuality is something you're born with, i'ts not like you have to work at it. 

But I agree with you, being ace is kind of nice since you've one less major thing to worry about in your life. My friend still doesn't understand when I say, "i just don't have time to date right now. I've better things to do" because to him, finding a significant other is one of those MAJOR THINGS OF BEING ALIVE. But I just don't care. Haven't told him I'm ace because that seems like an annoying conversation to have. Easier to just tell him I'm busy, which isn't even a lie.


----------



## Icky (Sep 22, 2013)

Conker said:


> But I agree with you, being ace is kind of nice since you've one less major thing to worry about in your life.



That's like telling a straight guy that being gay is kinda nice because not dating women is one less major thing to worry about. The straight guy doesn't care, because women aren't a thing that he "worries" about. 

And how is explaining that you're "ace" more annoying than constantly lying about how you're too busy for a relationship? Just tell him already. :T


----------



## Percy (Sep 22, 2013)

Conker said:


> "i just don't have time to date right now. I've better things to do" because to him, finding a significant other is one of those MAJOR THINGS OF BEING ALIVE.


That was basically me. I was very apathetic about actively searching for someone to date.

What do you know though, someone came to me, which is good.


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2013)

Icky said:


> That's like telling a straight guy that being gay is kinda nice because not dating women is one less major thing to worry about. The straight guy doesn't care, because women aren't a thing that he "worries" about.
> 
> And how is explaining that you're "ace" more annoying than constantly lying about how you're too busy for a relationship? Just tell him already. :T


I mean that most people find it somewhat of a priority to find a significant other at some point in their life, and straight, hetero, or bi, that takes work and time. It's a major thing, at least from my eyes, though perhaps it isn't and just some kind of natural social phenomenon. I've only ever listened to people who struggle dating and talking to women/men, so to me, it seems like one hellova problem.

And I don't want to tell him because I don't know. It seems like such a non issue. 

That and sometimes I wonder if I"m as asexual as I think I am, so I mostly just avoid it on my own end as well.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 23, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Hmm, I think it's just a lack of experience. If your were to find a girlfriend, I'm sure you would have a better idea of how you feel. No shame in admitting that either, because a lot of people feel the same way. A LOT. Like, a lot a lot. Like you wouldn't even believe it....


As one who pretty much fits this description, I will second this. I just assumed I was straight for years, then kinda ignored the fact that there was a modicum of gay stuff I "enjoyed." I didn't admit/realize my sexuality until after I started crushing on another guy and dated him.

What I suggest is you simply continue living life and be open minded for now. If you find that there's a person you like, pursue them and see what happens. Don't worry about sex any. :3


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 23, 2013)

Papachino said:


> I know for a FACT my sexual orientation is toilet seat.


Me too! Brohug! <3


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 23, 2013)

Papachino said:


> I know for a FACT my sexual orientation is toilet seat.


hey bby lemme sit on u ;3


----------



## scaredybat (Sep 23, 2013)

bisexual but like girls more


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 23, 2013)

Saiko said:


> As one who pretty much fits this description, I will second this. I just assumed I was straight for years, then kinda ignored the fact that there was a modicum of gay stuff I "enjoyed." I didn't admit/realize my sexuality until after I started crushing on another guy and dated him.
> 
> What I suggest is you simply continue living life and be open minded for now. If you find that there's a person you like, pursue them and see what happens. Don't worry about sex any. :3



I forgot to mention thats its only with furry porn, with the real stuff what little i felt for gfur i feel absolutely nothing to real life gay images.
I've thought about it and im not attracted to the idea with a m/m relationship at all, and really want a m/f one. I've had a couple of crushes on some nice girls i knew in college who i wanted to be with, never did anything about them though and left it too late. TBH i think i might have wrote that post too late as i havent felt conflicted like that in a while, but it felt good to get it all out somewhere, fell more comfortably straight tbh.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Percy said:


> That was basically me. I was very apathetic about actively searching for someone to date.
> 
> What do you know though, someone came to me, which is good.



You know before I found my certain guy, I thought I was asexual. Then he just appeared and it was like my brain said "Get him you fool!!" I was determined to be alone for my whole life and now I can't imagine not having him.



Willow said:


> Unless we're trying to keep with the Kinsey scale.
> 
> Aside from that Asexual and Pansexual (instead of demipansexual multipass) would be good. And questioning of course.



I rather like the Kinsey Scale. It's more specific. And I totally agree with the Pansexual and Questioning/Not sure option.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 23, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I forgot to mention thats its only with furry porn, with the real stuff what little i felt for gfur i feel absolutely nothing to real life gay images.



The "I like girls but am gay for furry" seems pretty common. Why is that?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

powderhound said:


> The "I like girls but am gay for furry" seems pretty common. Why is that?



Homosexual menfolk sometimes have a hard time wanting to admit that a real life penis gives them a stiffy. 

But it's a-ok for the madeup foxguy. He won't tell anybody~~


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Homosexual menfolk sometimes have a hard time wanting to admit that a real life penis gives them a stiffy.
> 
> But it's a-ok for the madeup foxguy. He won't tell anybody~~



Truth be told, I find furries and scalies much more physically attractive than humans. Human males just look weird to me.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Homosexual menfolk sometimes have a hard time wanting to admit that a real life penis gives them a stiffy.
> 
> But it's a-ok for the madeup foxguy. He won't tell anybody~~



But thats the thing i dont, im 100% not attracted by any part of males IRL, and furry wise its only the act of porn, dont get turned out by the males themselves at all, which is probably wierd. At least it is common though and im not a nutjob.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 23, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> hey bby lemme sit on u ;3


thefuckingfuck.jpg


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> But thats the thing i dont, im 100% not attracted by any part of males IRL, and furry wise its only the act of porn, dont get turned out by the males themselves at all, which is probably wierd. At least it is common though and im not a nutjob.



Oh, so you've only been aroused by a male and a female...never just a male solo? 

You most likely aren't gay then. But if you have gotten a rise outta the male form by itself...you might be bi. Or number 1 on the Kinsley Scale.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2013)

#Straightprideforever


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Still bisexual as always. I still want to have my way with some of the girls I hang out with. That's when I tell my brain to "nut up or shut up" while politely sneaking glances of their boobs.


----------



## aefields (Sep 24, 2013)

COME ON!  Kinsey scale is too limited to be realistic.  Where is the xeno beyond hetero?


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> #Straightprideforever


#... um.
Why'd i quote this again?


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 28, 2013)

I have never seriously liked men in that way. Since I'm quite nervous around girls and I only daydream about women, I would say straight. Although I am a virgin and I've never had a sexual encounter with either sex.


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 28, 2013)

Ummm... I'd say mostly homosexual. 
But I also like people who are androgynous... they musn't look all that masculine.
They should have longer hair and shouldn't be muscular...

But I'm a bit unsure, I'm a virgin and not even that interested.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 28, 2013)

Just refer to my user title.


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been feeling rather... bi lately.
Dammit orientation, figure your shit out. >.>


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 28, 2013)

Friendly reminder that if any of you are unsure about liking men, I can hammer your sexuality back into place.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've been feeling rather... bi lately.
> Dammit orientation, figure your shit out. >.>



You just wait til November. ;3


----------



## Willow (Sep 29, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Friendly reminder that if any of you are unsure about liking men, I can hammer your sexuality back into place.


This statement could be interpreted in several ways.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Sep 29, 2013)

um...man crushes dont count right? i dont see myself as homosexual but when they mind wonders you come up with all sorts of stuff


----------



## electricfennec (Sep 29, 2013)

I am gay.


----------



## Peavy (Sep 30, 2013)

Homosexual here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 30, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Friendly reminder that if any of you are unsure about liking men, I can hammer your sexuality back into place.



Oh murr


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

I am whatever the feck my crazy brain decides to be on that day. I'm not fussy.
I have a thing for cuteness and/or androgyny and I like youthfulness too. I find women very sexy as fling material, yet I prefer men for long term commitment. My dream setup would be a best friend-husband and kids, and an active sex life with a myriad of people of all genders. And I also include trannies. I run an equal opportunities policy. 

I cannot really give my sexuality a name, it changes too much.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

(It is merely coincidence that my favourite animal is a bonobo, k!? XD)


----------



## Jags (Sep 30, 2013)

Being plain old straight just seems boring here, yaknow? If only i wasn't content in it, I could be all sorts of interesting.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Being plain old straight just seems boring here, yaknow? If only i wasn't content in it, I could be all sorts of interesting.


Haha you lame heterosexual square. 
your lack if gay disturbs me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2013)

Bonobosoph said:


> I am whatever the feck my crazy brain decides to be on that day. I'm not fussy.
> I have a thing for cuteness and/or androgyny and I like youthfulness too. I find women very sexy as fling material, yet I prefer men for long term commitment. My dream setup would be a best friend-husband and kids, and an active sex life with a myriad of people of all genders. And I also include trannies. I run an equal opportunities policy.
> 
> I cannot really give my sexuality a name, it changes too much.



Pansexual

"Not limited or inhibited in sexual choice with regard to gender or activity" 

Also, the genus of the bonobo happens to be pan


----------



## barkinupyourtree14 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bisexual here


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 1, 2013)

i've been with men and women plenty of times. Women tend to be more fun. 
Men like to give you the two minute slam dunk and then fall asleep.


----------



## Metrix (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm basically Bi leaning into hetero. But not sure....


----------



## PureObsidian (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm still figuring out.
But I'm thinking i'm probably going to be homosexual. I suppose.
<-- Still a virgin.


----------



## Metrix (Oct 3, 2013)

<-- Same here, bro.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, so you've only been aroused by a male and a female...never just a male solo?
> 
> You most likely aren't gay then. But if you have gotten a rise outta the male form by itself...you might be bi. Or number 1 on the Kinsley Scale.



I never get aroused by males by themselves, its just the porn, like it only arouses me because i percieved it as "not normal" i dunno...
I find females attractive, i've had crushed on females, AND never been attracted to the male form. Its just that sometimes when i get aroused over something gay when i didnt get an insta-arousal by something straight i start panicking "OH MY GOD I ONLY FIND GAY THINGS ATTRACTIVE IM GAY" even thought i do get turned on by hetero porn plus being attracted to female figures so its completely not the case. I realise this but my dumbass brain keep piling in those doubts just so i permenantly have some to feel shitty about on top of everything else.


----------



## kairi920 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm bi leaning toward hetero, but also transgendered, so does that make me bi leaning toward homo? o .o


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 10, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> I'm bi leaning toward hetero, but also transgendered, so does that make me bi leaning toward homo? o .o



That is indeed the question...


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 10, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> I'm bi leaning toward hetero, but also transgendered, so does that make me bi leaning toward homo? o .o


if you identify as a female and like males you are straight

if you identify as a male and like males you are gay


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm exclusively heterosexual, I'm still a virgin although I think I'm ready for real sex. I've been lucid dreaming for sex which is actually pretty cool because you can have sex with anthros.  I've only had a crush on women... none for men. So I'm ready for some real vaginal sex because vaginas aren't scary at all... reggie jackson reggie jackson reggie jackson.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 10, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I'm exclusively heterosexual, I'm still a virgin although I think I'm ready for real sex. I've been lucid dreaming for sex which is actually pretty cool because you can have sex with anthros.  I've only had a crush on women... none for men. So I'm ready for some real vaginal sex because vaginas aren't scary at all... reggie jackson reggie jackson reggie jackson.



Oh dear god, vaginas. The horror!


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> I'm bi leaning toward hetero, but also transgendered, so does that make me bi leaning toward homo? o .o


Well I guess that would depend on how you identify yourself. 



Aggybyte said:


> I've been lucid dreaming for sex which is actually pretty cool because you can have sex with anthros.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vHRMeRszw4


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 10, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Oh dear god, vaginas. The horror!


Really I'm 100% straight. I just wanted to make a gay joke.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 10, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I'm exclusively heterosexual, I'm still a virgin although I think I'm ready for real sex. I've been lucid dreaming for sex which is actually pretty cool because you can have sex with anthros.  I've only had a crush on women... none for men. So I'm ready for some real vaginal sex because vaginas aren't scary at all... reggie jackson reggie jackson reggie jackson.



ok ok tOO MUCH DETAIL
ABORT ABORT ABORT


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 10, 2013)

Huh, I'm not the only asexual here!


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 11, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Really I'm 100% straight. I just wanted to make a gay joke.



I wasn't joking.




Yay for good tastes!


----------



## Percy (Oct 11, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I've been lucid dreaming for sex


Why can't I do this more :c


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> Why can't I do this more :c


You have to not paw off for a few days or a week.


----------



## Percy (Oct 11, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> You have to not paw off for a few days or a week.


I didn't really need to know that. >.>


----------



## Blue Fox115 (Oct 11, 2013)

_Exclusively Homosexual
_
I'm that guy you would never guess that was gay and also is FREAKED out by women >.< God the amount of times I tried to chat up a guy and have him say "Wait your really gay??". I feel I need to get the 7 colors of the rainbow pierced to my ear to get the message across 

Also its the lad parts that freak me out talking to women is fine lol.


----------



## Conker (Oct 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> I didn't really need to know that. >.>


No one did, but furries.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm pretty dang sure that I'm no longer sexually attracted to males at all. I'll literally puke at the sight of a penis.

though if it's anime I'll almost always go for the boys


----------



## Athyr (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm bi leaning into pansexual. Very light lean though because I can get very picky.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 16, 2013)

Ima Rainbow


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 16, 2013)

I went with Mostly Heterosexual - mostly.


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 20, 2013)

Huh... I guess I thought that there'd be a bigger number of what I picked "Bi with homosexual preference" oh well. The chart as a whole still makes sense though.


----------



## queerdo (Oct 20, 2013)

why no polysexual?


----------



## Conker (Oct 20, 2013)

queerdo said:


> why no polysexual?


It's the "LOL" option.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 22, 2013)

Bonobosoph said:


> (It is merely coincidence that my favourite animal is a bonobo, k!? XD)



Hey, bonobos have the right idea. They've got their shit together. 

You're like a female version of me, it seems. Had lots of naughty adventures with both sexes. Ultimately I want to settle down with a woman and have kids, but I'd still like to leave the door open for naughtiness with both sexes. 



Butterflygoddess said:


> Homosexual menfolk sometimes have a hard  time wanting to admit that a real life penis gives them a stiffy.
> 
> But it's a-ok for the madeup foxguy. He won't tell anybody~~



Homosexual menfolk generally aren't attracted to real-life women, so your attempt to diagnose this phenomenon is pretty off isn't it? 

I think that what's happening to them is pretty much what happened to me--started out mostly straight, but the fetish for anthros (which allowed me to be attracted to all anthros of any sex) left a crack in the door to a hibernating same-sex attraction that I gradually learned to open up the rest of the way. In fairness, I was never 100% straight. I'd say I was really always bi, but 80-20 leaning female in my teen years, and slowly that shifted to completely 50-50. I went over the 50-50 mark some time ago and was much more interested in guys for a while, but after doing pretty much everything with them, the novelty wore off, and the attraction to women came back in a big way. Since then I've pretty much stabilized here.

It's a good place to be though. No, let's be honest, it's the best place to be. Why settle for anything else?


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, I am just gay. No hiding it anymore, and I don't know how many times I posted here.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 22, 2013)

Still straight. Girls, Vaginas, Tits, all rad.


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 22, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Still straight. Girls, Vaginas, Tits, all rad.



Nothing wrong with that, and awesome another snow leopard


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm still gay too lol
No sexual attraction to the ladies at all. XP


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 24, 2013)

Spatel said:


> Homosexual menfolk generally aren't attracted to real-life women, so your attempt to diagnose this phenomenon is pretty off isn't it?



I'm gonna be honest here, I have no idea what the fuck you are getting at. I never said gay men liked women. I suppose Bi people would. 

I suppose you're point is that he might be bi?


----------



## dawgz (Oct 24, 2013)

Bisexual here, but leans very much into the gay side of this poll.  If she's pretty, yeah I'll look and even wonder what she might be like in bed.  I seem to find my relationships with gay people, both casual and intimate to be more true.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 24, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm gonna be honest here, I have no idea what the fuck you are getting at. I never said gay men liked women. I suppose Bi people would.
> 
> I suppose you're point is that he might be bi?



The guy you were referring to said he was attracted to women IRL, but gay furry porn also got his rocks off.


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2013)

Spatel said:


> The guy you were referring to said he was attracted to women IRL, but gay furry porn also got his rocks off.


That used to be me, now look what I am. A guy who's STILL unsure about his sexuality. >.>


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2013)

Mostly Hetro. I don't mind doing Bi RPs from time to time.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 24, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> Mostly Hetro. I don't mind doing Bi RPs from time to time.



Your avatar is too cute to limit itself to half the population. It happens.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 26, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm still gay too lol
> No sexual attraction to the ladies at all. XP



Just because you aren't *sexually *attracted to women, does not make you gay.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 26, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Just because you aren't *sexually *attracted to women, does not make you gay.



Ahh. Gay is more of a broad term to use. XP
I'm not physically or sexually attracted to women. Emotionally I COULD be. But too many women irl piss me off so I just don't bother. Plus I like guys in all ways so there's really no contest. XP

I say gay for simplicity


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Oct 27, 2013)

Asexy panromantic~!


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2013)

A long time ago I chose "mostly homosexual" 
But may fabulous levels have increased x100 in the past year so I guess now I'd be exclusively h0m0sex


----------



## Darkcyberwolf (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to say bisexual I like my guys girly have to have a body of a girl hehe and I do like females still


----------



## Varieth (Oct 28, 2013)

Suppose Im bi. Like my men girly and my women tom boyish lol


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

Varieth said:


> Suppose Im bi. Like my men girly and my women tom boyish lol



How oxymoronic, if I used the term correctly. Or would it be ironic. IDK

Still mostly gay


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 28, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> How oxymoronic, if I used the term correctly. Or would it be ironic. IDK
> 
> Still mostly gay



Still mostly gay?

Someday you will join us in fabolousness (without typos)
I am 





(I'm not really fabolous xD)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Still mostly gay?
> 
> Someday you will join us in fabolousness (without typos)
> I am
> ...



Oh, I can DO fabulous! ;D
Just shoot me a Skype call tonight, and I'll show you how fab I can be cutie. ;D


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm Pansexual
/special snowflake


----------



## Recel (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm Pansexual
> /special snowflake



You're a horrible person... >:V


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 28, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Oh, I can DO fabulous! ;DJust shoot me a Skype call tonight, and I'll show you how fab I can be cutie. ;D


This does not suprise me.I do not know whether to be in fear or not


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm Pansexual
> /special snowflake



When did this happen? :v



Kosdu said:


> This does not suprise me.I do not know whether to be in fear or not



Kosdu, you are one state away. I will find you. I will show you fabulous.


----------



## Gator (Oct 28, 2013)

Wait... what's redundant about pansexual

anywho, sex and gender make no difference to me.  Good-lookin' booty is good-lookin' booty.


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm Pansexual
> /special snowflake


seekrit has infected you :v


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Recel said:


> You're a horrible person... >:V


Mate, I've known that since birth, it's more fun to be awful. Join me! 


FenrirDarkWolf said:


> When did this happen? :v.


Nu. 
SIX only.... 
Ok that's a lie, I'm a slutty piece of shit. 
I have no idea, so I'm just going to say blueberry.


Uncle Dis said:


> Wait... what's redundant about pansexual.


Pansexuals are bisexuals that want to be special snowflakes. Hence me being pans


Saga said:


> seekrit has infected you :v


Him and Batsy
And bread.
And donuts. 
Holy fuck I love donuts.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

Am I the only one wishing the poll could be reset?


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 28, 2013)

All the gay.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Am I the only one wishing the poll could be reset?



I sorta wanna change my answer too. Oh well.


----------



## Willow (Oct 29, 2013)

I apparently never actually answered this thread. 

I considered myself bisexual for the longest time but I figure pansexual fits better. 
Not that it matters much :I


----------



## Percy (Oct 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I sorta wanna change my answer too. Oh well.


I need to change my answer. >.>

I think I'm a pansexual. I think I may have finally figured things out.


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Why is everyone being pansexual now? o-o
Nu. 
My special snowflake sexuality

Also Pansexuality is bisexuality. There is literally no difference unless you count pans as "Fuck everything"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> Why is everyone being pansexual now? o-o
> Nu.
> My special snowflake sexuality
> 
> Also Pansexuality is bisexuality. There is literally no difference unless you count pans as "Fuck everything"



I'm telling your dad, Waffleman. :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm telling your dad, Waffleman. :V


I'll tell Percy >:[


----------



## NoahGryphon (Oct 29, 2013)

I ish bisexual but i usually RP with males more ^>^


----------



## Percy (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> Why is everyone being pansexual now? o-o
> Nu.
> My special snowflake sexuality
> 
> Also Pansexuality is bisexuality. There is literally no difference unless you count pans as "Fuck everything"


But... bread?


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

What IS the difference between a bisexual and a pansexual.


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> What IS the difference between a bisexual and a pansexual.


Pansexuals are "gender blind". 
They used to be "I will fuck anything" but Outspoken Pansexuals are retarded. Now "fuck everything" belongs to Omnisexuals


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> Pansexuals are "gender blind".
> They used to be "I will fuck anything" but Outspoken Pansexuals are retarded. Now "fuck everything" belongs to Omnisexuals



this this this THIS thIS THISSSS


----------



## Saga (Oct 29, 2013)

How many sexualties are there?
Like
Heterosexual
Homosexual
Bisexual
Omnisexual
Pansexual
Transexual
Asexual
....Demipansexual multipass

And then theres like
Genderqueer
Homoqueer
Transgender
Tumblr


----------



## Percy (Oct 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> Tumblr


I knew it.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Oct 31, 2013)

I mean I'm pretty homosexual and this sums it up nicely. Like that's not what my entire sexual identity is built off of but I have had so many revelations.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 31, 2013)

Whimsical_Sage said:


> I mean I'm pretty homosexual and this sums it up nicely. Like that's not what my entire sexual identity is built off of but I have had so many revelations.



Oh no, not that song.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh god yes, that song-


----------



## Carnau (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay I know not everyone will see eye-to-eye on this but whatever. I identify as Pansexual and yet I have never identified with bisexuality _because_ I just knew that the bi identity never quite sat well with me =/
Also, pans has a lot more in common with asexuality than bisexuality does so it annoys me when people keep comparing the two together. I see SOME of you asexual fur-hipsters here who are calling pans people "fake" and it makes you guys seem like bunch of hypocrites, jeez. (Once again, not everyone.)


I'd also like to point out that as a transman myself, I would kind of feel like some sort of hypocrite if I excluded certain genders from having a chance at love. And no we're not plagued with some over abundance in libido or anything. I couldn't tell if you guys where joking about that but I felt like I could bring it up anyways.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 5, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOBIIIIES!!!!!

*ehm* Straight.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 5, 2013)

Also, what is with this Asexual nonsense. Doesn't that mean you reproduce with YOURSELF?!  Or am I way off of left field here?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 5, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> Also, what is with this Asexual nonsense. Doesn't that mean you reproduce with YOURSELF?!  Or am I way off of left field here?



I suppose Asexual *REPRODUCTION* would mean that. 

Some also like to be observed as Non-sexual.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> Also, what is with this Asexual nonsense. Doesn't that mean you reproduce with YOURSELF?!  Or am I way off of left field here?



People who identify as asexual have little to no desire at all to have sex with other people, and don't find themselves attracted to people in a sexual manner. Grey-asexuals are very nearly this, the only difference being that they feel sexual attraction only once in a blue moon. Demisexuals are another subgroup of asexual, in which those who identify as such are only sexually attracted to people with whom they share a very strong bond with, usually a romantic one. 

We don't reproduce asexually, that's just another definition of the word "asexual" that does not apply to the orientation's definition.

Also whoops I think I was supposed to ask to have this thread reset? Derp. Last call on options you want to see!


----------



## Fezdani (Nov 5, 2013)

I was surprised to see heterosexual as the highest number, I have been corrupted over the years by hearing too many stereotypes about furries I guess. I don't like it!


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

I dunno is "Confused as f**k" an option?
I was Heterosexual and never ever thought i would turn Homosexual, but then the furry fandom came along.

I then turned Bisexual for a short while, then i only liked guys (gay) for a time too and now I'm Pan-sexual and don't care what gender i be with.
So yeah Confused as hell right now... Whatever good comes along and depending on my mood.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Okay I know not everyone will see eye-to-eye on this but whatever. I identify as Pansexual and yet I have never identified with bisexuality _because_ I just knew that the bi identity never quite sat well with me =/
> Also, pans has a lot more in common with asexuality than bisexuality does so it annoys me when people keep comparing the two together. I see SOME of you asexual fur-hipsters here who are calling pans people "fake" and it makes you guys seem like bunch of hypocrites, jeez. (Once again, not everyone.)


It's not fake, it's just glorified bisexuality.

Not sure how asexuality and pansexuality are at all the same other than both sound made up.


----------



## Willow (Nov 5, 2013)

Conker said:


> It's not fake, it's just glorified bisexuality.



The difference between bisexuality and pansexuality is that pansexuals are often referred to as "gender blind" and will date anyone regardless of how they identify gender wise. Bisexuals only date cis people really. 

That's kind of the only way I can describe them.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 5, 2013)

Not quite. Bisexuals can be attracted to both men and women, cis or trans. Pansexuals can be attracted to non-binary people as well.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> The difference between bisexuality and pansexuality is that pansexuals are often referred to as "gender blind" and will date anyone regardless of how they identify gender wise. Bisexuals only date cis people really.
> 
> That's kind of the only way I can describe them.


It just doesn't really need to be another word. I can see a modifier to bisexuality, or just adding an asterisk after "bisexual," but I don't think we need yet another vocab word.


----------



## Jax (Nov 5, 2013)

Hell I'm a Gemini. Really, there has always been two sides to me. For much of my life...decades...I considered myself bi but lived a pretty straight life. A military carrier,  Had kids, three wives (not all at once, retired and  and had a heart attack. At that point I said, gotta follow my heart. Consider myself gay cause, well I tried being straight. Now I have two male "mates" and live a normal rather gay life and I am quite happy with that. Unfortunately, that means I pay more attention to assholes out there, but I can deal. One of us is TG, just can't remember who


----------



## Carnau (Nov 6, 2013)

The only real difference between pansexuality and asexuality is that one has a sex-drive while the other one doesn't, and that's perfectly okay. I'm just not okay with people  shouting "fake" like a bunch of spaz-asses.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

Carnau said:


> The only real difference between pansexuality and asexuality is that one has a sex-drive while the other one doesn't, and that's perfectly okay. I'm just not okay with people  shouting "fake" like a bunch of spaz-asses.



No one was debating what the difference between pansexuality and asexuality is. Do you honestly think we're all that thick?


----------



## Spatel (Nov 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> The difference between bisexuality and pansexuality is that pansexuals are often referred to as "gender blind" and will date anyone regardless of how they identify gender wise. Bisexuals only date cis people really.
> 
> That's kind of the only way I can describe them.



This really isn't true. Bisexuals date trans and intersex people too, as do straight and gay people really. There is nothing on a transgendered person that any bisexual hasn't  already seen before and there's nothing new there that they'd be afraid  of. Implying that a new orientation is needed to date them is almost  transphobic, if anything. Note that when someone who's straight or gay dates someone who's trans,_ they_ don't have to change their label to do it. They can just say they're open-minded. But if I were to date a transwoman (for instance), I would be asked to call myself pansexual for some reason, and I would be told by some that identifying as bisexual is offensive.

The fact of the matter is, the only difference between pansexuals and bisexuals is political, not biological. Sure, you might be able to find someone who's bi who wouldn't date someone who's trans... these do exist. The difference between them, and me, is that they have hangups, and I don't. And the only difference between a self-identified pansexual and me is that they feel the need to be a special snowflake, and I don't.

I essentially see pansexual as a more specific term. Omni is even more specific. It's like squares, rhombuses and rectangles. All squares are both rhombuses and rectangles. Calling yourself a rectangle to fit in with a larger crowd isn't going to destroy the world. Get what I'm saying?


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 6, 2013)

Spatel said:


> And the only difference between a self-identified pansexual and me is that they feel the need to be a special snowflake, and I don't.



How is identifying as pansexual "feeling the need to be a special snowflake"? As you said, it's just a more specific term. And "bi" only covers two options, so it doesn't really fit if you're attracted to people outside the gender binary.



Carnau said:


> The only real difference between pansexuality and  asexuality is that one has a sex-drive while the other one doesn't, and  that's perfectly okay. I'm just not okay with people  shouting "fake"  like a bunch of spaz-asses.



Asexuality isn't a lack of a sex drive. It's a lack of sexual attraction. Just as there are sexuals without sex drives, there are also asexuals with them.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 6, 2013)

straight as a stipper pole!


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

For the next poll, here's what options we have so far. Remember kids, we only have spaces 10 to use.

So far, there's:

Heterosexual
Bi / Het
Bisexual
Bi / Homo
Homosexual
Pansexual
Demisexual
Asexual / Grey-A
Not sure / Don't wish to be labeled
Preferred option not provided

Reply to this post with a quote regarding if this is okay for the new thread's options, or if it needs changing.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> No one was debating what the difference between pansexuality and asexuality is. Do you honestly think we're all that thick?


  Apparently Conker is, I made that post for him. I understand that I should have quoted him.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> For the next poll, here's what options we have so far. Remember kids, we only have spaces 10 to use.
> 
> So far, there's:
> 
> ...



Love it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2013)

Carnau said:


> The only real difference between pansexuality and asexuality is that one has a sex-drive while the other one doesn't, and that's perfectly okay. I'm just not okay with people  shouting "fake" like a bunch of spaz-asses.


You said they were really similar, "Also, pans has a lot more in common with asexuality than bisexuality does" but your clarification just boils down to "BOTH ARE PEOPLE AND THAT'S OKAY" which is stupid and obvious.


----------



## Suka (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm bi. I like both equally.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

Spatel said:


> This really isn't true. Bisexuals date trans and intersex people too, as do straight and gay people really. There is nothing on a transgendered person that any bisexual hasn't  already seen before and there's nothing new there that they'd be afraid  of. Implying that a new orientation is needed to date them is almost  *transphobic*, if anything.


People keep using that word, I do not think it means what everyone thinks it means. It's really not. If they wanna date someone who's trans*(that includes non-binary btw) that's fine and dandy but generally speaking, bisexuality is more binary. 



> Note that when someone who's straight or gay dates someone who's trans,_ they_ don't have to change their label to do it. They can just say they're open-minded. But if I were to date a transwoman (for instance), I would be asked to call myself pansexual for some reason, and I would be told by some that identifying as bisexual is offensive.


You can seriously label yourself whatever, but to call pansexuality "glorified" bisexuality is really, you know, offensive to pansexuals. 



> The fact of the matter is, the only difference between pansexuals and bisexuals is political, not biological. Sure, you might be able to find someone who's bi who wouldn't date someone who's trans... these do exist. The difference between them, and me, is that they have hangups, and I don't. And the only difference between a self-identified pansexual and me is that they feel the need to be a special snowflake, and I don't.


My eyes can't roll any further back into my head. "Special snowflake"? Really? I get these two are subjective but like I said, one typically is considered to have more leeway than the other and a lot of pansexuals really dislike being labeled bisexual. And vice versa. 



> I essentially see pansexual as a more specific term. Omni is even more specific. It's like squares, rhombuses and rectangles. All squares are both rhombuses and rectangles. Calling yourself a rectangle to fit in with a larger crowd isn't going to destroy the world. Get what I'm saying?


No not really actually. It's funny because omnisexuality is sometimes interchangeable with pansexuality.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> People keep using that word, I do not think it means what everyone thinks it means. It's really not. If they wanna date someone who's trans*(that includes non-binary btw) that's fine and dandy but generally speaking, bisexuality is more binary.



Except, binary trans people fall inside that binary, so it absolutely IS transphobic to tell them that they "don't count" as far bisexuality is concerned.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Except, binary trans people fall inside that binary, so it absolutely IS transphobic to tell them that they "don't count" as far bisexuality is concerned.


I suggest you go back and reread that. 

No where does it even imply I said we "don't count".

Edit: Maybe I should have put bisexuals generally or typically only date cis people or something.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> I suggest you go back and reread that.
> 
> No where does it even imply I said we "don't count".



I dunno, it may just be me, but the "but generally speaking, bisexuality is more binary." combined with "If they wanna date someone who's trans*" implies to me that trans* as a whole falls outside of the binary, when only non-binary trans people do.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 7, 2013)

I went with X but I didn't even get any of those nice Powerpuff powers. I got gyped. :\


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 8, 2013)

So when the poll's reset, we can change our votes right? cuz the longer I go about being open with my being trans, the more I feel I'm leaning into completely bisexual and not feeling the need to identify as one or the other, and that's assuredly not what I answered.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

Perhaps the forums could use a feature to polls that allow people to change their choices when they feel like it. It'd be nice.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 8, 2013)

I could sure go for some chemical X, hells yeah.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

New thread is up! Go vote there :P



kairi920 said:


> So when the poll's reset, we can change our votes right? cuz the longer I go about being open with my being trans, the more I feel I'm leaning into completely bisexual and not feeling the need to identify as one or the other, and that's assuredly not what I answered.



Votes are all set to zero at reset, yep.




Antronach said:


> Perhaps the forums could use a feature to polls that allow people to change their choices when they feel like it. It'd be nice.



Cool, but as is, the polls here can't be configured that way by the person who posts them.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 8, 2013)

So there's a new one or something? 2013 is nearly over so it's a bit late really but ok


----------

